# Bulkamania's Journal!



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Hiya peeps! :thumb:

Well I've decided to make my first ever journal on UKM, and I'm going to be logging a HIT routine 

I've been reading Mike Mentzer's book and his logic on HIT and it makes alot of sense IMO.

I've decided to follow his exact workout, but I've made a few substitutional exercises because I don't have all of the equipment he states as I workout at home.

So, the routine....

Day one - Chest and back:

Dumbell fly's for pre exhaust - 1 x 10

Incline bench press - 1 x 3

Barbell rows for pre exhaust - 1 x 10

Dumbell rows - 1 x 10

Deadlifts - 1 x 10

Day two - Legs and abs:

Leg extensions for pre exhaust - 1 x 20

Squats - 1 x 12

Standing calf raises - 1 x 20

Sit ups - 1 x 20

Day three - Shoulders and arms:

Military press - 1 x 10

Upright rows - 1 x 10

Bicep curls - 1 x 10

Skull crushers for pre exhaust - 1 x 10

Close grip bench press - 1 x 5

Day four - Legs and abs:

Leg extensions for pre exhaust - 1 x 20

Squats - 1 x 12

Standing calf raises - 1 x 20

Sit ups - 1 x 20

I will be having 4 days rest between each workout.

I'm currently cruising around the 14 stone mark and I'll be logging my weight every week. I'm 17 and 6 foot exactly.

Also, I'm going to record how long each workout takes me.

If you have any questions feel free to ask :thumbup1:


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

nice one mate, i subscribed and plan to try HIT in the next month after reading beyond brawn. Whats your diet/cardio like?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

kaos_nw said:


> nice one mate, i subscribed and plan to try HIT in the next month after reading beyond brawn. Whats your diet/cardio like?


Cheers mate, nice to see I'll have a follower :laugh:

My diet goes a little like this....

Breakfast:

4 scrambled eggs

2 peices of toast

Pint of milk

Meal 2:

30g whey protein

300ml milk

Meal 3:

75g brown rice

Chicken breast

Tbsp olive oil

Tbsp fish oil (ran out atm though!)

Meal 4:

45g whey protein

300ml milk

45g maltodextrin

Meal 5:

Cooked dinner, including chicken and veg

Meal 6:

30g whey/casein protein mixed with water

Tbsp olive oil

Tbsp fish oil

Note: Sometimes I'll have a shake for breakfast if I'm working or in a rush in the mornings.

As for cardio....I'm a bit of a lazy **** :laugh:

I haven't really done any in months but I'm going to add it in twice a week, I'll do two 45 minutes of fast walking on the treadmill


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi mate.

Good luck with this. I'll definitely be keeping up to date with your progress.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate, first training day will be tomorrow. I decided to start it tomorrow instead of today because I tried a HIT style routine on Friday and feel the need to rest today. Straight into it tomorrow


----------



## James Clifton (Jan 16, 2010)

subbed! will be interested to see your results/gains :thumb:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Hey mate, interested to see you get on, could you give us an idea of what your PB's are? What was your HIT routine on Friday, and what weights were you lifting there? I just want to know how close to your 1rm you'll be using


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

leonface said:


> Hey mate, interested to see you get on, could you give us an idea of what your PB's are? What was your HIT routine on Friday, and what weights were you lifting there? I just want to know how close to your 1rm you'll be using


Hi mate. My current PB's are....

Deadlift - 180kg

Squat - 120kg

Bench press - 100kg

I haven't tested my squat 1RM in months though, possibly 6 months or so due to a slight head injury where the bar must of been catching a nerve or something in my neck, but I'm doing them again now with lots of padding like a towel etc. My bench press 1RM could be a bit dated too, I pushed 100kg on my own a couple of months ago so I could possibly do 105/110kg now.

As for Friday, that was just a bit of a tester really. Just to see what HIT was like and looking at Mike's routine, I probably actually did a bit too much as I was doing 2 sets for each exercise.

Well, gym in 5 minutes....Will post up how my training went in an hour or so :thumb:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

nice one, have a good session!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Tuesday 2/2/10 - Chest and back:

Dumbell fly's - 22.5kg x 21 (completely underestimated myself there!)

Bench press - 80kg x 1

Barbell rows - 70kg x 13

Dumbell rows - 35kg x 12 (right)

Dumbell rows - 35kg x 13 (left)

Deadlifts - 120kg x 7

Completed in just 12 minutes!

Although it only lasted 12 minutes, it was probably the hardest 12 minutes I've ever trained. After pre exhausting my chest with the fly's, suddenly 80kg felt very heavy and only managed one rep, where as I would usually squeeze 10 reps out.

Had a bit too much rest between the dumbell rows and the deadlifts as I had to change the weight on the bar, but was still puffing and panting when it came to do them! Only managed 7 reps where as usually I'd do about 11 or 12 but I was exhausted after the dumbell rows so it's understandable. I'll just make sure I get more reps next week 

Good session all in all, thank god I've got 4 days rest after today :laugh:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

**** me... 12 minutes??? I haven't read about HIT but i plan on doing this type of training when i get my training contract since ill have bugger all time for the gym.. I'll watch this with interest, hope it works out for u :]


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

nice mate! do you feel like you've had a hard workout now? (might be a silly question, but I'm not sure if I would just recover and feel like i could go again like 10 minutes later)


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

nice 1 mate, im really thinking to start my HIT now rather than wait until my current routine has run for 10 weeks! out of interest mate what was ur last routine like? is this your first HIT attempt?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

leonface said:


> nice mate! do you feel like you've had a hard workout now? (might be a silly question, but I'm not sure if I would just recover and feel like i could go again like 10 minutes later)


I don't feel SO bad now but I definetely couldn't do anymore and I do feel pretty drained and tired. My whole body felt like giving up and collapsing on the deadlifts, and the lower back pump I had and have still got is like nothing I've had before.

It's definetely something I'll get more and more used to, usually I would take workouts at my own pace and end up having way too much rest between sets. That's the hardest part of HIT IMO, the little amount of rest between sets, I'm literally still gasping for breath as I start the next exercise :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

kaos_nw said:


> nice 1 mate, im really thinking to start my HIT now rather than wait until my current routine has run for 10 weeks! out of interest mate what was ur last routine like? is this your first HIT attempt?


Cheers mate, yep this is my first HIT attempt 

My last routine was a 4 day split, an example of my back routine was....

Deadlifts - 5 x 5

Barbell rows - 3 x 6

Dumbell rows - 2 x 10

Sometime's I'd throw in some chin ups as well but after doing all that I only managed about 5 or 6.

Like I said, when I was doing my last routine I was having way too much rest between sets, I was even having 2 minutes between sets of bicep curls which obviously decreases the intensity big time, especially as I never really went to failure.


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Tuesday 2/2/10 - Chest and back:
> 
> *Dumbell fly's - 22.5kg x 21 (completely underestimated myself there!)*
> 
> ...


I'm not taking p|ss mate, but 22.5kg for 21 reps in HIT style!!! You aint doing it right!!. Looking at your PB's IMO if you were doing perfect form at a min 3 seconds up and 3 seconds down you would not have reached 21 reps. I can PB 180kg on bench but HIT style flies I do 27.5 or 30kg's for 8-10 reps.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Can I ask what reading you did before embarking on HIT? just I'd like to read up on it, and I've found a bit of info, but would like more


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> I'm not taking p|ss mate, but 22.5kg for 21 reps in HIT style!!! You aint doing it right!!. Looking at your PB's IMO if you were doing perfect form at a min 3 seconds up and 3 seconds down you would not have reached 21 reps. I can PB 180kg on bench but HIT style flies I do 27.5 or 30kg's for 8-10 reps.


Yeah I hear you mate. I wouldn't say my form was bad doing them, but I was probably rushing them a bit. Next time I'll use better form :thumbup1:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

leonface said:


> Can I ask what reading you did before embarking on HIT? just I'd like to read up on it, and I've found a bit of info, but would like more


Anything involving John Little, Doug McGuff, and most certainly the man himself Mike Mentzer


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yep, bought the book by Mike Mentzer, it's a good read


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Btw Joe, does it have to be 3 seconds up and 3 seconds down? Only there's alot of mixed views between doing that and exploding up, then lowering the weight down slowly. Which do you find works best for you mate?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> Anything involving John Little, Doug McGuff, and most certainly the man himself Mike Mentzer


Cool thanks Joe, I'm quite looking forward to trying HIT once the rugby season has finished!


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

When starting people out on HIT I recommend they do 5 seconds up 5 down and hold at peak contraction for an extra 2 on exercises that allow. The only reason I do this is to train people to move the weight 100% by muscular exertion without utilising momentum and/or gravity. When someone has mastered how to move the weight totally by muscular exertion then they can reduce the time. Remember TUL (time under load) is important!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

B|GJOE said:


> When starting people out on HIT I recommend they do 5 seconds up 5 down and hold at peak contraction for an extra 2 on exercises that allow. The only reason I do this is to train people to move the weight 100% by muscular exertion without utilising momentum and/or gravity. When someone has mastered how to move the weight totally by muscular exertion then they can reduce the time. Remember TUL (time under load) is important!


Ok thanks for that mate, much appreciated


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

Has anyone read beyond brawn? how does it compare to Mentzer's book and the others?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Saturday 6/2/10 - Legs and abs:

Leg curls - 45kg x 30

Squats -80kg x 10

Standing calf raises - 80kg x 25

Sit ups with 15kg - 40

Completed in 15 minutes (excluding warm up)

Quite clearly I need to up the weight on the leg curls. I used good form with these as well, particuarly focusing on the negative. The weight was pretty easy to push up but the burn I got by 30 reps was unreal :laugh:

The squats were obviously alot harder than usual as I pre exhausted my quads with the leg curls, so I only managed 10 reps but that's still pretty good and I will up the weight by 5kg next time.

The trouble with standing calf raises is the whole body gets fatigued from just holding the weight for so long on the shoulders but I still managed to push out 25 reps 

As for the sit ups, well even with 15kg on my chest and slow negatives, it was still pretty easy until I reached around 30 reps. Trouble is my plates only go up to 20kg so I don't know what I'm going to do if I can easily rep out 20 reps with 20kg?

Anyway, good workout and definetely some weight increases in the next session :thumbup1:


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

great mate! cant wait to start my routine  are you going 1 working set to failure mate? and are you planning to find what weight you can do 8-12 reps with? do you up weights when you can hit 10 reps?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

kaos_nw said:


> great mate! cant wait to start my routine  are you going 1 working set to failure mate? and are you planning to find what weight you can do 8-12 reps with? do you up weights when you can hit 10 reps?


Hey mate.

Yep, when you first start the routine it's a bit difficult to be able to tell what kind of weight you can handle, as obviously the intensity is alot higher. I can squat alot more than 80kg but after a set of pre exhausting on the leg curls, you can understand you'd need to bring the weight down a bit on the squats.

Yes, like Mentzer says, just one set per exercise. In most exercises he says to try to get 6-10 reps, so once you get 10 reps you must up the weight :thumbup1:

Just to add to my PWO comments, I felt very fresh during my workout which was nice. Usually when training 4 days a week I don't feel quite so energetic but felt good today


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

subbed :thumb:

I've also just started doing HIT


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

John Evo said:


> subbed :thumb:
> 
> I've also just started doing HIT


Nice one, cheers mate.

How you finding it so far? Are you following Mike Mentzer's routine?

And are you going to be logging it mate?


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Nice one, cheers mate.
> 
> How you finding it so far? Are you following Mike Mentzer's routine?
> 
> And are you going to be logging it mate?


No problem.

Although i haven't been doing it long, im already seeing some rapid gains (especially in strength), i think this is because its triggered a bit of a growth boost. Hoping the gains will continue for 6 weeks at least. It is surprising how just a 15-20 minute workout can be such a killer!

Im doing an adapted version i.e. a full body workout once every 4 days, but still with the slow motion reps and just 1 set of 10 per muscle group.

I dont think ill be logging it yet, i want to wait till i reach a preffered size before i start my journal.

John


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

John Evo said:


> No problem.
> 
> Although i haven't been doing it long, im already seeing some rapid gains (especially in strength), i think this is because its triggered a bit of a growth boost. Hoping the gains will continue for 6 weeks at least. It is surprising how just a 15-20 minute workout can be such a killer!
> 
> ...


Nice, sounds good mate. Yeah as long as the intensity is kept up, I can't see why the gains would slow down much 

Best of luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> subscribed


Cheers mate! 

Got DOMS today from yesterday's workout. Got it in the abs which I don't usually get. Really looking foward to Wednesday's shoulders and arms workout


----------



## james12345 (Jan 13, 2010)

just started hit myself, pretty much the same workout i think... will keep an eye on your journal mate.

James


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

These HIT logs are inspiring me to start mine now! btw mate whats the title of the Mike Mentzer book you based your routine on?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

kaos_nw said:


> These HIT logs are inspiring me to start mine now! btw mate whats the title of the Mike Mentzer book you based your routine on?


Hey mate, the book is just called "High Intensity Training - The Mike Mentzer Way" :thumbup1:

Shoulders and arms in about 45 minutes


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

cheers mate  have a good work out!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wednesday 10/2/10 - Shoulders and arms:

Lateral side raises - 10kg x 10

Upright rows - 30kg x 13

Bicep curls - 30kg x 7

Skull crushers - 30kg x 14

Close grip bench press - 65kg x 4

Completed in 12 minutes.

As you can see I decided to go for lateral side raises instead of the military press.

Was pretty ****ed off with todays session because my wrists and forearms kept fatiguing before the actual muscle I was working, perhaps I didn't warm up properly, it was very cold tbh.

The skull crushers felt far too light even when using HIT form. The close grip bench press didn't go too smoothely as I kept hitting the pins where you rest the barbell on. Will use the same weight next week and try to get a good 6 reps on that.

This first week has been a bit of trial and error tbh, when changing to a HIT routine you're never sure what kind of weight you can handle with good form. I've now completed all 3 workouts so I have a much better idea of the weight I should be using :thumbup1:


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

good going so far mate! cant wait to start mine, hows your DOMS? and do you get a good pump and that 'good' feeling you get after you have had a good workout, like your muscles are getting bigger almost instantly? lol 

any reason you subbed Military Press mate?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

kaos_nw said:


> good going so far mate! cant wait to start mine, hows your DOMS? and do you get a good pump and that 'good' feeling you get after you have had a good workout, like your muscles are getting bigger almost instantly? lol
> 
> any reason you subbed Military Press mate?


Cheers mate 

I found I didn't have DOMS very bad after my back workout but then again my form wasn't the best then. But, after training legs on Saturday, the DOMS have only just gone! And generally I never get DOMS in my legs.

Yep, wasn't the best session today by any means but I still felt good afterwards and my delts in particular were pumped.

I subbed the military press only because MM reccomends side lateral raises, so I thaught I might as well just stick with them :thumbup1:


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

cool mate, i really need to get a copy of that book!

Im hoping to start my routine in the next week or 2 and am going to try follow MM's routine to the T too for 6-8 weeks then I can see what differnce HIT vs Volume training has on me personally

so im gonna pretty much be doing the same routine as you mate 

just to verify a few things, am i right in thinking

- for pre-exhaust your super setting?

- do you do warmup stretches etc or just a few lighter sets on your first exercise only? or on each body part

- and are you using 3-4 sec down, 2-3 sec up with a 1 sec squeeze at the top of each rep?

ps not trying to hijack your thread! was going to PM you these Q's but figured the answers may help others too


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

kaos_nw said:


> cool mate, i really need to get a copy of that book!
> 
> Im hoping to start my routine in the next week or 2 and am going to try follow MM's routine to the T too for 6-8 weeks then I can see what differnce HIT vs Volume training has on me personally
> 
> ...


Cool, sounds good mate. I'd be interested to see which you gain the best from.

Yeah a pre exhaust set would look like this for example....

Skull crushers 1 x 10

Then immediately with no rest move on to CGBP/dips and do just 3-5 reps.

You don't pre exhaust every exercise, just the one's MM says to do. Another one would be leg curls followed immediately by squats.

Yes I do a few stretches (although not enough lol) then just one warm up set. MM reccomends if training legs, do a warm up set with squats instead of leg curls as all your leg muscles will be warmed up then instead of just the quad muscle that the leg curl isolates. I need to start warming up properly though because usually when I train it's freezing cold!

I usually try to do 2-3 seconds up yes, depending on the exercise. I've got to admit though, I'm not as strict with my deadlift form though as IMO it would be more dangerous to take 3 seconds to lift a heavy weight up, plus my back seems to grow alot easier than other muscles so it's all good. Try to take a good 4 seconds to lower the weight as IMO it's just as important, if not even more important to make sure you work the negative muscle fibres as the positive one's as most people lift with good positive form but neglect the negative form, and that's only going to fatigue half your strength if you get me.

Also try to squeeze and hold the weight for a good 2 seconds, again depending on the exercise as it's obviously more difficult to do that with something like BB rows for example.

Hope that helped :thumbup1:


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

Thanks mate that cleared alot up for me! I should be able to start even before i get my book now 

ps. i know what you mean about training in the cold, training in my outdoor big metal shed whilst its snowing isnt the best feeling in the world! lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Monday 15/2/10 - Legs and abs:

Leg curls - 55kg x 26

Squats - 80kg x 9

Standing calf raises - 90kg x 23

Sit ups with 20kg weight - 25

Completed in 12 minutes.

I trained today instead of yesterday as I was on the beach and ended up playing football for over an hour so I was ****ed, plus I had a friend over so I thaught the best thing to do is train today instead.

Only managed 9 reps on the squats but I properly pre exhausted my quads with the leg curls this time, don't think I quite went to failure last time. Went up 10kg on the calf raises and after 23 reps I started to lose balance a little but will add more weight again next session.

The sit ups were slightly difficult as the 20kg plates are huge and they kind of get in the way! I did them off the floor this time, as last time I was on a bench and my feet were on the floor so I suppose they weren't really proper sit ups.

All in all I'm pretty pleased, back and chest next :thumb:


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

looks good so far mate! are you feeling fully recovered and refreshed when its time to workout again?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

kaos_nw said:


> looks good so far mate! are you feeling fully recovered and refreshed when its time to workout again?


Yeah definetely. Unlike training 4 days a week, I feel up for every session and I put 100% effort in.

Also looking back through this journal I noticed I completed todays workout 3 minutes faster than last time


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Also, just a quick question really....

On the legs and abs day I've noticed there's nothing at all for hamstrings, so could I possibly alternate between training quads + calves one week then quads + hams the next?

Cheers.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Friday 19/2/10 - Chest and back:

Dumbell fly's - 25kg x 7

Bench press - 70kg x 4

Bent over rows - 65kg x 9

Dumbell rows - 30kg x 7 (right)

Dumbell rows - 30kg x 8 (left)

Deadlifts - 120kg x 8

Completed in just under 12 minutes.

As you can see, there's actually less weight and reps in some exercises. I took a bit of weight off as my form wasn't right last time I did it, so by doing that I could perform proper HIT form today.

You were right Joe, I could only manage 7 reps on the dumbell fly's with proper form :thumbup1:

Bent over rows are IMO one of the most exhausting exercises going and after 9 reps I could hardly keep my back straight.

Seem to be stronger with my left on the dumbell rows. Managed to get one more rep on the deads than last time which is pretty good as my back was pumped to the max today :laugh:


----------



## B-GJOE (May 7, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Friday 19/2/10 - Chest and back:
> 
> Dumbell fly's - 25kg x 7
> 
> ...


 :thumbup1: :thumb: :whistling:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

23/2/10 - Legs and abs:

Leg curls - 60kg x 22

Squats - 80kg x 12

Lying reverse leg curls - 45kg x 10

Sit ups with 20kg - 36

Completed in just under 15 minutes.

Really, really pleased with today's workout! Strength was up big time, got an extra 4 reps on the squats which I'm pretty pleased about 

Will be upping the weight to 85kg on them in the next session. Leg curls are still going up and I'll throw another 5kg on next time 

I thaught I'd change it round slightly today so I removed the standing calf raises and put lying reverse leg curls in instead (for the hamstrings) as in this routine for some reason there's nothing for hammy's.

Up 11 reps on the sit ups, think I'm going to have to put weights on the tricep bar or something now because 20kg is the biggest plate I've got.

Took slightly longer to complete today but I had to faff around changing some weights over after the squats to do the leg curls.

Overall I'm really pleased with today's session, some very noticable strength increases :thumb:


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

nice progress so far mate! I know its early days but have you seen/felt any increases in muscle size? or your weight? also do you have a machine or a bench attachment for leg curls mate?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

kaos_nw said:


> nice progress so far mate! I know its early days but have you seen/felt any increases in muscle size? or your weight? also do you have a machine or a bench attachment for leg curls mate?


Cheers mate!

Umm not really sure if I've gained any size yet, although I do seem to be getting more and more vascular. Weight still seems to be yo-yo'ing around the 13.9-13.13 mark but I'll weigh in on Sunday.

I've got a ****ty little Argos bench press and it's got a leg curl attachment on it. It says it's only meant to take 45kg but I've had over double that on it :lol:

Just ordered a seated rowing machine from Powerhouse where you load the plates onto it so I'll probably use that for pre exhausting on back day :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry I haven't posted in a while, my internet's been down plus I've had a chesty cough and a cold so I haven't trained anyway.

Going to train today and will try and update tomorrow in college.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

2/3/10 - Shoulders and arms:

Side lateral raises - 11kg x 10

Upright rows - 40kg x 8

Barbell curls - 30kg x 11

Skull crushers - 40kg x 14

Close grip bench press - 67.5kg x 3

Completed in just under 12 minutes.

Good session all in all with some nice increases. Managed to add 1kg onto the side lateral raises, even 1kg can feel like alot on that exercise.

Put another 5kg onto the upright rows but only managed 8, I'll aim to get at least 10 next time.

Barbell curls felt a fair bit easier and I managed another 4 reps which I'm very pleased about.

Skull crushers still quite easy at 40kg, 42.5kg next session :thumbup1:

HIT seems to be going well so far and I'm enjoying it


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Monday 8/2/10 - Legs and abs:

Leg extensions - 65kg x 24

Squats - 85kg x 9

Standing calf raises - 95kg x 10

Leg curls - 47.5kg x 10

Sit ups with 25kg - 32

Completed in 17 minutes.

Took me a bit longer today because I had to fart about with weights. I started doing calf raises and holding the weight is just too heavy after a set of squats, wish I had one of those calf raise machines. Going to have to look into doing seated calf raises.

Apart from that, strength is still on the rise. Compared to 2 sessions ago my leg curls are up by 10kg and squats are up by 5kg.


----------



## round 2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Hows it goin do ya think.Remember having a chat with you about it before you started the journal.

Do you feel you are training intensly enough?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

round 2 said:


> Hows it goin do ya think.Remember having a chat with you about it before you started the journal.
> 
> Do you feel you are training intensly enough?


Hiya mate, thanks for poppin by.

It's going pretty well I think, seem to be making better strength gains than I was before.

My arms seem to be getting more muscular, not necessarily bigger (although I haven't measured) but more visable muscle, if that makes sense. Almost as if I've dropped bodyfat off them....Although I don't think I have.

Seem to be getting more of a v-taper which looks good, hopefully with my new seated rowing machine I can get my lats even wider.

So, so far I'm happy with the progress. If it starts to slow down then I might make a few adjustments but I'll keep everyone updated :thumbup1:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Bulkamania said:


> Monday 8/2/10 - Legs and abs:
> 
> Leg extensions - 65kg x 24
> 
> ...


Nice one mate, keep it up, 17mins is mad quick tho!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Friday 12/3/10 - Chest and back:

Dumbell fly's - 25kg x 10

Bench press - 75kg x 3

Seated rows - 60kg x 7

Dumbell rows - 30kg x 8 (right)

Dumbell rows - 30kg x 9 (left)

Deadlifts - 120kg x 9

Completed in just over 11 minutes.

Pretty pleased with the chest workout, up 3 reps on the fly's and 5kg on the bench press. Tried my new seated rowing machine out today, for some reason it's alot harder than bent over barbell rows as you can see, and I think the seat/chest pad needs adjusting because it hurts as you pull the weight, sort of pushes hard against the chest and it's quite difficult to breathe properly.

Managed to get straight onto the dumbell rows this time without having to faff about changing weights, so the pre exhaust was more effective and only manged to get an extra rep. Such a hard exercise IMO, same with deadlifts!


----------



## tom_91 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hi there, i've been wanting to try this sort of training out for a while. Just watched a couple of mike mentzer videos and the training does seem pretty intense. Are you using the warm-up principles and the 4 seconds up 4 seconds down?

Also i read somewhere that mike mentzer didn't actually train HIT like this back in the day and just created it to make money because it is what people wanted to hear. Any thoughts??

Good luck with the training.


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

looking good so far mate! has your bodyweight changed at all?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

tom_91 said:


> Hi there, i've been wanting to try this sort of training out for a while. Just watched a couple of mike mentzer videos and the training does seem pretty intense. Are you using the warm-up principles and the 4 seconds up 4 seconds down?
> 
> Also i read somewhere that mike mentzer didn't actually train HIT like this back in the day and just created it to make money because it is what people wanted to hear. Any thoughts??
> 
> Good luck with the training.


Hey mate 

Yes if done correctly, the training is pretty intense. For the warm up I just do one set, so for example if I was training legs I'd do a warm up set of squats then do the leg extensions followed by the working set of squats.

I am using HIT principles yes, but for some exercises I'm not taking 4 seconds on the positive part of the rep, more like 2/3. Even when watching a clip of him training Markus. R, he was doing deadlifts at more of a 1 second up and 1/2 seconds down speed. Tbh if you were to take 4 seconds to lift a weight you wouldn't get round to lifting any serious weight at all, imagine how light you'd have to go to take 4 seconds to lift a weight off the floor, especially when it's pumped to fvck.

I dunno where you heard it's bull**** from, I doubt it personally but if you could get some quotes or information about that then I'd be up for a read.

Thanks for popping by mate :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

kaos_nw said:


> looking good so far mate! has your bodyweight changed at all?


Cheers mate, can't say I've actually measured properly but I jumped on it the other day and I was 90kg. I was fully clothed but I seriously doubt my clothes weigh 3kg :laugh:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Right, been having a think and by listening to my body I'm going to make a few alterations to this routine. First of all I'm going to be changing the split, so I'll be pairing different muscle groups up. I feel I can give more effort to each muscle group if I change it slighly, for example I could put in more effort for my back if it was the first thing to be trained, rather than straight after chest which is rather taxing. Also, I feel 4 days rest is a bit too long so I'll be taking it down to 3. Here's the proposed split....

Monday - Back and triceps:

Seated rows - 1 x 10 (pre exhaust)

Dumbell rows - 1 x 10

Deadlifts - 1 x 10

Skull crushers - 1 x 10 (pre exhaust)

Close grip bench press - 1 x 5

Thursday - Legs and abs:

Leg extensions - 1 x 20 (pre exhaust)

Squats - 1 x 10

Leg curls - 1 x 10

Calf raises - 1 x 20

Sit ups with weight plate - 1 x 20

Sunday - Shoulders and traps:

Side lateral raises - 1 x 10

Upright rows - 1 x 10

Military press - 1 x 10

Shrugs - 1 x 10

Wednesday - Chest and biceps:

Dumbell fly's - 1 x 10 (pre exhaust)

Bench press - 1 x 3

Dumbell press - 1 x 10

Concentration curls - 1 x 10 (pre exhaust)

Barbell curls - 1 x 10

I think this split will suite me better personally. Don't get me wrong, there's nothing wrong with Mentzer's split, this isn't much different just slightly modified.

Before I carry on with this routine I'm going to use next week as a "cheat week" as I like to call it. Basically I'll be training but it won't be HIT style, most of the reps will be much higher in weight and there will probably be alot of cheat reps. I'll be chucking this in every 8 weeks or so. Also, I need to test my new 1RM's :thumbup1:


----------



## tom_91 (Jul 7, 2009)

I read about Mentzer's hit here : http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/advanced-bodybuilding/23023-mike-mentzer-hit-training.html

This doesn't necessarily say the training method is bull****, but a post by marso suggests he didn't take as much rest etc.

I saw that video and maybe the 4 seconds positive/negative reps is a bit extreme in some cases, and simply focusing on mind muscle connection is more important!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Monday 15/3/10 - Legs and shoulders (non HIT week):

Squats:

50kg x 6

80kg x 3

110kg x 1

125kg x 1

130kg x 0

Leg extentions:

80kg x 12

Leg curls:

55kg x 7

60kg x 3

Military press:

55kg x 8

65kg x 4

70kg x 2

Dumbell shoulder press:

20kg x 10

25kg x 6

27.5kg x 3

Upright rows:

40kg x 8

50kg x 6

55kg x 3

This session was just to find out my current strength and 1RM's etc really. Not very impressed by my leg strength at all, I squatted 120kg about 6 months ago and now I can only do 5kg more, although I have been on and off with squatting due to injury. 150kg by xmas, legs need to catch up! I think what I'll do is add a heavy set of squats in after the superset of squats and leg extensions in the routine, just for a bit as they need it.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Aims by xmas:

Bulk to 15 stone

Pack a good 2 inches on my arms

Deadlift 200kg

Squat 150kg

Bench 130kg


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wednesday 17/3/10 - Chest and biceps (non HIT week):

Bench press:

50kg x 10

80kg x 5

100kg x 1

110kg x 1

115kg x 0

Dumbell press:

25kg x 10

30kg x 8

35kg x 3

Barbell curls:

45kg x 10

55kg x 6

60kg x 2

Concentration curls:

20kg x 6 (right)

20kg x 10 (left)

20kg x 6 (right)

20kg x 6 (left)

The barbell curls were cheated on the second and third set. Managed to bench 110kg which I was pleased about, 20kg to go.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Bulkamania said:


> Aims by xmas:
> 
> Bulk to 15 stone
> 
> ...


If strength is what your after why don't you try a 5x5 method or a powerlifting routine for 12 weeks?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

54und3r5 said:


> If strength is what your after why don't you try a 5x5 method or a powerlifting routine for 12 weeks?


Well I wouldn't say gaining strength is my primary goal, I guess it's just an aim on top of building muscle, a good indicator that you're going in the right direction anyway.

And yeah I've tried the 5x5 routine, done it for the best part of a year


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Friday 19/3/10 - Back and triceps (non HIT week):

Deadlifts:

55kg x 10

85kg x 5

115kg x 1

145kg x 1

185kg x 0

Seated rows:

60kg x 8

Dumbell rows:

35kg x 10

40kg x 10

Pull ups - 6

Skull crushers:

40kg x 12

45kg x 10

CGBP:

50kg x 6

70kg x 5

80kg x 4

Ordered some supps the other day and got a free sample of a new NO product which I was greatful for, however it did **** all and I didn't have alot of energy in the workout tbh.

Wanted to put more weight on the skull crushers but it's hard to get the bar into place when you workout alone.

Dissapointed not to pull 185kg, felt a hell of a weight!

Anyway, now I know my current PB's I'm gonna stop worrying about them for a bit now and get back to my customised HIT routine on Monday. I'm still aiming for the max lifts I stated by xmas, but I need to focus more on progressive training rather than how much I can lift. My sport is bodybuilding after all, not powerlifting :laugh:

Looking foward to getting back to it on Monday :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Monday 22/3/10 - Back and triceps:

Deadlifts:

55kg x 10 (warm up)

85kg x 5 (warm up)

105kg x 3 (warm up)

130kg x 10

Seated rows - 50kg x 9

Dumbell rows - 30kg x 8

Skull crushers - 42.5kg x 11

CGBP - 70kg x 4

Dips - 3

Was really pleased to pull 130kg for 10 reps. Decided to put deads first to make sure 100% effort goes into them.

Those seated rows are hard as **** compared to bent over rows. I lowered the weight a bit to improve form.

Skull crushers just seem to keep going up and up. Added some dips in too but only managed 3! Was exhausted at this point.

I've had a really good week of eating and felt great in the gym today. Good nutrition plus added Intrabolic and my pre workout mix had me buzzing


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Thursday 25/3/10 - Legs and abs:

Squats:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

90kg x 13

105kg x 3

Leg extensions - 70kg x 14 (I think lol)

Leg curls - 47.5kg x 13

Seated calf raises - 40kg x 25

Sit ups with 30kg - 20

Decided to change it around a little bit and put the squats at the start, droppin the pre exhausting for a bit. Pleased to get 13 reps with 90kg, will throw another 5kg on next time. I'm adding an extra heavy set as well because my legs are one thing that needs work, so a set of 5 will be added in after the other squats. Only managed 3 but will aim for 5 next time.

First time trying seated calf raises, used an EZ curl bar. Needed alot more weight tbh, probably double what I had on today.

Chest and biceps next


----------



## zebadee (Mar 25, 2010)

Hope its all going well mate, I've subbed. I have read Mentzers books and have been trying HIT on and off for several months. Poor diet and alcohol has held me back for months but now I'm taking it serious. Will be interesting to see how you progress. I'm finding my strength is increased in all excercises with every session which is obviously ideal. Good luck to ya :beer:


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

Hey mate hope your good! I finally got round to restarting training and im doing the same routine as yours!

Just about to go hit my second training session as its been 4 days since my first session and it really was intense! just about loosing the DOMS now!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers fella's! Haven't posted recently as I took a week off because it was my mates 18th and it was 100 miles away so stayed there for the best part of a week.

Anyway, I said I was going to make some changes and I have done. I trained back and triceps today and I'm going to be doing a 3 day split now. I'll be trainin Monday, Wednesday and Friday. It's more like a Dorian Yates style of HIT now.

So todays session....

Monday 5/4/10 - Back and triceps:

Deadlifts:

55kg x 10 (warm up)

85kg x 6 (warm up)

115kg x 2 (warm up)

135kg x 10

150kg x 3

Seated rows:

50kg x 10

60kg x 5

Barbell bent over rows:

75kg x 8

80kg x 6

CGBP:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

70kg x 10

80kg x 5

Skull crushers (drop set):

40kg x 11

30kg x 15

Dips - 3

Pretty good session, going to have some strong DOMS tomorrow I think. Pleased with my deadlifts, although I've pulled 150kg for 5 reps before but I'd already done a set to pretty much failure before it today.

The skull crushers were far too light, well the 30kg set was anyway, I seem to be quite strong on that exercise.

Legs and shoulders on Wednesday 

Also, I've got 2 cans of Animal M Stak on the way!


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good workout mate, good deadlifting too 

So you find Mstak any good?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Merat said:


> Good workout mate, good deadlifting too
> 
> So you find Mstak any good?


Cheers mate, I find deadlifts one of my strongest points :thumbup1:

Yeah I've tried the M Stak before, gained 10kg on squats in just 3 weeks. Plus back then I didn't really train as hard as I do now. This time I bought 2 cans and I'm going to run them back to back with a week off inbetween the 2 cans


----------



## zebadee (Mar 25, 2010)

How much does a standard deadlift/squat bar weigh?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

zebadee said:


> How much does a standard deadlift/squat bar weigh?


Well if you're talking about the standard size bars with 1" holes, they're only like 5kg tops. But olympic bars are more, the 5/6 foot one's are usually 15kg, and the 7 foot one's are 20kg.


----------



## zebadee (Mar 25, 2010)

Cool cheers mate. Im finding on chest back day that my forearms are knacked by the deadlift. I'm using straps and gonna stick with it to see if my grip improves coz its probably my weakest point


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Bulkamania said:


> Cheers mate, I find deadlifts one of my strongest points :thumbup1:
> 
> Yeah I've tried the M Stak before, gained 10kg on squats in just 3 weeks. Plus back then I didn't really train as hard as I do now. This time I bought 2 cans and I'm going to run them back to back with a week off inbetween the 2 cans


nice mate:thumbup1: sounds like the supp works for you then, how much you weighin these days then?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Merat said:


> nice mate:thumbup1: sounds like the supp works for you then, how much you weighin these days then?


Yep it seems a decent supp :laugh:

Weighed this morning and I was 14 stone. My bodyfat's probably around 15% though.


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

Have you noticed any changes since starting HIT mate? e.g. bigger/smaller muscles? and do you feel your the same bf% as when you started or leaner/fatter?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

kaos_nw said:


> Have you noticed any changes since starting HIT mate? e.g. bigger/smaller muscles? and do you feel your the same bf% as when you started or leaner/fatter?


Yeah my strength has continued to improve week by week, back just seems to grow every time I look at it :lol:

But the thing I found with the Mentzer split is the volume was just too low and infrequent for me. The principles look good on paper and it all makes perfect sense but for growing real size I think for me personally, it was too infrequent. Don't get me wrong, I think HIT is a good way to train and I'm still doing it to a certain extent, just more like Dorian Yates style now.

I'm not taking 4 seconds to lift the weight and 4 seconds to lower it back down now, I'm just doing slow comtrolled reps. I find you can't really shift any real weight doing the 4-2-4 cadence, for me I think going heavy is good. Another reason I've changed it is 4 days rest was too much for me, I felt like I could do another session 2 days later. Plus if you've looked at the routine, each bodypart gets trained every 16 days. Biceps for example - 1 set of barbell curls every 16 days, I just couldn't see them growing very much from that. Biceps are currently one of my weaker points in terms of size so I felt I needed to hit them harder more often, adding in drop sets and super sets etc which I'm now doing.

But keep at it mate and see how the Mentzer routine goes for you. You going to make a journal? I'll keep a close eye if you do :thumbup1:

Oh and I'm now about 3 lbs heavier and around the same bf% though it might just be water.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wednesday 7/4/10 - Legs and shoulders:

Squats:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 (warm up)

95kg x 11

105kg x 5

Leg extensions:

80kg x 12

80kg x 8

Seated calf raises:

75kg x 15

Military press:

55kg x 10

65kg x 5

Upright rows:

40kg x 10

50kg x 6

Lateral side raises:

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

All in all a pretty good session tbh. My leg strength has improved, up 2 reps on my heavy set (well, heavy for me :lol: ).

Gonna add some more weight to the military presses next week, although the slightest increase can feel like loads on that exercise :laugh:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Friday 9/4/10 - Chest and biceps:

Bench press:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

70kgx 5 (warm up)

82.5kg x 10

90kg x 5

Dumbell press:

27.5kg x 12

30kg x 5

Dumbell fly's:

25kg x 6

Barbell curls (drop set):

45kg x 13

40kg x 8

35kg x 10

Seated alternated dumbell curls:

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 8

Started my M-Stak can today and had a fantastic workout. Focus and determination was through the roof. Again, a good strength increase on the bench press and it's only the second time I've used 30kg dumbells. I'll try 2 sets with 30kg next week 

The drop set on the barbell curls was where I saw the most determination and Animal like training, used a bit of momentum but **** it, I've never pushed myself that hard on them before.

So yeah, really pleased with that :thumb:


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

tom_91 said:


> Hi there, i've been wanting to try this sort of training out for a while. Just watched a couple of mike mentzer videos and the training does seem pretty intense. Are you using the warm-up principles and the 4 seconds up 4 seconds down?
> 
> Also i read somewhere that mike mentzer didn't actually train HIT like this back in the day and just created it to make money because it is what people wanted to hear. Any thoughts??
> 
> Good luck with the training.


Ill interject here, and clear this up.Mentzer was a genetic freak.He began training at 13 and by 19 was competing in the mr America.At this point he was training up to 3 hours a day, with no visible results, as he mistakenly assumed that more is better.It was at the America (1971) that he met the youngest ever winner.(mentzer was 10th)Casey Viator.Casey was huge and ripped, and also 19.He told Mentzer, he was training 30 mins x 3 times a week.He was trained for that show, by Arthur Jones, at Nautilus HQ.This is where Mentzer gained his Knowlege.He re hashed the ideas of Jones , and presented them as "Heavy Duty".Later however, he realised that Jones original 3 weekly full body w/o were too much for most trainees.He even stated that his original 4 day split, from the 70s was only really effective, if you were using aas.His later recommendations, such as the consolidated routine which was 3 TOTAL sets per fullbody,were enough to create gains, whilst preserving recovery.The concept of dose/response,is the most logical and rational concept that he concieved.Im currenty using this protocol.On less than 1800 calories a day, training for less than 10 minutes a week.Im getting stronger every w/o.Its hellishly hard, and i have a partner who pushes me,reminds me to keep the form strict, gives help, with forced and negs.But it works.in fact is working better than my twice weekly w/o, that i used to do, which were also, very intense and brief.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I'd just like to say, my appetite's been through the roof today compared to normal. This happened last time I took M-Stak too.

Cooked a packet of chinese styles steaks and was going to have one with my rice, ended up eating all 3 lol.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Monday 12/4/10 - Back and triceps:

Deadlifts:

55kg x 10 (warm up)

85kg x 5 (warm up)

115kg x 2 (warm up)

140kg x 10

150kg x 3

Dumbell rows:

40kg x 10

45kg x 8 (6 on right)

Seated rows:

55kg x 10

60kg x 6

CGBP:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

72.5kg x 10

82.5kg x 6

Skull crushers:

45kg x 10

47.5kg x 6

Dips - 4

Pretty strong session today, upped the weight in everything. Didn't feel as though I had as much energy as my last workout but oh well, strength was still up. Might ditch the second set of deads as after the first set my lower back is so pumped I find it hard to bend over lol.

Tricep strength is still on the up, funny actually because on my heavy set of CGBP I'm actually using the same weight as I am for normal bench press on chest day :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Monday 12/4/10 - Back and triceps:
> 
> Deadlifts:
> 
> ...


Good work,cgbp strength for me is pretty near flat bench weight too,usually about 10k or so mate!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Done 25 mins of cardio this morning, fast walking pace.

Quick question, when bulking is it still fine to do cardio before breakfast on an empty stomach? Or do I need to get my breakfast down ASAP when I wake up?

Cheers.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Done 25 mins of cardio this morning, fast walking pace.
> 
> Quick question, when bulking is it still fine to do cardio before breakfast on an empty stomach? Or do I need to get my breakfast down ASAP when I wake up?
> 
> Cheers.


When my aim was fat burning i was doing cardio on an empty stomach every other morning mate, but during a bulking phase id only be doing cardio for the fitness,so any time you want as long as it does'nt interfere with your training imo!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> When my aim was fat burning i was doing cardio on an empty stomach every other morning mate, but during a bulking phase id only be doing cardio for the fitness,so any time you want as long as it does'nt interfere with your training imo!


Ah ok cheers mate!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wednesday 14/4/10 - Legs and shoulders:

Squats:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 (warm up)

100kg x 10

110kg x 5

Leg extensions:

80kg x 12

80kg x 10

Leg curls:

50kg x 10

55kg x 6

Military press:

55kg x 5 (warm up)

60kg x 8

67.5kg x 4

Front barbell raise:

35kg x 10

45kg x 5

Side lateral raises:

12.5kg x 10

13.5kg x 12

Really good session today! On a bit of a strength role atm, seem to be increasing weight and reps every week! Take squats for example, 2 weeks ago on my heavy set I managed 105kg x 3 and that was to failure. This week I did 110kg x 5 and tbh I probably had one more rep in the tank, I just wasn't going to failure today.

First time I've ever done front barbell raises and I left out upright rows for them. The lateral side raises felt quite easy at 12.5kg this week, and when I was unloading the dumbell there was actually a 2.5kg weight instead of a 1.25 on the one side of the one dumbell, so I was actually lifting 13.75kg on the left arm by mistake. Anyway, unloaded it and put 13.5kg one each dumbell. Now usually I'd do a rep, have a brief pause and do the next but for some reason I just repped them out like an animal with no pause what so ever and managed to get 12 reps! Felt great, delts are still feeling it now!

Overall a great workout! :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Friday 16/4/10 - Chest and biceps:

Bench press:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

85kg x 10

92.5kg x 5

Dumbell press:

30kg x 10

32.5kg x 6

Dumbell fly's:

25kg x 10

Cheated barbell curls:

45kg x 10 (warm up)

60kg x 8

Seated dumbell hammer curls:

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

EZ bar curls (FST-7)

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

All with 45 seconds rest between sets.

Good session once again, bench press is still on the up however I only just managed to push out the last rep today.

Decided to do some cheated barbell curls and managed to get 6 more reps than last time I tried it with 60kg.

First time trying FST-7 today and the pump was incredible! Had to use a bit of momentum on the last set because my arms were just fvcked :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Got some SERIOUS DOMS in my biceps today! :laugh:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Weighed in at 14.6 stone this morning. Won't be training today as I'm still not recovered from Friday! Going to train tomorrow instead.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Tuesday 20/4/10 - Back and triceps:

Deadlifts:

55kg x 10 (warm up)

85kg x 5 (warm up)

115kg x 2 (warm up)

145kg x 8

Dumbell rows:

45kg x 10

Chin ups - 2 x 6

CGBP:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

75kg x 10

85kg x 5

Dips:

1 x 8

1 x 6

Skull crushers:

45kg x 10

40kg x 10

Not the best workout today tbh, didn't really feel up for it which is against the run of play in recent sessions. Perhaps I still wasn't 100% recovered from Friday, my biceps felt better but my forearms were still aching.

Knew I'd have trouble on the deads today, didn't quite make 10. Might think about lowering the reps in a few weeks. Might also look into getting some straps because I was having a bit of trouble with my grip on the dumbell rows, managed to hang on but I had to adjust my grip a good few times.

Need to improve on this next week.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

What sort of rep range are you thinking about mate?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> What sort of rep range are you thinking about mate?


Thinking about possibely going back down between the 5-8 rep range for the compounds like deads, squat and bench press. At the moment I'm doing one set of 10 for hypertrophy then a heavy strength set of 5, apart from deads as it was a bit much. But I'm contemplating going down to 5 for the hypertrophy set. If I do though, it might not be enough to just do one set so maybe 2 sets of 5? What would you suggest mate? Obviously hypertrophy being the main goal :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Thursday 22/4/10 - Legs and shoulders:

Squats:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 (warm up)

105kg x 10

115kg x 5

Leg extensions:

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

Leg curls:

50kg x 10

55kg x 6

Military press:

55kg x 10

67.5kg x 5

Front barbell raise:

35kg x 10

45kg x 8

Dumbell lateral raises:

13.5kg x 10

13.5kg x 12

Although most of my lifts went up again, I wasn't overly impressed with today's session. Again I went into the gym with little motivation and energy, even though I had a very good 10 hours sleep. Perhaps I'm overtraining? Although my volume is pretty low tbh. What I think I'll do is have a seperate day for delts, so my routine would look like this....

Monday - Chest and biceps

Wednesday - Legs

Friday - Back and triceps

Monday - Delts

This way I'll be training legs before back, as I've noticed when I do it the other way round, my lower back starts aching quite a lot when bending over etc and it's not a very pleasent ache either. I could also then add perhaps another shoulder exercise in


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Thinking about possibely going back down between the 5-8 rep range for the compounds like deads, squat and bench press. At the moment I'm doing one set of 10 for hypertrophy then a heavy strength set of 5, apart from deads as it was a bit much. But I'm contemplating going down to 5 for the hypertrophy set. If I do though, it might not be enough to just do one set so maybe 2 sets of 5? What would you suggest mate? Obviously hypertrophy being the main goal :thumbup1:


Couldnt really advise because your routine is worlds away from mine with fst-7 and loads of other exercisescant see the harm in doing 2 sets of 5 though!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Couldnt really advise because your routine is worlds away from mine with fst-7 and loads of other exercisescant see the harm in doing 2 sets of 5 though!


Ok thanks mate! Btw I don't always do FST-7, it was just a one off really. Don't think my little biceps could take much of it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Chins have added more growth to my bi's than anything mate,i dont do anything for them directly apart from afew sets of hammer curls!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Chins have added more growth to my bi's than anything mate,i dont do anything for them directly apart from afew sets of hammer curls!


Cool, will try them mate! Do you find close grip with palms facing towards you best for hitting the bi's?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Cool, will try them mate! Do you find close grip with palms facing towards you best for hitting the bi's?


Exactly that mate:thumbup1:nice and slow with full stretch at bottom,keeping feet off the floor throughout the whole set!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Exactly that mate:thumbup1:nice and slow with full stretch at bottom,keeping feet off the floor throughout the whole set!


Ahh thanks again mate, will definetely add these in. Will have to work on stopping myself from swinging everywhere but I'm sure I'll manage :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Monday 26/4/10 - Chest and biceps:

Bench press:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 2 (warm up)

87.5kg x 10

95kg x 5

Dumbell press:

30kg x 8

32.5kg x 6

35kg x 5

Dumbell fly's:

27.5kg x 6

Close grip pull ups:

1 x 7

1 x 5 (or 6, can't quite remember lol)

Barbell curls:

45kg x 10

Dumbell hammer curls:

20kg x 10

22.5kg x 12

Standing dumbell curls:

15kg x 15 (12 on left)

Very pleased with that tbh, thaught I was gonna struggle on the bench press but strength remains on the up! :laugh:

First time trying close grip pull ups and I liked them, managed to keep myself from swinging everywhere too :lol:

Good strength increase on the hammer curls too.

Loving the M-Stak btw


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wednesday 28/4/10 - Legs:

Squats:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 (warm up)

110kg x 10

120kg x 5

Leg extensions:

90kg x 12

90kg x 8

Dumbell lunges:

20kg (each hand) x 10

20kg x 10

Leg curls:

55kg x 10

60kg x 2

Standing barbell calf raises:

80kg x 15

80kg x 15

Good session today, since I started the M-Stak my heavy set of squats have gone from 105kg x 3 to 120kg x 5 

Obviously the M-Stak can't claim all the credit but it's definetely helping. Finish the can tomorrow then I'll be having a week off it then start my other can :thumb:

The second set of leg curls was a bit of a sh1t set, but my legs were pretty much fvcked by then.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Some new pics


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

One more :laugh:

Btw, excuse the terrible posing lol.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Will hopefully take some better one's in the gym tomorrow


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Good thickness in traps and back mate,you need to get a good frontal pic done though


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Good thickness in traps and back mate,you need to get a good frontal pic done though


Cheers man! Yeah I'll try and get a good shot tomorrow


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Friday 30/4/10 - Back and triceps:

Deadlifts:

55kg x 10 (warm up)

85kg x 5 (warm up)

115kg x 2 (warm up)

150kg x 5

150kg x 5

150kg x 5

Dumbell rows:

45kg x 10

50kg x 6

Barbell rows:

85kg x 8

90kg x 6

Chin ups:

1 x 5

1 x 4

CGBP:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

77.5kg x 10

87.5kg x 5

Dips:

1 x 7

1 x 5

Skull crushers:

40kg x 12

45kg x 6

Good workout, worked hard today and the sweat was dripping off me. Just about managed the last rep on the deads on the last set :laugh:

Triceps seemed more fatigued by the time I got to dips today and I actually got one less than last week, but the weight keeps going up on the CGBP so I'm not complaining tbh


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

If cgbp is going up your winning bud! 

90k next week? :whistling:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> If cgbp is going up your winning bud!
> 
> 90k next week? :whistling:


Yeah man, I hope so!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Monday 3/5/10 - Shoulders and abs:

Military press:

45kg x 10 (warm up)

60kg x 10

70kg x 4

Front barbell raise:

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

Upright rows:

45kg x 10

50kg x 8

Customised shrugs:

90kg x 12

100kg x 12

Lateral side raises:

15kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

10kg x 10

Crunches:

2 x 30

Pleased with the military press, felt really explosive on that today and up 2 reps with 70kg from the last time I used that weight. The barbell raises and upright rows aren't exactly real strict form, I use a slight bit of momentum with them but not always, only when going heavy like today.

The "customised shrugs" are something I find effective for me personally, I use a leverage bench press where you load plates onto the sides and kind of row it to the top of my abs and squeeze my traps at the top. I used to do them reguarly and I added a fair bit of size to my traps. The lateral raises were meant to be a superset but as I only have one pair of dumbells, obviously it took like 30 seconds to change the weights around, but I've got some olympic dumbells on the way so it's all good 

Also, today was the first time in months that I trained abs and even 2 sets felt very hard!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wednesday 5/5/10 - Chest and biceps:

Bench press:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 2 (warm up)

90kg x 10

97.5kg x 5

Dumbell press:

32.5kg x 8

35kg x 6

Dumbell fly's:

27.5kg x 6

Cheated barbell curls:

45kg x 10

65kg x 8

Seated hammer curls:

22.5kg x 12

25kg x 12

Close grip chin ups:

1 x 5

1 x 3

EZ bar curls (FST-7):

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 12

Absolutely pumped to the MAX after that.

Happy with the bench press, although the last rep on the heavy set I only just managed to squeeze out :laugh:

Couldn't do a progressive third set of dumbell presses as my standard dumbells won't fit 37.5kg on and didn't fancy my chances with 2 40kg dumbells on me but at this point I was fatigued anyway so didn't mind too much, getting my olympic dumbells tonight though so I can go even heavier next week.

The bicep work felt good, although I was supposed to do my close grip chin ups before the hammer curls but forgot, oh well lol.

FST-7 was even harder this time, did more volume before hand which made the pump even better! Seriously I could barely touch my head when I came out of the gym :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

:lol:you forgot about an exercise mate,used to happen to me,no chance of that now that i only do 1 exercise haha!

Good workout mate,and good luck for next weeks heavier db's


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> :lol:you forgot about an exercise mate,used to happen to me,no chance of that now that i only do 1 exercise haha!
> 
> Good workout mate,and good luck for next weeks heavier db's


Lol yeah, still done them, just done them the wrong way round with the hammer curls :lol:

And cheers big man, I wanna be pushing up the 40's before long :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Friday 7/5/10 - Legs:

Squats:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 (warm up)

115kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 4

Leg extensions:

90kg x 12

90kg x 10

Lunges:

25kg x 10

Leg curls:

55kg x 9

Standing barbell calf raises:

80kg x 20

80kg x 15

Fvckin **** session, to say the least. Had little energy and my head was completely out of the zone. Tbh I don't think I was fully recovered from the previous workout.

Anyway, thaught I'd change things up a bit and do 3x5 on the squats for 6 weeks or so. Went ok, although if my head was in the game I reckon I could of done more. Lunges and leg curls felt way harder than normal and I ony managed one set of each. Not pleased but WILL do better next week!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Monday 10/5/10 - Back and triceps:

Chins:

1 x 9

1 x 8

1 x 7

Dumbell rows:

44.5kg x 12

49.5kg x 10

Seated rows:

60kg x 10

65kg x 6

CGBP:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 10

90kg x 7

Dips:

1 x 8

1 x 5

Skull crushers:

47.5kg x 8

Pleased with todays session. Decided to give deads a miss, just as a one off and focus on hitting the lats a bit more. Don't think I've ever missed deads out before since I started doing them!

Really pleased with my triceps, last week I just about managed 87.5kg x 5 and this week I pushed out 90kg for 7! 

Note: Completed the workout on just 5 and a half hours sleep....Somehow!!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Was going to mention your cgbp,good weight for that many reps mate,would take you to a max of 110+


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Was going to mention your cgbp,good weight for that many reps mate,would take you to a max of 110+


Thanks mate! Yeah I think I may test my 1RM on the bench press in my next chest session, but normal grip of course 

Hoping for 115kg :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Was just playing around with the camera to get a decent front shot, didn't really happen but I'll put it up anyway :laugh:

Btw I dunno why my mouth is half open :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

You will nail 115 on flat!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Grr my arms look tiny in that pic, bet you'd never believe they're 17 inches tensed :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

2 slightly better front shots....


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Better pics mate:thumbup1:how tall are you?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Better pics mate:thumbup1:how tall are you?


Cheers mate, I'm 6ft 0 :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Lookin chunky mate, nice one. Will be following! Subbed.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Lookin chunky mate, nice one. Will be following! Subbed.


Cheers mate, tune in for my delts session tomorrow


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Cheers mate, tune in for my delts session tomorrow


Will do buddy. I'll look forward to it.


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> 2 slightly better front shots....


looking big in the pics mate good work!! :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wednesday 12/5/10 - Shoulders and abs:

Military press:

45kg x 10 (warm up)

62.5kg x 9

70kg x 4

Front raises SS w/lat side raises:

35kg x 12 (front raises)

12.5kg x 10 (side lat raises)

Front raises SS w/lat side raises:

35kg x 12 (front raises)

12.5kg x 10 (side lat raises)

Upright rows:

47.5kg x 10

50kg x 8

Customised shrugs:

90kg x 12

105kg x 12

Alternated front dbell raises:

12.5kg x 12

Crunches:

1 x 30

1 x 35

Decent session, bit dissapointed not to push up 70kg for 5 though on the military press. Thaught I'd have a change and do a superset which was pretty good, obviously couldn't go too heavy on lat side raises as they were already fatigued. Few reps up on the upright rows.

Overall not bad, hopefully I can up the reps on the military press next week


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

miketheballer said:


> looking big in the pics mate good work!! :thumb:


Cheers mate, appreciate it :thumb:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Wednesday 12/5/10 - Shoulders and abs:
> 
> Military press:
> 
> ...


the shoulder workout is really good, 1 thing i would say though is maybe do more ab stuff, as you only had 2 sets of 1 exercise. . . maybe a quick ab circuit?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

miketheballer said:


> the shoulder workout is really good, 1 thing i would say though is maybe do more ab stuff, as you only had 2 sets of 1 exercise. . . maybe a quick ab circuit?


Yeah mate you're right there, I'm a bit of a lazy bastard when it comes to training abs :lol:

Thanks for popping in :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Wednesday 12/5/10 - Shoulders and abs:
> 
> Military press:
> 
> ...


Great job on the workout mate, you push your delts pretty damn hard, i like it! &0 for 5 next time mate for sure!



miketheballer said:


> the shoulder workout is really good, 1 thing i would say though is maybe do more ab stuff, as you only had 2 sets of 1 exercise. . . maybe a quick ab circuit?


I agree with this to an extent, if you're going to train them train them properly. However IMO if your squatting and deadlifting, shouldn't need too much work. Unless your a gymnast or something similar lol.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Some B+W gunz shots


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Some B+W gunz shots


Great job bud, wish i had guns like that!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Great job bud, wish i had guns like that!


Lol cheers mate, they're getting there slowly!! And I guarantee yours will too


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Lol cheers mate, they're getting there slowly!! And I guarantee yours will too


Hopefully! I'll keep it up! Slowly but surely...Still a good 3 inches in front of me lol.. My baby little 14.5's! pmsl. :cursing: Still, they used to be 13, so going in the right direction!

What's your next workout?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Hopefully! I'll keep it up! Slowly but surely...Still a good 3 inches in front of me lol.. My baby little 14.5's! pmsl. :cursing: Still, they used to be 13, so going in the right direction!
> 
> What's your next workout?


Yeah mate you'll get there! Mine have just hit 17 inches, although I've probably got more bodyfat than you.

Today mate, got chest and biceps


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah mate you'll get there! Mine have just hit 17 inches, although I've probably got more bodyfat than you.
> 
> Today mate, got chest and biceps


Well done on gettin em to 17 mate. Nah i wouldn't be so sure of the bf%! I'm a right pudding atm! lol

Best of luck with your workout later, I'll look forward to checking in on it. Got any lifts you wanna get? or reps w.e?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Well done on gettin em to 17 mate. Nah i wouldn't be so sure of the bf%! I'm a right pudding atm! lol
> 
> Best of luck with your workout later, I'll look forward to checking in on it. Got any lifts you wanna get? or reps w.e?


Cheers mate 

Well I'm going to max out on my flat bench press today, hoping to get 115kg. Then I'm going to rep 100kg until failure. After that will be dumbell work and now I've got my olympic dumbells I can go heavier, so will probably pyramid up and try to get a few reps out with 40kg ish :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Well I'm going to max out on my flat bench press today, hoping to get 115kg. Then I'm going to rep 100kg until failure. After that will be dumbell work and now I've got my olympic dumbells I can go heavier, so will probably pyramid up and try to get a few reps out with 40kg ish :thumbup1:


Nice mate! If you get 115kg would be awesome! How many you anticipating to get on 100? Nice one on the olympic dumbells, how much they cost if you don't mind me askin?

I can't wait to get to the triple digits for a single! I want 110 by the end of the year. How old are you btw?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Nice mate! If you get 115kg would be awesome! How many you anticipating to get on 100? Nice one on the olympic dumbells, how much they cost if you don't mind me askin?
> 
> I can't wait to get to the triple digits for a single! I want 110 by the end of the year. How old are you btw?


Umm hoping to get about 5 reps on 100kg 

The olympic dumbells were a good price to be fair, £50 for the 2.

Yeah 110kg would be very good mate, I'm aiming for 130kg by xmas 

I'm 18 mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Umm hoping to get about 5 reps on 100kg
> 
> The olympic dumbells were a good price to be fair, £50 for the 2.
> 
> ...


Not a bad price at all! Mate if i realised you were so young i would've taken much more interest in this journal. You're very strong, especially for one so young. natty?

I'm only 17 myself  Expect to hear alot more from me! When you 19? You may be in the academic year above me..


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Not a bad price at all! Mate if i realised you were so young i would've taken much more interest in this journal. You're very strong, especially for one so young. natty?
> 
> I'm only 17 myself  Expect to hear alot more from me! When you 19? You may be in the academic year above me..


Ahh cheers mate! Like I said, I'm getting there :thumb:

Yep I'm natty, been training seriously for about 15 months now, trained a bit before but wasn't that serious.

I was 18 in March mate so only 2 months ago :laugh:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Ahh cheers mate! Like I said, I'm getting there :thumb:
> 
> Yep I'm natty, been training seriously for about 15 months now, trained a bit before but wasn't that serious.
> 
> I was 18 in March mate so only 2 months ago :laugh:


Bloody hell mate, so you're only a couple months older than me, with 17 inchers and a potential 115kg bench press! Man i feel weak right now! I'm used to being stronger than guys my age! :thumbup1:

Great job man, nice to have a bit of competition, however distant it may be!

(reps are out expect them later) :cool2:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Bloody hell mate, so you're only a couple months older than me, with 17 inchers and a potential 115kg bench press! Man i feel weak right now! I'm used to being stronger than guys my age! :thumbup1:
> 
> Great job man, nice to have a bit of competition, however distant it may be!
> 
> (reps are out expect them later) :cool2:


Thanks alot mate, really appreciate that 

I know how you feel though, there's alot of strong guys on this board! :thumbup1:

And cheers in advance for the reps, off out for a bit now so will update after my workout


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Friday 14/5/10 - Chest and biceps:

Bench press:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 (warm up)

100kg x 1 (warm up)

115kg x 1

120kg x 1 (PB)

125kg x 0

100kg x 6

Dumbell press:

34kg x 9

36.5kg x 6

39kg x 4

Dumbell fly's:

29kg x 8

Close grip chins:

1 x 8

1 x 6

Dumbell hammer curls:

29kg x 10

29kg x 10

Close grip EZ bar curls:

40kg x 12

40kg x 10

Concentration curls:

19kg x 10

FVCKING BUZZING!! Really really pleased with my bench press, I thaught 115kg was going to be hard but tbh it pretty much flew up! 120kg was a fair bit harder but it went up slowly. Thaught I'd push my luck and try 125kg, tbh I wasn't far off, I got the bar up half way but just couldn't push it all the way up, oh well. Not bothered about that tbh 

Pretty pleased with the dumbell presses too, the reason they're odd numbers is because the olympic dumbells weigh 4kg each. Didn't realise I had 29kg on the fly's or the hammer curls, thaught it was 27kg tbh but oh well, still got as many as I aimed for! :thumb:

Pleased with the rest of my bicep work to, all in all a fantastic session! :bounce:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> alright mate, brilliant workout and congrats on the pb, really well done for that. i want 115kg for a single by the end of the year.
> 
> i didnt realise you was so young either man, im gonna be subbin this journal right up. :thumbup1:
> 
> im about to go and train now, pop in and see the session in my journal latter if your interested, not moving the sorta weight yu are though:confused1:


Hey man, thanks alot. Was a good workout to be fair 

Yeah no probs mate, will have a look! :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Friday 14/5/10 - Chest and biceps:
> 
> Bench press:
> 
> ...


Mate i alredy checked this out before my workout, but needed to train so din't bother postin. and man, nice job!

I would be over the moon if i were you.  Awesome stuff. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Great work on the pb! But that is not really HIT training is it or have i missed something?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lois_Lane said:


> Great work on the pb! But that is not really HIT training is it or have i missed something?


Cheers mate! And thanks for popping in.

Well I started the journal doing Mentzer's HIT routine but kind of customised it into my own style/routine. I still control the weight and do slower negatives but not to the 4-2-4 second cadence that I started with. I find what I'm doing now seems to be working well for me


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

congrats on that PB mate :thumb: thats a good weight :thumbup1:

didnt go through every page but got through about 5 including this one and it seems your HIT is going well 

you enjoying it then  ?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Cheers mate! And thanks for popping in.
> 
> Well I started the journal doing Mentzer's HIT routine but kind of customised it into my own style/routine. I still control the weight and do slower negatives but not to the 4-2-4 second cadence that I started with. I find what I'm doing now seems to be working well for me


Well if you are getting stronger/bigger it obviously is working

Any ways i would never do the exact program Mentzer outlined especially the routines he came up late in his career.....

Good work all round i am liking the log:thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> congrats on that PB mate :thumb: thats a good weight :thumbup1:
> 
> didnt go through every page but got through about 5 including this one and it seems your HIT is going well
> 
> you enjoying it then  ?


Yeah mate, as you probably noticed I changed things up and formed my own kind of routine which I much prefer 

And thanks mate! :thumbup1:



Lois_Lane said:


> Well if you are getting stronger/bigger it obviously is working
> 
> Any ways i would never do the exact program Mentzer outlined especially the routines he came up late in his career.....
> 
> Good work all round i am liking the log:thumbup1:


Cheers man, stick around


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Mate i alredy checked this out before my workout, but needed to train so din't bother postin. and man, nice job!
> 
> I would be over the moon if i were you.  Awesome stuff. :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


Ahh fair enough mate, no worries 

Yep I was very happy afterwards! :laugh:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Fcuk sake!!! 115 not good enough you greedy fooka,got a 120 aswell ha ha thats fcuking awesome mate,truly impressed:clap:125 next:devil2:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah mate, as you probably noticed I changed things up and formed my own kind of routine which I much prefer
> 
> And thanks mate! :thumbup1:
> 
> Cheers man, stick around


yeah i noticed that mate  , whats your stats and that like now ? compared to when you started any differances ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Fcuk sake!!! 115 not good enough you greedy fooka,got a 120 aswell ha ha thats fcuking awesome mate,truly impressed:clap:125 next:devil2:


 :lol: :lol:

Yeah mate, 125 sooooon! :thumb:



Ryan16 said:


> yeah i noticed that mate  , whats your stats and that like now ? compared to when you started any differances ?


Umm weight has gone up, I'm now around 14.7 stone. Obviously not all the gains are muscle but I'm sure some is 

Lifts wise, think I started this journal with a 100kg bench press, and I got 120kg today so obviously that's 20kg in 3 months 

Deads and squats I haven't maxed out on in ages, will do soon. But for reps I could do 1 x 5 with 150kg on deads before and that was total failure, could barely finish the last rep, and the other week I pulled 3 x 5 with 150kg. My 10RM also went from about 130kg x 10 to 140kg x 10.

Squat wise, at the start of the journal I could do about 100kg x 5 and in my last squat session I managed 3 x 5 with 120kg :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yeah mate, 125 sooooon! :thumb:
> 
> ...


nice strength gains there :thumbup1: hopefully plenty more to come  seriously strong tho considering your only a year older than me! whats your total training time so far ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> nice strength gains there :thumbup1: hopefully plenty more to come  seriously strong tho considering your only a year older than me! whats your total training time so far ?


Cheers mate, yes hopefully alot more to come 

Well I've been training seriously for about 15 months now, did a bit on and off before that but nothing serious :thumb:

What about you mate?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Cheers mate, yes hopefully alot more to come
> 
> Well I've been training seriously for about 15 months now, did a bit on and off before that but nothing serious :thumb:
> 
> What about you mate?


That is some very good lifting for such short time training! You naturally a strong guy then? Or just made super progress? :bounce:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> That is some very good lifting for such short time training! You naturally a strong guy then? Or just made super progress? :bounce:


Thanks mate!

Well yeah I suppose I've always been a bit stonger than the average person but nothing out of the ordinary. When I started I could bench about 60kg, so I've doubled that. My first ever deadlift session I did 5 x 5 with 100kg, although I was having like 5-10 seconds rest between each rep :lol:

And my squats started on 5 x 5 with 75kg with good form. So decent progress made I'd say :beer:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Thanks mate!
> 
> Well yeah I suppose I've always been a bit stonger than the average person but nothing out of the ordinary. When I started I could bench about 60kg, so I've doubled that. My first ever deadlift session I did 5 x 5 with 100kg, although I was having like 5-10 seconds rest between each rep :lol:
> 
> And my squats started on 5 x 5 with 75kg with good form. So decent progress made I'd say :beer:


*Removes hat*

Good job mate.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Cheers mate, yes hopefully alot more to come
> 
> Well I've been training seriously for about 15 months now, did a bit on and off before that but nothing serious :thumb:
> 
> What about you mate?


nicee one mate  , only 2 months just now :lol: any training before was cardio work for football lol, well except from last year when i basically did fvck all :laugh: then decided this year im gona dedicate myself to proper training to get big


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> *Removes hat*
> 
> Good job mate.


Cheers mate, appreciate it 

I've made the best gains on my bench press in the last 3 months doing this kind of routine than a year doing the 5 x 5 routine. Don't get me wrong, I made decent gains doing that but I find lower amount of sets and being able to go all out balls to the wall on both sets better than stopping on 5 reps and reserving energy for the next set. I hit a plateau when doing 5 x 5, I was making gains then went on a keto diet to cut. Ended up losing strength and was getting nowhere on the 5 x 5 so needed to change things. So glad I did because 20kg in 3 months aint bad going 



Ryan16 said:


> nicee one mate  , only 2 months just now :lol: any training before was cardio work for football lol, well except from last year when i basically did fvck all :laugh: then decided this year im gona dedicate myself to proper training to get big


Nice one mate, hope you stick around. You can do anything you set your mind to, remember that


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

subbed now mate


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Just took some measurements for anyone who's interested 

Chest - 45 inches

Bicep - 17 inches

Waist - 33 inches

Thigh - 24.2 inches

Calf - 18 inches

Forearm - 14.5 inches

Neck - 17.5 inches


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Just took some measurements for anyone who's interested
> 
> Chest - 45 inches
> 
> ...


good sizes  what bout your bi's mate ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> good sizes  what bout your bi's mate ?


Ooo fvck, how could I forget them?? :lol:

17 inches mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Ooo fvck, how could I forget them?? :lol:
> 
> 17 inches mate


i dont know how you could :lol: !

nice mate, can i steal them :innocent: :beer: :laugh:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> i dont know how you could :lol: !
> 
> nice mate, can i steal them :innocent: :beer: :laugh:


 :lol: :lol:

Don't worry mate, give it a good year or so and yours will probably be bigger than mine :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Don't worry mate, give it a good year or so and yours will probably be bigger than mine :lol: :thumb:


heres hoping mate :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good luck for the max out on the squats today mate  ! Im sure you'l get it :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I'll second that! Power those quads.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Monday 17/5/10 - Legs:

Squats:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 (warm up)

110kg x 1 (warm up)

130kg x 1

135kg x 1 (PB)

140kg x 0

110kg x 7

Leg extensions:

95kg x 12

95kg x 8

Leg curls:

50kg x 12

55kg x 6

Standing calf raises:

90kg x 15

90kg x 15

Woooooo, really pleased to get 135kg!! That's another 10kg increase 

So neeaarrlyyyyyy had 140kg too!!

Only managed 7 reps with 110kg, got 10 before but then again that wasn't after maxing out first lol.

Looking foward to maxing out on deads on Friday :thumb:

Btw cheers for the previous comments boys


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Monday 17/5/10 - Legs:
> 
> Squats:
> 
> ...


Blimey mate, great squattin! Well done! :thumbup1:

What you hopin to get on deads?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Monday 17/5/10 - Legs:
> 
> Squats:
> 
> ...


great job mate  ! glad you got what you aimed for  what you hoping for with the deads :thumbup1: ?

and no problem bout the comments


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Blimey mate, great squattin! Well done! :thumbup1:
> 
> What you hopin to get on deads?





Ryan16 said:


> great job mate  ! glad you got what you aimed for  what you hoping for with the deads :thumbup1: ?
> 
> and no problem bout the comments


Cheers lads! Was pretty pleased 

Well 190kg would be great, that would be a 10kg increase in all 3 major lifts. But tbh I'd take 185kg. We shall see


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Also I'd like to add how much better training 3 days a week instead of 4 days a week is for me. When I trained 4 days a week I was often tired and didn't feel recovered between workouts. I find I feel great before my workouts now and feel up for it, well most of the time anyway.

Today's workout certainly wasn't bad after having just 5 and a half hours sleep :laugh:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> brilliant squatting mate, pleased for you
> 
> and im sure your nail 190kg on dead if not 200kg lol
> 
> ...


Thanks alot mate. 200kg would be awesome, that's my target for the end of the year :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Cheers lads! Was pretty pleased
> 
> Well 190kg would be great, that would be a 10kg increase in all 3 major lifts. But tbh I'd take 185kg. We shall see


im sure you'l get it mate your a strong lad


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> im sure you'l get it mate your a strong lad


Cheers mate, I'll certainly give it my all :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Cheers mate, I'll certainly give it my all :thumb:


all we can ask for mate :beer: where you from btw ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> all we can ask for mate :beer: where you from btw ?


Far far away in little old Wales :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Far far away in little old Wales :lol:


where bouts in wales  ? i went before for a wee holiday a couple years back and it was not bad actually :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> where bouts in wales  ? i went before for a wee holiday a couple years back and it was not bad actually :thumb:


Ahh cool, glad you enjoyed your stay :laugh:

West Wales mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Ahh cool, glad you enjoyed your stay :laugh:
> 
> West Wales mate :thumbup1:


cool  i was down the bottom in pembrokeshire i think the area was called  , quick q for ya, eggs .. slow releasing protein or quick ?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> cool  i was down the bottom in pembrokeshire i think the area was called  , quick q for ya, eggs .. slow releasing protein or quick ?


QUICK! VERY QUICK!

Beat you bulkamania.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> QUICK! VERY QUICK!
> 
> Beat you bulkamania.


CVNT!! wat about if milk and cheese is added :whistling: ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> cool  i was down the bottom in pembrokeshire i think the area was called  , quick q for ya, eggs .. slow releasing protein or quick ?


Yeah like genious here said, quick :lol:

Ahh cool mate 

Right, time to hit the sack and GROW!! :thumbup1:

Gotta be up at 6:45 :cursing:

Night fella's :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> CVNT!! wat about if milk and cheese is added :whistling: ?


lmao, then you would have a combo my friend. As milk and cheese are slow i believe.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah like genious here said, quick :lol:
> 
> Ahh cool mate
> 
> ...


gutter for you mate lol im up about an hour after ya  lol

night buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> lmao, then you would have a combo my friend. As milk and cheese are slow i believe.


just wana find out if its gona be ok for when i got to sleep :lol: i know milk can slow the release of proteins like in whey shakes and stuff, wasnt sure bout eggs tho as i needed a good dose of protein cause i havent had my usual amount today, only got bout 150g of it today at the most :ban: so just got another 50 odd gram there to boost it up to 200  mainly also as i have fvck all else in so i fired 4 eggs in a tub and scrambled them with cheese and milk  and a couple of table spoons of p-butter also :beer: lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> just wana find out if its gona be ok for when i got to sleep :lol: i know milk can slow the release of proteins like in whey shakes and stuff, wasnt sure bout eggs tho as i needed a good dose of protein cause i havent had my usual amount today, only got bout 150g of it today at the most :ban: so just got another 50 odd gram there to boost it up to 200  mainly also as i have fvck all else in so i fired 4 eggs in a tub and scrambled them with cheese and milk  and a couple of table spoons of p-butter also :beer: lol


lmao, sounds awesome to me buddy! will be fine. Anywayim off, night mate.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> lmao, sounds awesome to me buddy! will be fine. Anywayim off, night mate.


it was actually lol, np mate im due off aswell, night mate :innocent:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Didn't train today, only had about 6 hours sleep again and felt exhausted when I got home so I thaught it'd be best to leave it tonight and train tomorrow instead. Will have a nice long sleep tonight and be ready and refreshed for tomorrow


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Didn't train today, only had about 6 hours sleep again and felt exhausted when I got home so I thaught it'd be best to leave it tonight and train tomorrow instead. Will have a nice long sleep tonight and be ready and refreshed for tomorrow


probs best mate  , i only ever have like 6 hours sleep a night, i cant sleep any longer or i dont get up on time :lol: where were you today ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> probs best mate  , i only ever have like 6 hours sleep a night, i cant sleep any longer or i dont get up on time :lol: where were you today ?


I'm in college 3 days a week mate, so can lie in tomorrow :laugh:

I'm usually alright on 6 hours sleep on college days, but for some reason I felt shattered today. Probably disturbing growth by having to get up early :cursing: :lol:

But no worries, gonna hammer the weights tomorrow! :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Aw man! I was very excited about seeing how your deads went! God damn, go to bed at ten so that we have a good session to look forward to!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Aw man! I was very excited about seeing how your deads went! God damn, go to bed at ten so that we have a good session to look forward to!


Yeah sorry mate, just thaught it'd be best to train tomorrow and have a good performance instead of a sleepy one :lol:

If only it was that simple! If I could get to sleep at 10 then I'd be in bed at 10, but unfortunetely I can never get to sleep early


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> I'm in college 3 days a week mate, so can lie in tomorrow :laugh:
> 
> I'm usually alright on 6 hours sleep on college days, but for some reason I felt shattered today. Probably disturbing growth by having to get up early :cursing: :lol:
> 
> But no worries, gonna hammer the weights tomorrow! :thumb:





Bulkamania said:


> Yeah sorry mate, just thaught it'd be best to train tomorrow and have a good performance instead of a sleepy one :lol:
> 
> If only it was that simple! If I could get to sleep at 10 then I'd be in bed at 10, but unfortunetely I can never get to sleep early


yeah i know how you feel mate im in college 3 days aswell! 2 of my workout days are on college days :laugh: monday and friday, i sometimes get sleepy but not often, if i do i grab a boost bar or a can of monster :lol:

i know your pain mate, if you try sleep early you'l either take ages to sleep or else wake up alot during the night ? im the same its sh1t :ban:lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> yeah i know how you feel mate im in college 3 days aswell! 2 of my workout days are on college days :laugh: monday and friday, i sometimes get sleepy but not often, if i do i grab a boost bar or a can of monster :lol:
> 
> i know your pain mate, if you try sleep early you'l either take ages to sleep or else wake up alot during the night ? im the same its sh1t :ban:lol


Yeah it's very annoying lol. Well once I'm asleep I'm usually fine, it's just getting to sleep that can be the problem. I remember one night I just couldn't sleep, went to bed at like half 11 and ended up getting to sleep around 2:30. One of the most frustrating things in the world. You're also fretting that you won't get enough sleep for the workout, and when you fret and have things on your mind it just makes it even harder to nod off!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah it's very annoying lol. Well once I'm asleep I'm usually fine, it's just getting to sleep that can be the problem. I remember one night I just couldn't sleep, went to bed at like half 11 and ended up getting to sleep around 2:30. One of the most frustrating things in the world. You're also fretting that you won't get enough sleep for the workout, and when you fret and have things on your mind it just makes it even harder to nod off!


yeah i know mate its a cvnt when sh1t like that happens! ive got **** loads of my portfolio for college to do in like 3 and a half weeks  lol ive got a nack but for basically gettin my mind to go blank so its not all bad  :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol no probs mate, and cheers 

Here's another back shot, just for the sake of it


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> ou guys complaining about going to bed to early lmao
> 
> its alright for some haha
> 
> ...


straight talkin order there spike :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Lol no probs mate, and cheers
> 
> Here's another back shot, just for the sake of it


cheeky bit of photo whoring  lol great back mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> cheeky bit of photo whoring  lol great back mate :thumbup1:


 :lol: :lol:

Cheers mate, appreciate it :thumbup1:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Lol no probs mate, and cheers
> 
> Here's another back shot, just for the sake of it


looking wide and thick mate! and in a good way haha what sort of deads are you looking to lift tomorrow?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

leonface said:


> looking wide and thick mate! and in a good way haha what sort of deads are you looking to lift tomorrow?


 :lol:

Thanks alot mate. Well I'm hoping to get a PB of either 185/190kg, will see. Then I'll probably chuck like 160kg on the bar and go to failure :thumbup1:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> :lol:
> 
> Thanks alot mate. Well I'm hoping to get a PB of either 185/190kg, will see. Then I'll probably chuck like 160kg on the bar and go to failure :thumbup1:


sh!t dude that sounds good, make sure you get it on camera mate! :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

leonface said:


> sh!t dude that sounds good, make sure you get it on camera mate! :thumb:


Yeah, good idea :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> yeah id love to see the vid also mate
> 
> now, get you **** to bed lol


Well no college in the morning so no mad rush. But yeah, sexy dvd then bed I think :lol: :lol:

Night fella's :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Thursday 20/5/10 - Back and triceps:

Deadlifts:

55kg x 10 (warm up)

85kg x 5 (warm up)

115kg x 2 (warm up)

145kg x 1 (warm up)

185kg x 1 (PB)

190kg x 0

155kg x 4

Chins:

2 x 7

Dumbell rows:

49kg x 10

51.25kg x 8

Seated rows:

65kg x 10

70kg x 6

CGBP:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

82.5kg x 10

92.5kg x 5

Dips:

1 x 8

1 x 5

Skull crushers:

50kg x 7

Even though I pulled 185kg, my back felt **** today. I was having trouble keeping it straight on the deads for some reason, don't usually. Just didn't feel like I had much energy at all. Not too happy about my form on the 185kg pull, my back was arched. I took a vid though, will upload it in a bit. Also I expected to get more than 4 reps with 155kg!!

Still progressing on the CGBP's and put 50kg on the bar for skull crushers for the first time.

Btw I tried out some straps for the first time today, used it on the max deadlift. I've gotta be honest, I don't really like them. I tried them on the dumbell rows too and they were ****, I had better grip with just gloves on.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

FFS this is taking the ****, I've been uploading it for over half an hour now and it's only on 8%. The vid is only 1:40 minutes long lol. I'm gonna have to take it to my mates house and upload it at his because he's actually got a decent connection unlike my slow ****ty Orange dongle which takes about 3 minutes just to load up a 30 second video on Youtube :cursing:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Thursday 20/5/10 - Back and triceps:
> 
> Deadlifts:
> 
> ...


great workout mate  , congrats one the 185 :thumbup1: unlucky on the 190 but you'l get there :thumb: , get that video up asap mate :beer:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers lads. Yeah I'm going over my mates next week so I'll try and upload it then. I might even try the lift again in the meantime and do it with better form.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Brilliant work mate you absolute machine! Will look forward to the vid very much. :thumb: Reps for you when i'm stocked.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Brilliant work mate you absolute machine! Will look forward to the vid very much. :thumb: Reps for you when i'm stocked.


Lmao cheers mate! :thumb:

Oh btw in case anyone's wondering why the seated rows seem so light, well....They're not lol. I've got a machine where you load the weights onto the sides and lean against a chest pad. This exercise is very hard, well on the machine I've got it is anyway. For an example of how difficult it is, I got 6 reps with 70kg but with bent over rows I've got about 8 reps with 90kg before!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Lmao cheers mate! :thumb:
> 
> Oh btw in case anyone's wondering why the seated rows seem so light, well....They're not lol. I've got a machine where you load the weights onto the sides and lean against a chest pad. This exercise is very hard, well on the machine I've got it is anyway. For an example of how difficult it is, I got 6 reps with 70kg but with bent over rows I've got about 8 reps with 90kg before!


might be light for you but heavy as fvck for me :lol: !


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Thursday 20/5/10 - Back and triceps:
> 
> Deadlifts:
> 
> ...


good f**king work!! really good my friend :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> might be light for you but heavy as fvck for me :lol: !


Lol you know what I mean, light compared to bent over barbell rows. Which you'd think would be the harder of the 2! :laugh:



leonface said:


> good f**king work!! really good my friend :thumb:


Thanks alot mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Lol you know what I mean, light compared to bent over barbell rows. Which you'd think would be the harder of the 2! :laugh:
> 
> Thanks alot mate! :thumbup1:


i know mate lol just joking around  :lol: pointing out also your a **** load stronger than me! lol pr*ck! :ban:kidden mate :wub:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good afternoon all :thumb:

Just after a bit of advice actually. I'm starting to gain a bit of unwanted fat, noticed today when I was trying some clothes on in the changing room in town. This is not on. Lol. I'm not looking at going on a "cut", but something needs to be done. I'm thinking about lowering my carbs from around 350g a day to about 150/200g a day and upping my fats to around 150g a day.

I'm currently taking in around 80/100g of fats I think, and after reading a thread by Con, it would seem a good idea to up the good fats and drop some carbs. Could I still gain some muscle and lose fat? I know I sound like a newbie asking a question like that, but according to Tiny Tom, it is possible.

Would I be best doing Tom's kind of approach of high carbs on rest days and low carbs on training days? Or just dropping some carbs, upping fats and upping cardio? (Currently do no cardio :whistling: )

Want to look decent for my holiday in France in 3 months.

Thanks all.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm actually considering cutting to 10% bodyfat. I fancy leaning up a bit tbh and it'd be nice to see my muscles properly with no fat blurring it. Plus some vascularity would be nice :laugh:

If I do decide to do that, I'd then re-evaluate myself and see how far away from competition level I'd be, obviously I'd be looking at competing as a natural.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> nice one mate, look forward to seeing you once you have leaned out, i rekon you look awesome mate.


Cheers mate, hope so. Still unsure whether to go on an all out cut or try Tiny Tom's approach :confused1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Well I've been cutting 6 weeks now, over a stone down. Strength has gone right up....ALOT.

It's about the mentality and sticking rigidly to the diet IMO. It can be done. IME anyway. Focus on getting that strength up!

Low carb is the way forward my friend.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Well I've been cutting 6 weeks now, over a stone down. Strength has gone right up....ALOT.
> 
> It's about the mentality and sticking rigidly to the diet IMO. It can be done. IME anyway. Focus on getting that strength up!
> 
> Low carb is the way forward my friend.


Cheers for your input mate. Dropping my carbs was what I was thinking of doing. How many carbs and fats are you taking in mate? I don't really fancy doing a keto diet again :laugh:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Cheers for your imput mate. Dropping my carbs was what I was thinking of doing. How many carbs and fats are you taking in mate? I don't really fancy doing a keto diet again :laugh:


lol nah i wouldn't be up for keto either tbh!

Check out my OP in my journal diet is there. No idea of exact macro's though mate sorry.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Saturday 22/5/10 - Shoulders and abs:

Military press:

45kg x 10 (warm up)

62.5kg x 10

72.5kg x 4

Cheated front barbell raises:

45kg x 10

50kg x 7

Upright rows:

45kg x 11

50kg x 7

Lateral side raises:

12.5kg x 12

13.5kg x 12

Customised shrugs:

100kg x 12

105kg x 8

Crunches - 30

Crunches with 20kg on chest - 15

Pretty good session to be fair. I was going at it like an animal today, think I finished it in about 30 mins, 10 mins quicker than last time. Accedently put 72.5kg on the bar instead of 70kg but oh well, still got 4 reps lol.

Didn't do so well on the shrugs today, kept losing grip. The handles are made out of foam.

But yeah, quite pleased with that tbh :beer:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Great job mate, can't wait till I'm shiftin those sorta weights. You're such a strong bastard! :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Great job mate, can't wait till I'm shiftin those sorta weights. You're such a strong bastard! :thumb:


Cheers man! :laugh:

Btw, tricep's looking great in your avvy. Your arms seem to coming on nicely now. What they measuring at?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Cheers man! :laugh:
> 
> Btw, tricep's looking great in your avvy. Your arms seem to coming on nicely now. What they measuring at?


Not a problem!

Oh, my arm. lol. Appreciate the kind words mate, but they've lost half an inch. Down to 14.1 

But they look ten times better. And are stronger...

Can't wait to start tryin to put weight on as opposed to taking it off. :laugh:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Not a problem!
> 
> Oh, my arm. lol. Appreciate the kind words mate, but they've lost half an inch. Down to 14.1
> 
> ...


Nice one mate. Yeah don't get too caught up in measurements, as long as they look good. I'd rather have 16 inch ripped guns than 18 inch fat one's lol. What do you weight now then? And what are you going to cut down to? Any idea on your bodyfat?

I've decided I'm going to shift my fat and cut to 10% bodyfat. My arms are just about 17 inches now, although I expect I'll probably lose over an inch but hey, it's about how you look, not just how big


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Nice one mate. Yeah don't get too caught up in measurements, as long as they look good. I'd rather have 16 inch ripped guns than 18 inch fat one's lol. What do you weight now then? And what are you going to cut down to? Any idea on your bodyfat?
> 
> I've decided I'm going to shift my fat and cut to 10% bodyfat. My arms are just about 17 inches now, although I expect I'll probably lose over an inch but hey, it's about how you look, not just how big


Yeah I'm with ya. I'm at 12st 4lbs now. And I'm not bothered about my weight. I'm going to stop cutting when am nice and lean and good abs. They're just visible arm but that ain't good enough! Will post progress pics in a few weeks so tune in as i have no idea at bf% lol.

Yeah man nice one! You'll look awesome dieted down considering you're carrying so much mass.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Yeah I'm with ya. I'm at 12st 4lbs now. And I'm not bothered about my weight. I'm going to stop cutting when am nice and lean and good abs. They're just visible arm but that ain't good enough! Will post progress pics in a few weeks so tune in as i have no idea at bf% lol.
> 
> Yeah man nice one! You'll look awesome dieted down considering you're carrying so much mass.


Ah cool, I'll look foward to seeing them! :thumbup1:

Yeah I hope so mate! I'm at about 14.8 stone now at an estimate of about 16% bodyfat, so hopefully if I drop 15-20 lbs of fat I'll be around 10% bodyfat. Or is that a bit optimistic? That would leave me at 13 stone exactly.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Ah cool, I'll look foward to seeing them! :thumbup1:
> 
> Yeah I hope so mate! I'm at about 14.8 stone now at an estimate of about 16% bodyfat, so hopefully if I drop 15-20 lbs of fat I'll be around 10% bodyfat. Or is that a bit optimistic? That would leave me at 13 stone exactly.


Tbh mate, i have no idea! If i were you i would just cut until you're happy with it. Go by the mirror.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Tbh mate, i have no idea! If i were you i would just cut until you're happy with it. Go by the mirror.


Yeah, very true mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good working out mate  not been on over the past 2 days so late catch up on things lol!, cant wait to see ya nice and lean :thumbup1: gona look immense :thumb: !


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> good working out mate  not been on over the past 2 days so late catch up on things lol!, cant wait to see ya nice and lean :thumbup1: gona look immense :thumb: !


Yeah I was wondering where you got to lol. Cheers mate, it was a pretty good session 

And yeah, I'm really excited about cutting now and seeing some vascularity! Can't wait to see my bicep vein properly :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah I was wondering where you got to lol. Cheers mate, it was a pretty good session
> 
> And yeah, I'm really excited about cutting now and seeing some vascularity! Can't wait to see my bicep vein properly :laugh:


aw you guys been missing me :wub: ! i kid lol

nice one  ! once im bigger and i decide to get lean (which will be a while lol) i cant wait to see some ripped abbage of mines :beer: lol whens your next workout ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> aw you guys been missing me :wub: ! i kid lol
> 
> nice one  ! once im bigger and i decide to get lean (which will be a while lol) i cant wait to see some ripped abbage of mines :beer: lol whens your next workout ?


Yeah course, not the same without you :laugh:

Yeah will look great mate! Got chest and biceps on Monday, will probably blast the guns with some FST-7 :cool2:

I've come up with a genious idea for how I can do dumbell preacher curls without a preacher pad, just put my bench at an incline, stand behind it and rest my arm on the back pad! Well actually I saw a vid of someone doing it on Youtube :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah course, not the same without you :laugh:
> 
> Yeah will look great mate! Got chest and biceps on Monday, will probably blast the guns with some FST-7 :cool2:
> 
> I've come up with a genious idea for how I can do dumbell preacher curls without a preacher pad, just put my bench at an incline, stand behind it and rest my arm on the back pad! Well actually I saw a vid of someone doing it on Youtube :whistling: :lol:


Aw your so kind mate <3 lol

Nice one :thumbup1: should get a good blast there :thumb:

Aw i did them when i first started training with my full body routine cause the PT's that designed my program showed me them :laugh: there good but mate give a good burn


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Aw your so kind mate <3 lol
> 
> Nice one :thumbup1: should get a good blast there :thumb:
> 
> Aw i did them when i first started training with my full body routine cause the PT's that designed my program showed me them :laugh: there good but mate give a good burn


:laugh: :lol:

Yeah I'm looking foward to it tbh. Anyway, speak tomorrow mate. Bed time now lol.

Night :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> :laugh: :lol:
> 
> Yeah I'm looking foward to it tbh. Anyway, speak tomorrow mate. Bed time now lol.
> 
> Night :thumbup1:


Lol same here  night buddy :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey all, lovely afternoon again :laugh:

Anyway, I've just spent the last hour or so designing my new cutting diet. I'd be very appreciative if anyone who reads this would comment and critique it please.

*Meal 1 (breakfast):*

50g whey protein

50g oats

300ml milk

Multivit

15ml olive oil

10ml fish oil

*Meal 2:*

Omelette (6 eggs, 30g cheese, 30g ham)

15ml olive oil

*Meal 3 (pre-workout):*

Tuna

50g pasta

100g pasta sauce

*Meal 4 (post-workout):*

50g whey protein

50g maltodextrin

300ml milk

*Meal 5:*

150g chicken

Carrot

100g broccoli

100g cauliflower

100g baby potatoes

*Meal 6 (pre-bed):*

60g whey protein

15g peanut butter

10ml olive oil

15ml fish oil

300ml water

Multivit

Protein - 292.4g

Carbs - 171.8g

Fat - 102g

Does this look decent for cutting to 10% bodyfat? I'm currently 14.8 stone and sitting around 16% bodyfat. My current diet is about 3500 calories containing about 300-350g carbs.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Seems a good diet mate, whats your protein and fats you take in now with your current diet like?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

look to get some more fats in meals 3 and 5 I'd say, and drop the milk, use water instead, that'd be what I'd do, otherwise looks good!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers lads, will take that into consideration.

Umm my current diet has got about 250-280g of protein in I'd say, and around 70-100g of fat. It got as low as 70g on occasions because I ran out of flax and fish oil lol.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

sorry mate just saw you have 30g cheese in meal 3, so I'd just add a little to meal 5


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

In your meal 5 mate go for 200g of chicken, thats what i do with my chicken meals and it gives me a good 50 odd gram of protein  go to aldis if theres one near you, 400g pack of cooked frozen chicken for £2  just defrost and eat :thumbup1: , but yeah looks like you could cut with that as youve dropped your carbs by about half basically, if it doesnt work you can always tweak it mate


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Mate it looks god IMO apart from the fat content and the carbs in meal 5 which i don't think are necessary? And make sure your pasta is wholemeal.

You need fats in every meal. Good fats, chees don't cut it bro. Nuts, advacados, peanut butter, olive oil etc.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers Ryan mate, will have a look 

And yeah the cheese is a bit random, don't usually have it but the reason it's in there is to make up the omelette really. And as for the carbs in meal 5, that's my PPWO meal which needs carbs in, so surely veg is one of the best options?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Monday 24/5/10 - Chest and biceps:

Bench press:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 (warm up)

92.5kg x 10

100kg x 5

Dumbell press:

36.5kg x 8

39kg x 4

Dumbell fly's:

29kg x 10

Close grip chins:

1 x 8

1 x 7

Barbell curls:

45kg x 12

45kg x 10

Dumbell preacher curls:

15kg x 12

Good session considering I was tired all the way through. Pretty happy with my bench press, can't believe next week I'll be going for 95kg x 10 when I could barely press it for 5 like a month ago.

Bit ****ed off with the dumbell presses though, wanted to get at least 6 reps with 39kg but it just wasn't happening today.

First time trying dumbell preacher curls and fvck me, they're alot harder than concentration curls IMO :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good workout mate  , did you do the prechers with the bench on slight incline like you said you were gona  ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> good workout mate  , did you do the prechers with the bench on slight incline like you said you were gona  ?


Cheers mate, yeah I did 

I had to bend down pretty far though, as the bench is quite low. Bit awkward but it hit my bi's really well


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Cheers mate, yeah I did
> 
> I had to bend down pretty far though, as the bench is quite low. Bit awkward but it hit my bi's really well


nice one  , what you got next ?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Great job mate that's some very strong benching!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> nice one  , what you got next ?


Legs on Wednesday next mate, gonna go heavyyy! 



spike1 said:


> great work mate, im very impressed with the bench:thumbup1:
> 
> 95kg for 10 will be awesome mate, hope you get it.
> 
> also i have been meaning to ask, how tall are you ?


Thanks alot mate 

I'm dead on 6 foot.



Bri said:


> Great job mate that's some very strong benching!


Cheers Bri!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one mate  what you hoping for :thumbup1: ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> nice one mate  what you hoping for :thumbup1: ?


Well I think I'm going to do one set of 10 and one heavier set of 5. Both to failure.

Might try and get near 10 reps with 115kg and 5 reps with 125kg :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

sounds like a plan :thumbup1: good luck for it  !


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> machine:thumbup1:


Well, that's what I'm HOPING for anyway :lol: :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wednesday 26/5/10 - Legs:

Squats:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 (warm up)

115kg x 6

120kg x 3

Leg extensions:

95kg x 12

95kg x 10

Leg curls:

52.5kg x 12

Standing calf raises:

90kg x 15

95kg x 15

Fvcking disgraceful workout. Absolutely disgusted with myself.

I could barely do 120kg for 3 reps, I've done nearly 3 sets of 5 with that weight before FFS.

Can't really say anything positive about today, been a **** day all round tbh. I really can't train hard on just 6 hours sleep anymore, thank god college is nearly over.

I WILL make up for this ****ty workout with a good one for back and tri's on Friday!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Wednesday 26/5/10 - Legs:
> 
> Squats:
> 
> ...


fvck it mate we all have bad days now and then  the key to a bad day is to hold your head high, come back next week and hammer it better than ever! still shifting good weights tho so should be proud of yourself  KIU mate :rockon:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> fvck it mate we all have bad days now and then  the key to a bad day is to hold your head high, come back next week and hammer it better than ever! still shifting good weights tho so should be proud of yourself  KIU mate :rockon:


 Cheers mate, thanks for that 

Btw, what's KIU? Lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

bit slow on the replys spike tonite :lol: KIU means keep it up  just an abbreviation lol like how IMO meens in my opinion etc 

back and bis uploaded into my journal incase anyone wants a looksy :innocent:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

spike1 said:


> tell me about it lmao
> 
> did you just make that up ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


 :lol: nah mate learnt it off of another forum in my younger days when i was into graphic designing and stuff


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Came to the end of my M-Stak today, after 42 days with a week off in between, my lifts improved in the following....

Bench press 1RM: 110kg - 120kg

Squat 1RM: 125kg - 135kg, 105kg x 3 - 120kg x 5

Deadlift 1RM: 180kg - 185kg

Military press: 70kg x 1 - 72.5kg x 4 (not sure on 1RM)

Dumbell rows: 40kg x 10 - 51.25kg x 8

Dumbell press: 30kg x 5 - 39kg x 4

CGBP: 80kg x 5 - 92.5kg x 5


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Came to the end of my M-Stak today, after 42 days with a week off in between, my lifts improved in the following....
> 
> Bench press 1RM: 110kg - 120kg
> 
> ...


thats good lifting mate  great improvements in just a month and a bit! i think you could probs hit 75 - 77.5 for 1 on the mill press :thumbup1: good work :beer:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> thats good lifting mate  great improvements in just a month and a bit! i think you could probs hit 75 - 77.5 for 1 on the mill press :thumbup1: good work :beer:


 Cheers mate, just edited it btw :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Don't worry about the squats mate, looks like it was both of us today! I'm about to posy my disgraceful squatting workout as well. 

Good job on the improvements since using M-Stak buddy.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Cheers mate, just edited it btw :thumbup1:


more nice lifting  , some crazy basturd in my gym tonite was DB pressing 55Kg each arm :laugh:!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> more nice lifting  , some crazy basturd in my gym tonite was DB pressing 55Kg each arm :laugh:!


Wow, tank. I can't wait till I'm on the 50's, although getting them into position on your own with 39kg is awkward, let alone 50kg :lol:

And I'll have a look now Bri :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Wow, tank. I can't wait till I'm on the 50's, although getting them into position on your own with 39kg is awkward, let alone 50kg :lol:
> 
> And I'll have a look now Bri :thumbup1:


he was tiny but huge i tell ya,

could you not just ask a guy in your gym to help you for a min ? lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> he was tiny but huge i tell ya,
> 
> could you not just ask a guy in your gym to help you for a min ? lol


Nah I can't mate, I train at home see :laugh:

It's rather difficult when the weights get heavy, I've literally got to lift them off the floor, sit on the bench and pull them towards my chest and lie down at the same time, without falling off the edge of the bench :lol:

Same with skull crushers, had 50kg on the bar the other week and had to kind of row the weight to my chest as I fell back onto the bench, almost fell off :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Nah I can't mate, I train at home see :laugh:
> 
> It's rather difficult when the weights get heavy, I've literally got to lift them off the floor, sit on the bench and pull them towards my chest and lie down at the same time, without falling off the edge of the bench :lol:
> 
> Same with skull crushers, had 50kg on the bar the other week and had to kind of row the weight to my chest as I fell back onto the bench, almost fell off :lol: :lol:


you crazy [email protected] :lol:

you got any bros or that that could help you ? even your mum or dad :lol: ?

fvck that i would have litteraly sh1t myself royally :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> you crazy [email protected] :lol:
> 
> you got any bros or that that could help you ? even your mum or dad :lol: ?
> 
> fvck that i would have litteraly sh1t myself royally :lol: :lol:


Lmao it was ok before when the weights were lighter, for dumbell press I just put the dumbells on the floor, led on the bench and picked them up whilst lying down....Not going to happen now :lol:

Yeah I suppose when things get even heavier and I literally can't fall back onto the bench with all the weight on top of me I'll have to ask my mum's boyfriend to help....If he's not working anyway :laugh:

Ahh well, where there's a will there's a way :laugh: :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> i know how you feel bulk, only person around when i train, unless with bri and my bro, is my gf haha so i have to do same sort of ****.


 :lol: :thumb:

I wanna try seated shoulder press tbh, see what I can do. Trouble with doing it standing is I have to flick it from my waist up to my chest then press, doing that takes energy out of you before you even start the set lol.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Friday 28/5/10 - Back and triceps:

Rack pulls:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 (warm up)

115kg x 3 (warm up)

150kg x 5

Deadlifts:

55kg x 10 (warm up)

115kg x 2 (warm up)

140kg x 11

Dumbell rows:

49kg x 10

54kg x 6 (right)

54kg x 8 (left)

Chins:

2 x 6

Dips:

1 x 11

1 x 7

CGBP:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

70kg x 15

One HELL of a hard session. I thaught the rack pulls were gonna be easier than normal deads but they're way harder! Probably because you can't really use any leg drive. Anyway, carried on and done some normal deads and managed 11 reps with 140kg, if I done this exercise first I reckon I could of got a few more.

Tbh I was fvcked after the deads, for the whole session I just could not catch my breath. Thank god I've got the whole weekend to recover lol.

Decided to try dips first today, then go for higher reps on the CGBP for a change.

Completed the workout, got in the house and felt rather uncomfortable then puked up 2 litres of water and half my pre-workout meal....Niiiiiice :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Friday 28/5/10 - Back and triceps:
> 
> Rack pulls:
> 
> ...


great workout mate  i love an intense workout its the best kind :rockon: never puked tho :laugh: dont think i wanto either :lol: keep up the work mateyy :beer:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> great workout mate  i love an intense workout its the best kind :rockon: never puked tho :laugh: dont think i wanto either :lol: keep up the work mateyy :beer:


 Lol I've puked up twice, that's all. Both from higher rep deadlift sessions lol. Never have from a leg workout though, that's when most people tend to puke :laugh:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Great workout. High rep deadlifts kill you. Nothing better to make you feel like you want to lie in a corner and die


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Great workout. High rep deadlifts kill you. Nothing better to make you feel like you want to lie in a corner and die


Lol very true. Strangely enough it was my legs that seemed to be giving in today before anything else really, my lower back was still pumped to fvck but I've never quite experienced weak legs on deads like I did today :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

least your back got a good workout from it even if your legs were gettin a bit tired! my legs were like that on wednesday my hams were fvcked pretty bad and when i did my deads in the sumo stance they stung like **** when i got to about 80-90KG!! bad times :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> least your back got a good workout from it even if your legs were gettin a bit tired! my legs were like that on wednesday my hams were fvcked pretty bad and when i did my deads in the sumo stance they stung like **** when i got to about 80-90KG!! bad times :lol:


Yeah I know what you mean mate! I've never tried sumo style myself, or SLDL. Will give them a try at some point. What you training tomorrow mate?

Oh and I forgot to say, done 30 mins cardio before breakfast this morning


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

If you have long arms then sumo style is much easier. I much like the groove and it's less stress on my back


----------



## MillionG (Nov 17, 2009)

Some nice lifting there pal.

Esp deadlift. Nice one


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

MillionG said:


> Some nice lifting there pal.
> 
> Esp deadlift. Nice one


Thanks alot mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah I know what you mean mate! I've never tried sumo style myself, or SLDL. Will give them a try at some point. What you training tomorrow mate?
> 
> Oh and I forgot to say, done 30 mins cardio before breakfast this morning


legs mate  gona get in there bright and early so not long after the gym opens  lol cant wait!

ive got long legs bambi and im about 6ft 1 and i find the sumo much easier in that sense as im not having to pull up as high


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Tuesday 1/6/10 - Chest and biceps:

Bench press:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 (warm up)

95kg x 10

102.5kg x 5

Dumbell press:

39kg x 7

39kg x 4

Dumbell fly's:

29kg x 9

Barbell curls:

35kg x 20

40kg x 15

45kg x 7

Close grip chins:

1 x 6

1 x 5

Dumbell preacher curls:

15kg x 15 (right)

15kg x 14 (left)

15kg x 9 (right)

15kg x 7 (left)

Decent session. Wasn't great but wasn't bad either. Bench is still on the up. Decided to go for higher reps with the barbell curls today. Damn those preacher curls are hard compared to concentration curls! :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good workout mate  strong fecker! Can you still not get more than the 39's up yourself for the db press mate ? Im just about to go on the comp and upload my session today so keep your eyes peeled :thumb: lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Good workout mate  strong fecker! Can you still not get more than the 39's up yourself for the db press mate ? Im just about to go on the comp and upload my session today so keep your eyes peeled :thumb: lol


Cheers mate! :thumb:

Well I got 7 with 39kg today so I could probably get a few with 41.5kg, might try next time. But yeah, I do find it hard compared to the barbell bench :confused1:

Ok mate, will have a look now :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ooo and I made a mistake too, I only got 7 reps with 45kg on the last set of barbell curls, not 10 lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

still good curling!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Tuesday 1/6/10 - Chest and biceps:
> 
> Bench press:
> 
> ...


Sh1t dude! good work!! are you still sticking to the HIT principles etc? great lifting on the bench getting 10 reps out with 95kg! :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

leonface said:


> Sh1t dude! good work!! are you still sticking to the HIT principles etc? great lifting on the bench getting 10 reps out with 95kg! :thumb:


Cheers mate! Well no, not like I was at the start of the journal but I try to control the weights as much as possible. If I could re-name the journal then I would, but I don't think you can do that :laugh:



spike1 said:


> brilliant work mate, i cant wait till im benching them sorta weights for then high reppage man. nice one:thumbup1:


Thanks man! I've got a feeling next weeks workout's gonna be tough, 97.5kg for 10 will be very hard. I barely managed 10 with 95kg, but then again it's pretty much been to failure every week so strength must be going up. Looking foward to benching 100kg for 10 reps, I'll be very proud of that :thumb:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

spike1 said:


> 100kg for 10 reps is amazing mate, when you get it try and get a vid done i would very much like to see it lol


yeah x2 mate! that'd be wicked :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> 100kg for 10 reps is amazing mate, when you get it try and get a vid done i would very much like to see it lol


Ok mate :thumbup1:

Right I'm off to bed, night fella's :laugh:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Thursday 3/6/10 - Legs:

Squats:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 (warm up)

115kg x 5

125kg x 3

100kg x 10

Leg extensions:

80kg x 15

95kg x 8

Leg curls:

55kg x 10

55kg x 6

Standing calf raises:

90kg x 15

100kg x 15

Wasn't the best session by any stretch, but wasn't too bad either. I only got 5 reps with 115kg because I kind of fvcked the first rep up, messed up on the eccentric part and ended up almost losing balance and going way too far down lol. Anyway, it ****ed me off that I only got 5 reps so I thuaght I'd chuck another 10kg on :lol:

3 reps with 125kg isn't bad to be fair, considering my 1RM is only 10kg more. Finally got 10 reps with 55kg on the leg curls, kind of stalled on there for a bit before.

Plus, considering I've felt pretty knackered all day on low carbs, I'm FAIRLY happy with that. I think in future though, I won't be doing morning cardio on leg days.

Overall, decent workout. 7/10 would be a fair rating.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats a good workout bulk dont put yourself down about it mate  keep up the good work  !


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Thats a good workout bulk dont put yourself down about it mate  keep up the good work  !


Cheers mate


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers Spike.

Just weighed in this morning, down from 14.8 3/4 to 14.5 3/4. So down 3 lbs in total, although when I weighed last time I was wearing trackies, today I was just wearing boxers. They're pretty light though, not even a lb a doubt but I'll just take a lb off anyway and call it a 2 lb drop


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one mate  is that in just one week?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Nice one mate  is that in just one week?


Thanks mate! Yep, well not even a week actually. From last Sunday to today. Probably just water but oh well


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats good mate! Even if it is just water when your cutting a loss is a loss  im gona kindov cut some carbs out my diet exept from breakfast and PWO i think to try and build but stay lean for my holiday coming up in september  !


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Thats good mate! Even if it is just water when your cutting a loss is a loss  im gona kindov cut some carbs out my diet exept from breakfast and PWO i think to try and build but stay lean for my holiday coming up in september  !


Yeah cool :thumbup1:

Tbh I think hundreds and hundreds of carbs is unneccesary, as long as you take in enough to keep you going then it's all you need really, IMO. Carbs are just the primary energy source, nothing else :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Saturday 5/6/10 - Shoulders and triceps:

Standing military press:

45kg x 10 (warm up)

60kg x 11

65kg x 6

Seated military press:

50kg x 12

60kg x 4

Upright rows:

50kg x 10

55kg x 7

Dumbell side raises:

12.5kg x 15

12.5kg x 15

CGBP:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

75kg x 12

80kg x 8

Skull crushers SS w/dips:

40kg x 15 (skulls)

Dips - 1

Skull crushers SS w/dips:

40kg x 10 (skulls)

Dips - 1

Skull crushers:

35kg x 12

Decent session, felt good. Energy was well up all the way through. Strength seemed a bit down in everything though, I can understand why it would be on the tricep exercises because I added in seated military press as well as standing, but I seemed pretty weak on the standing press too.

1 rep on the dips seems **** I know, but trust me....After going to practically failure on the skulls, they're very hard! Done a bit of a burn out set with 35kg then, only managed 12 but was knackered by then.

The seated press felt good, apart from the fact that my lower back felt a bit uncomfortable and it's not the easiest to get the weight off the rack as you have to kind of lean foward off the seat. Might do them first thing next session.

The reason I paired tri's up with delts today is because I'm going to be training biceps twice a week for a few weeks, I feel they're my lagging muscle group.

Anyway, although strength wasn't great, I'm quite happy with that, felt good


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

On a side note, my forearms are already looking more vascular :laugh:

My chest vein is also showing through more too, I can still see that at a high bodyfat% though. It's like a little vein popping through at the top of my left pec, must be genetic, like my neck vein.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Monday 7/6/10 - Back and biceps:

Deadlifts:

55kg x 10 (warm up)

85kg x 5 (warm up)

115kg x 2 (warm up)

145kg x 9

Seated rows:

60kg x 12

65kg x 10

Chins:

2 x 6

Barbell curls:

40kg x 15

35kg x 12

35kg x 10

Incline dumbell curls:

15kg x 12

15kg x 9

Preacher curls:

15kg x 15 (right)

15kg x 13 (left)

15kg x 9 (right)

15kg x 6 (left)

Bit concerned tbh, on my 8th rep of 145kg on the deads I felt a "pop" on the right hand side of my lower back. It hurts a bit to bend over in a certain way which I've had before so I'm hoping I'll be ok. It happened because the bar rolled foward a bit and I lifted it awkwardly


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Great session mate thats some weight to dead! hopefully your back is sorted by the weekend mate


----------



## adamdutton (May 13, 2008)

just had a quick look at this good luck in your dieting, will have a proper read through later as im trying to cut up at the moment too.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers for the responces. Yeah I really hope my back will be ok, my own fvcking fault for lifting it when it wasn't in position properly, I was in too much of a rush to beat last weeks reps. Well I've learnt the hard way anyway, that'll teach me a lesson. Going to really focus on perfect form from now on too, no using momentum for anything from now on.

On a positive note, I could just about see my bicep vein again 

And those incline dumbell curls really hit the bi's hard, I like the full range of motion. Give them a try lads


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> i used to love these down the gym back in my bicep boy days haha. i might give them ago now i know what im doing and se how they work out lol.


Lol yeah I quite liked them to be fair. I didn't alternate them though, done both arms at the same time. It's quite hard to stop them from turning in towards each other at the top of the rep though.

I had less rest between sets today on the bicep exercises, more intense and felt good. Had a nice pump :laugh:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Great job on the session! Particuarly the deads! You strong git. Keep up the good work! How much you weighin now? Soon we want pics to see how your leaning out.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Great job on the session! Particuarly the deads! You strong git. Keep up the good work! How much you weighin now? Soon we want pics to see how your leaning out.


Cheers mate! I reckon I could of got 10 reps on the deads tbh if my back didn't pop lol, I really don't know why I even went for number 9 :lol:

I think I've torn a ligament 

And last time I weighed was Friday and I was just over 14.5 stone so down 3 lbs in a week but I took 1 lb off because the first time I weighed I was wearing trackies and on Friday I wasn't. Going to weigh in again this Saturday before my cheat meal....s :lol:

Already noticing more vascularity on my forearms and my bicep vein seems more apparent. Also my stomach seems to be carrying less fat, can feel the abs more when I tense.

Yep will get a pic up when I hit 14 stone :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Great stuff mate! I honestly hope you haven't torn a ligament as that would be so ****. Just give it a good rest you should be alright. A torn ligament mate and you would be fvcked! I would think it's something slightly more minor.

Will look forward to pics!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Good session there buddy! Hopefully you won't have torn a ligament, I'm sure you'll be alright, just take it easy haha!

Are you training constantly or are you planning a deload week/week off?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers boys. Well I'm going to have to take a week off, or however long I need really. There's no way I can train like I am atm, just getting up off a chair is bad enough let alone squatting lol. Hopefully it's not torn, but god knows what that popping sound was!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Well as you probably guessed, I haven't trained today because of my back. BUT, good news as it actually feels a bit better today!! I woke up this morning and it felt the same as yesterday, but it's seemed to of eased off as the day's gone on. Hopefully it's on the mend! :thumb:

Anyway, just designed a slightly different routine as I feel it's time to change things again. I've opted for a higher rep range, see how my body responds to that. I'm also going to be concentrating more on good form rather than weight, although I'll try and keep it as heavy as possible obviously. Here's the routine....

Monday - Chest and biceps:

Bench press - 10, 12, 15 (alternate with incline)

Dumbell press - 15, 12, 10

Dumbell fly's - 15, 15, 15

Barbell curls - 15, 15, 15

Incline dumbell curls - 15, 15

Preacher curls - 15, 15

Wednesday - Legs and abs:

Squats - 10, 10, 10

Leg extensions - 15, 15, 15

Leg curls - 15, 15, 15

Standing calf raises - 15, 15, 15

Weighted sit ups - 20, 20

Crunches - 30, 30

Friday - Back and biceps:

Barbell rows - 12, 12, 12

Dumbell rows - 15, 12, 10

Chins - 2 x failure

Seated rows - 15, 15, 15

*Barbell rows - 15, 15*

*Hammer curls - 10, 10*

Dumbell hammer curls - 15, 15

*Superset

Monday - Delts and triceps:

Military press - 10, 12, 15 (alternate with seated)

Upright rows - 15, 15

Barbell raises - 15, 15

Dumbell lateral raises - 15, 15, 15

CGBP - 15, 12, 10

Dips - 3 x failure

*Skull crushers - 15, 15, 15*

*Close grip push ups - 3 x failure*

*Superset

So as you can see, the rep range is pretty high! Some of the compounds I've pyramided the other way round to normal, so I can do my heavier sets first. But there's no sets at all under the 10 rep range. Also I'm going to leave deads out for a bit, think it's a good idea after what happened but don't worry, I'm not going to stop them for good 

And yes, biceps are twice a week for a while as they need work. Thaughts everyone? :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

seems like a good routine mate  probs best to leave the deads for a while! when i saw the biceps twice i thought you were turning bicep boy for a min  kidding mate :innocent: lol good luck with it when you start :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> seems like a good routine mate  probs best to leave the deads for a while! when i saw the biceps twice i thought you were turning bicep boy for a min  kidding mate :innocent: lol good luck with it when you start :thumbup1:


Cheers mate 

Nahhh not a bicep boy lmao, they just need work to be fair. Although I'm hoping they'll look alot better when the fat comes off :thumb:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

that looks like a cool routine, I find it interesting to see how my body reacts to different things, different diets/exercises. I don't know about you but I've got pretty instinctive with training and diet which is cool


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

leonface said:


> that looks like a cool routine, I find it interesting to see how my body reacts to different things, different diets/exercises. I don't know about you but I've got pretty instinctive with training and diet which is cool


Yeah you're right mate, I've done high rep ranges before and thaught they were pretty good, just always had the ego telling me to lift heavy and low reps I suppose :lol:

But gonna try it for a bit and see how I get on


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah you're right mate, I've done high rep ranges before and thaught they were pretty good, just always had the ego telling me to lift heavy and low reps I suppose :lol:
> 
> But gonna try it for a bit and see how I get on


Good on ya! I like to mix it up now, check my journal and you'll see that my training is a bit schizophrenic, but i can see from the mirror and the fact that the strength is going up that it's working for me


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers Spike 

Quick update, back's feeling better again today! I hope to get back to training on Monday now 

Oh and I ordered the ECA stack last night, only £20 for a month's supply so I thaught why not? :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

And ECA stack is :innocent: ? Lmao why not mate 20 quid for a months supply is good for anything  much like my gym membership price  lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> And ECA stack is :innocent: ? Lmao why not mate 20 quid for a months supply is good for anything  much like my gym membership price  lol


Lol the ECA stack stands for ephidrine, caffeine, aspirin. Basically it's a fat burning stack, many good reviews on this stuff


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh nice one mate  to help with the cut then i take it ? lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> ahh nice one mate  to help with the cut then i take it ? lol


Yep 

It'll be a nice little boost for a month :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

course mate :thumb: long you cutting for again did you say 10 weeks ? or am i tripping :lol: ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> course mate :thumb: long you cutting for again did you say 10 weeks ? or am i tripping :lol: ?


Yeah 10 weeks now mate, well just under. But if I'm not happy with my bodyfat at that point, I'll probably carry on cutting after my holiday. But 10 weeks is the aim yeah :thumbup1:


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

Ahh a HIT log, ive been experienced in that department having trained that way for a solid two years.

After a quick glance over your log, i think a change would be good. Rep range you've chosen in new routine is going to be great for building muscle mass if that's your goal.

Oh i hope your back heals up too


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Big Gunz said:


> Ahh a HIT log, ive been experienced in that department having trained that way for a solid two years.
> 
> After a quick glance over your log, i think a change would be good. Rep range you've chosen in new routine is going to be great for building muscle mass if that's your goal.
> 
> Oh i hope your back heals up too


Cheers mate, I hope so. Looking foward to doing it anyway, really need to push myself harder on leg days too.

Thanks for popping in


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah 10 weeks now mate, well just under. But if I'm not happy with my bodyfat at that point, I'll probably carry on cutting after my holiday. But 10 weeks is the aim yeah :thumbup1:


kooshty mate  just flicked through your training album on FB, your an effing machine mate!!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> kooshty mate  just flicked through your training album on FB, your an effing machine mate!!


Lmao cheers mate, yeah I commented back :thumbup1:

More to come soon :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

gdgd  looking forward to it!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Well I weighed in this morning at 14.2 stone!! So down from 14.8 to 14.2 in 2 weeks. Thaught I'd take some pics, then take new one's every 2 weeks. I can already see my abs coming through


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one mate  looking good! abs coming through fast :thumbup1: , nice tan lines on the arms :innocent: lmao! ko mate


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> nice one mate  looking good! abs coming through fast :thumbup1: , nice tan lines on the arms :innocent: lmao! ko mate


Cheers mate! And yeah I was gonna mention them, they look terrible! :lol:

Think I'm gonna have a few sun beds before France :lol: :thumb:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

alright buddy? just wondering, seeing as you're starting an ECA stack, how do you usually react to stims? i personally don't see too much of a difference and I've been trying 200mg caff before workouts recently with not much noticeable effect, so have been put off from trying an ECA stack....


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

leonface said:


> alright buddy? just wondering, seeing as you're starting an ECA stack, how do you usually react to stims? i personally don't see too much of a difference and I've been trying 200mg caff before workouts recently with not much noticeable effect, so have been put off from trying an ECA stack....


Hey mate 

Well 200mg of caffeine doesn't do an awful lot for me tbh, when I have my pre-workout mix (caffeine, taurine, beta alanine, AAKG) I usually end up putting more caffeine in, sometimes even triple. But with the ECA stack, I think the ephedrine is the main thing for burning fat, although combined with caffeine it should help. Apparently the aspirin is good for thinning out the blood and this can cause faster fat loss, although not everyone believes the aspirin really helps :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Definitely looking leaner mate, great job! REPS


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Definitely looking leaner mate, great job! REPS


Cheers mate, appreciate it 

Will return when I can :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Thanks for reps back matey.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

No problem mate.

Woo 1000 posts, I'm officially a goldie


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Well done mate you should be overjoyed!


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Looking good in those pics you posted. What height are you? Seen you said you was 14 st 2.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Always Injured said:


> Looking good in those pics you posted. What height are you? Seen you said you was 14 st 2.


Cheers mate, I'm 6ft 0


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok, I can't restrain myself from the gym any longer :lol:

Going in tomorrow to train chest and biceps, but obviously I'll be careful and will set up all the weights prior to the workout so I won't have to do much bending and changing dumbells over etc.

Wouldn't say my back is 100% better yet but I should be ok training other muscle groups now, but like I said, I'll just be careful


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

why did you restrain yourself in the first place??


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> why did you restrain yourself in the first place??


Because I was deadlifting last Monday and I was on the 7th rep and the bar rolled foward out of position but I was so in the zone I just lifted it anyway and I hurt my back, that'll teach me. But it's 90% better now :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good enthusiasm mate  , yeah you should be alright just dont strain yourself to much :thumbup1: ease yourself back into it :thumb:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Hey mate
> 
> Well 200mg of caffeine doesn't do an awful lot for me tbh, when I have my pre-workout mix (caffeine, taurine, beta alanine, AAKG) I usually end up putting more caffeine in, sometimes even triple. But with the ECA stack, I think the ephedrine is the main thing for burning fat, although combined with caffeine it should help. Apparently the aspirin is good for thinning out the blood and this can cause faster fat loss, although not everyone believes the aspirin really helps :thumbup1:


cool cheers mate, interesting, look forward to seeing how you get on with it


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

leonface said:


> cool cheers mate, interesting, look forward to seeing how you get on with it


Yeah I will do mate. They came on Saturday but I'm not going to start them until tomorrow, didn't want to take them whilst I'm not training as apparently they have a tendancy to try and pinch your hard earned muscle :lol:

I'm gonna start on just 1 tablet a day, see how I get on :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Monday 14/6/10 - Chest and biceps:

Bench press:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 (warm up)

90kg x 9

85kg x 7

75kg x 7

Dumbell press:

29kg x 13

29kg x 9?

24kg x 7?

Dumbell fly's:

24kg x 6

Barbell curls:

35kg x 15

35kg x 10

30kg x 12

Incline dumbell curls:

12.5kg x 11

12.5kg x 7?

Ok, that was officially THE worst workout of my life.

Strength was down significantly....I mean seriously. I felt at about 50% of my total strength today. Diabolical would be a compliment to today's session.

Clearly I cannot manage to get through a workout on just 100g of carbs a day. As I had a week off I thaught I'd be a clever bugger and take the maltodextrin out of my afternoon shake (PWO shake on training days) so the carbs would be even lower for the week off....Bad move. 100g is enough to see me through the day, but barely enough to see me through the first set of a workout. I was getting so tired just half way into a set, the weights felt so heavy compared to normal. I mean 7 reps with 75kg is just terrible, I could do better than that over a year ago.

Quite cleary then I need to up the carbs to 200g a day and see how that goes. Hopefully I'll still lose weight on that amount whilst doing cardio 4-5 times a week and starting my ECA stack.

Well I guess it's not all a loss, at least I learned one thing today. I CANNOT cope on 100g of carbs a day :lol:


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

It annoys me that you did 9 reps with 90 and consider it to be a failure........Thats my 1 rep max :cursing: :lol:

We all get set backs mate, just up the carbs and you'll be back on track :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Phez said:


> It annoys me that you did 9 reps with 90 and consider it to be a failure........Thats my 1 rep max :cursing: :lol:
> 
> We all get set backs mate, just up the carbs and you'll be back on track :thumb:


Lol well considering I got 10 reps with 95kg last week, it is quite a set back :lol:

Yeah you're right mate, at least I know now that I don't respond very well to low carbs.

Cheers mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Mate its still a good workout! Dont put yourself down about it this sport/hobby is all trial and error, least you know how to sort it :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate, yeah will sort it ASAP. It's my mum's birthday tomorrow and we're going out for a meal, I was gonna just have a main course and be careful on the veg but now I'm just gonna say **** it, give me some pudding too :lol:

Will sort of carb up tomorrow for Wednesday's session, then have around 200g of carbs everyday after that


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

aw nice one mate  its my grandads bday tomorrow aswell and im going out for a meal  thinking of sumin like the chicken dish i have had before where you get a breast of chicken, its wrapped in bacon and has melted cheese on it and covered in bbq sauce  but we'l see  lol

hopefully 200g of carbs should be enough mate  funnily enough i function ok during workouts without carbs :lol: like today i only had carbs at breakfast then the next time was post workout and my breakky was at about 8.30 and workout was about 11.30-12 and i did pretty well lol must just be me? altho i do get quite hyper and sh1t randomly sometimes lmao!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> aw nice one mate  its my grandads bday tomorrow aswell and im going out for a meal  thinking of sumin like the chicken dish i have had before where you get a breast of chicken, its wrapped in bacon and has melted cheese on it and covered in bbq sauce  but we'l see  lol
> 
> hopefully 200g of carbs should be enough mate  funnily enough i function ok during workouts without carbs :lol: like today i only had carbs at breakfast then the next time was post workout and my breakky was at about 8.30 and workout was about 11.30-12 and i did pretty well lol must just be me? altho i do get quite hyper and sh1t randomly sometimes lmao!


Nice one mate, hope you enjoy! :thumb:

Well actually it's the nutrition you have the day before your workout that fuels you, so if you had a decent amount of carbs yesterday then that's why you still had a good workout today. I think pre workout food fuels the workouts for the first 20 minutes or so but then it relies on what's been stored from the day before. I don't completely understand it, but read Tiny Tom's thread if you're interested  :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Was just messing around with the camera and took another 2 shots....


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

looking good in the pics mate :thumbup1: should make one of them your avii :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> looking good in the pics mate :thumbup1: should make one of them your avii :thumb:


Cheers mate!

Just changed it but it looks a little small  :lol:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

great back!!!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

colt24 said:


> great back!!!


Cheers mate! :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

you got photoshop or sumthin similar? use that and zoom it in make it better  lol

and to the thing you replyed back to before the pics i remember reading that post by tinytom, the one where he does high cals on non training days and low cals on training days ? and trains each body part once every 2 weeks ? lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> you got photoshop or sumthin similar? use that and zoom it in make it better  lol
> 
> and to the thing you replyed back to before the pics i remember reading that post by tinytom, the one where he does high cals on non training days and low cals on training days ? and trains each body part once every 2 weeks ? lol


Yeah that's the one mate :thumbup1:

Nah don't have photoshop, should do though because like you said, I can edit them then :thumb:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

There you go mate!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate, that's awesome!! 

Will rep you again when I can


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

np mate!

:rockon:


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Monday 14/6/10 - Chest and biceps:
> 
> Bench press:
> 
> ...


you live and learn pal, just tamper with it and when you find whats best for you go from there.

maxing out on box squat tomorrow, hoping for 110kg.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

miketheballer said:


> you live and learn pal, just tamper with it and when you find whats best for you go from there.
> 
> maxing out on box squat tomorrow, hoping for 110kg.


Yep, true mate.

Ahh cool, same as Bri then :laugh:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wednesday 16/6/10 - Legs and abs:

Squats:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 (warm up)

100kg x 10

100kg x 9

100kg x 8

Leg extensions:

70kg x 15

70kg x 12

70kg x 10

Leg curls:

40kg x 15

40kg x 15

40kg x 10

Standing calf raises:

80kg x 15

80kg x 15

Crunches:

2 x 30

Good session, about time I had a decent workout lol. Had a bit of a carb up last night and felt great today. Gonna stick to 200g of carbs a day for a bit now, see how I get on.

I planned to only have 2 minutes rest between sets on the squats but that didn't really happen lol, need my 3 minutes on those :lol:

Had only 90 seconds rest between sets on the leg extensions where as usually I have 2 minutes. By this point my legs were so pumped I could barely extend them out straight! I'm used to doing lower volume on the squats. Some unbelievable pumps on the leg curls too, as I got up after a set I nearly tripped over a 20kg plate and I could barely hold myself up :laugh:

The weight on the leg curls was quite light tbh but like I said, the pump was unreal and I'm still adjusting to the higher reps, so will work my way back up in weight.

I only managed 2 sets on the calf raises instead of 3 because I knew if I did one more I would of puked, thaught I was going to after the second set but I was ok. Will get all 3 sets next week though.

The ab work was very hard, need to train them consistantly now, especially as I'm cutting.

So all in all, pleased with that. Will attempt to train back on Friday along with biceps, but if it starts to play up then I'll just have a guns blast lol :thumbup1:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Monday 14/6/10 - Chest and biceps:
> 
> Bench press:
> 
> ...


don't give up on this. once your body is adjusted to lower carbs you won't find it difficult to have good workouts, honest! remember that muscular power is not relative to excess energy - it's going to be either your body getting used to it, a lack of sleep/overwork, or your head not being in it!!


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

although maybe dropping straight to 100g carbs wasn't the best thing, taper them down and you'll be sound!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good idea mate, cheers


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

have you looked into carb cycling rather than dropping carbs? i found that droping carbs lead to a massive rebound when i re introduced them, but when i carb cycled i found the introduction to carbs again much better. just a thought though as people are compleatley different and what works for me may not work for you and vise verse


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good workout mate  do what i do with your abs train them after every workout, i do 1 set of 25 crunches, 1 set of db side bends each side, 1 set of lying leg raises, then the side bends again, do all that without a rest between, then 30-60 seconds rest and repeat again, your abs and obliques will be screaming  i love it! Make sure to squeeze tight at the top of your crunches and go super slow on the side bends :thumbup1:

as to the carbs do what leon said, taper them

down, drop 20g a week or

somthing like that then youl end up at 100g and feel great!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> have you looked into carb cycling rather than dropping carbs? i found that droping carbs lead to a massive rebound when i re introduced them, but when i carb cycled i found the introduction to carbs again much better. just a thought though as people are compleatley different and what works for me may not work for you and vise verse


No, never really looked into carb cycling. Although I was thinking of doing it before but went for a keto diet instead. That was ages ago though. I think what I'll do is have the 170g of carbs on training days as I stated in the diet I posted up on here a few weeks ago, but add a banana in on non training days so that takes me up to 200g. No need for more carbs on training days tbh.

Btw how's the personal training going? You very busy? If you don't mind me asking. I'm currently half way through my level 2 gym instructor course. When I complete that I'm hoping to either get a job in a gym or my ideal job would be working on cruise ships. Once I've got a bit of experience I'll look to take it up a notch and do a personal training course.



Ryan16 said:


> Good workout mate  do what i do with your abs train them after every workout, i do 1 set of 25 crunches, 1 set of db side bends each side, 1 set of lying leg raises, then the side bends again, do all that without a rest between, then 30-60 seconds rest and repeat again, your abs and obliques will be screaming  i love it! Make sure to squeeze tight at the top of your crunches and go super slow on the side bends :thumbup1:
> 
> as to the carbs do what leon said, taper them
> 
> ...


Cheers mate, might try that routine :thumbup1:

Why after every workout though? I know abs recover quicker than other muscle groups but 4 days a week is a bit excessive isn't it?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Not really tbh, i used to do 100 sit ups every morning when i was younger lol but you can always make it certain days like monday wed friday or sumin


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Not really tbh, i used to do 100 sit ups every morning when i was younger lol but you can always make it certain days like monday wed friday or sumin


Yeah true mate. I think I'll take your advice and do that actually. I've naturally got pretty good abs tbh, could see the full 6 pack when tensed before I even started training, but now I'm cutting I think I'll actually make them work a bit and see how they look then :lol: :thumbup1:

Thanks buddy, reps when recharged :laugh:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Bulkamania said:


> No, never really looked into carb cycling. Although I was thinking of doing it before but went for a keto diet instead. That was ages ago though. I think what I'll do is have the 170g of carbs on training days as I stated in the diet I posted up on here a few weeks ago, but add a banana in on non training days so that takes me up to 200g. No need for more carbs on training days tbh.
> 
> *Btw how's the personal training going? You very busy? If you don't mind me asking. I'm currently half way through my level 2 gym instructor course. When I complete that I'm hoping to either get a job in a gym or my ideal job would be working on cruise ships. Once I've got a bit of experience I'll look to take it up a notch and do a personal training course*.
> 
> ...


my gf is a pt aswell so we have started up as a buisiness self employed and just in the middle of negotiating a deal. it is usually aroung £500 per person rent for a gym this gives the pt, the right to walk the floor and get his her clients. however we have goty a gym that has no pt in place and 1500 clients. usually we would need 20 hours per month to cover our rent ( that is each) but the gym we have got in has asked us if we would consider working 10 hours per week for hewr for free and we dont pay rent. we will finalise this tomorow hopefully. if this goes through then any money we make is ours, our buisness plan tells us we should be abled to get 20-25 hours per week each although we have budgeted on 15hours each , this means 3k per month as a buisness before tax, so like a 18k job per year each, but with alot more risk. it is a hard thing to do. we are doing classes and other training in groups on time off. so per year as a company we may get 40k if we are very lucky.

it is very hard to make money but imo pro's out weigh the cons and luckily we dont have many out goings so after we put away 25% for tax and take 1500 for living bills food cars etc etc, we can still save 750 ish per month. we have got very luck with no rent though and no pt in place.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> my gf is a pt aswell so we have started up as a buisiness self employed and just in the middle of negotiating a deal. it is usually aroung £500 per person rent for a gym this gives the pt, the right to walk the floor and get his her clients. however we have goty a gym that has no pt in place and 1500 clients. usually we would need 20 hours per month to cover our rent ( that is each) but the gym we have got in has asked us if we would consider working 10 hours per week for hewr for free and we dont pay rent. we will finalise this tomorow hopefully. if this goes through then any money we make is ours, our buisness plan tells us we should be abled to get 20-25 hours per week each although we have budgeted on 15hours each , this means 3k per month as a buisness before tax, so like a 18k job per year each, but with alot more risk. it is a hard thing to do. we are doing classes and other training in groups on time off. so per year as a company we may get 40k if we are very lucky.
> 
> it is very hard to make money but imo pro's out weigh the cons and luckily we dont have many out goings so after we put away 25% for tax and take 1500 for living bills food cars etc etc, we can still save 750 ish per month. we have got very luck with no rent though and no pt in place.


Thanks for sharing that mate, very interesting :thumbup1:

You're lucky to have a girlfriend into the same thing as you and running a business together, that must be pretty awesome. Btw you wouldn't happen to know anything about working on cruise ships would you? That's something I'd love to do but obviously I'd have to look into it alot more first. From what I can gather so far though, it's pretty good money and you get to see the world whilst you work, however it sounds like it can be hard to get a place on one, as obviously alot of people would be interested. Have you ever looked into this?

Cheers


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah true mate. I think I'll take your advice and do that actually. I've naturally got pretty good abs tbh, could see the full 6 pack when tensed before I even started training, but now I'm cutting I think I'll actually make them work a bit and see how they look then :lol: :thumbup1:
> 
> Thanks buddy, reps when recharged :laugh:


nice one  , yeah make them work then by the time your finished your cut your abs should be ver neer perfect :thumbup1: remember to hit your obliques aswell! alot of folk never train them but they need trained aswell to give you the perfect abs :thumb:

tah mate  , i hate the recharge wait! lmao always needing to "spread it around :laugh:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

have a look leisurejobs.com i think its stiener cruises, maybee you can find a email on there they are always advertising for pt's its good as you dont pay food rent etc. if you can find a contact to them then maybee get in touch and ask what the best way to go about it is. good luck


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> have a look leisurejobs.com i think its stiener cruises, maybee you can find a email on there they are always advertising for pt's its good as you dont pay food rent etc. if you can find a contact to them then maybee get in touch and ask what the best way to go about it is. good luck


Cheers mate, really appreciate your help 

Reps coming your way


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> nice one  , yeah make them work then by the time your finished your cut your abs should be ver neer perfect :thumbup1: remember to hit your obliques aswell! alot of folk never train them but they need trained aswell to give you the perfect abs :thumb:
> 
> tah mate  , i hate the recharge wait! lmao always needing to "spread it around :laugh:


Yeah will definetely try mate. Some of the exercises you stated I've never even tried before so will be interesting :thumbup1:

The only thing I've ever done for obliques is those bicycle crunches, but haven't done them in ages :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah will definetely try mate. Some of the exercises you stated I've never even tried before so will be interesting :thumbup1:
> 
> The only thing I've ever done for obliques is those bicycle crunches, but haven't done them in ages :lol:


i hate bicycle crunches :lol: i think theyre so cack! lol best thing that hits my obliques are DB side bends, oblique v ups and oblique side crunches :thumb:

all about exerpimenting mate  do you have a pull up bar of some sort yeah ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> i hate bicycle crunches :lol: i think theyre so cack! lol best thing that hits my obliques are DB side bends, oblique v ups and oblique side crunches :thumb:
> 
> all about exerpimenting mate  do you have a pull up bar of some sort yeah ?


Yeah I've got one on my power rack


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

hang off it and do leg raises/knee ups.. amazing for lower abs IMO


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Isn't the ab one muscle? And upper/lower ab visibility depends on bf levels?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Isn't the ab one muscle? And upper/lower ab visibility depends on bf levels?


this is true about bf levels meaning visibility of lower abs, but different moves will stimulate the lower/upper abs more/less - at least that's what i think from experience anyway. to get full abs bf needs to be lower than just the top 4 with a little bit of fatty tissue at the bottom.

obliques are separate muscles.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> hang off it and do leg raises/knee ups.. amazing for lower abs IMO


Ok mate, another exercise I've never done :laugh:

Sounds good :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

leonface said:


> this is true about bf levels meaning visibility of lower abs, but different moves will stimulate the lower/upper abs more/less - at least that's what i think from experience anyway. to get full abs bf needs to be lower than just the top 4 with a little bit of fatty tissue at the bottom.
> 
> obliques are separate muscles.


yeah mate your right, the upper and lower abs are one muscle but different things will stimulate both in different ways, crunches stimulate all the abs but most times you will feel them more in the upper abs, well i do anyway, and things where your bringing your legs up like hanging leg raises will stimulate the lower abs more but all work the whole abs, and i second the bit about the BF levels, because when i tense i can see my abs but i have a more bit of fat at my bottom two and its annoying :laugh:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol I was doing crunches today and I sat up after my first set and was bent over slightly, I tensed my abs and they cramped up like fvck :lol:

Quite painful tbh!

Oh and I measued my waist today, back down to 32 inches 

Wonder what it'll be at 10% bodyfat?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Hey dude nice journal.. do you find the HIT is stripping you well?

More so than AM fasted?


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Lol I was doing crunches today and I sat up after my first set and was bent over slightly, I tensed my abs and they cramped up like fvck :lol:
> 
> Quite painful tbh!
> 
> ...


ab cramp is so fking weird! you're like stuck in a doubled up position, sucks! i once got whilst in bed with my gf and i nearly headbutted her by accident ha!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

leonface said:


> ab cramp is so fking weird! you're like stuck in a doubled up position, sucks! *i once got whilst in bed with my gf and i nearly headbutted her by accident* ha!


reps for that :lol: made me acc laugh out loud :lol: !


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Hey dude nice journal.. do you find the HIT is stripping you well?
> 
> More so than AM fasted?


Cheers mate, thanks for popping in 

Well I started out doing HIT but kind of changed a bit now. Were you thinking of HIIT btw? As that's the cardio version so to speak. I do fasted AM cardio 



leonface said:


> ab cramp is so fking weird! you're like stuck in a doubled up position, sucks! i once got whilst in bed with my gf and i nearly headbutted her by accident ha!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Cheers mate, thanks for popping in
> 
> Well I started out doing HIT but kind of changed a bit now. Were you thinking of HIIT btw? As that's the cardio version so to speak. I do fasted AM cardio


Im thinking of trying both, never really stuck at anything other than 30-40 mins after training but willing to try other avenues.. fasted is the next step! Do you find this works well? If so how much do you do? Duration etc

Cheers


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

The Raptor said:


> Im thinking of trying both, never really stuck at anything other than 30-40 mins after training but willing to try other avenues.. fasted is the next step! Do you find this works well? If so how much do you do? Duration etc
> 
> Cheers


for fasted am cardio i think the best to strip fat is to do a brisk walk/slow jog for around 30-45 mins, well thats what ive been told anyway  lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Im thinking of trying both, never really stuck at anything other than 30-40 mins after training but willing to try other avenues.. fasted is the next step! Do you find this works well? If so how much do you do? Duration etc
> 
> Cheers


Well currently I'm cutting so do it 4-5 times a week. 30 minutes each session. Down 6 lbs in the first 2 weeks so obviously something's working :laugh: :thumbup1:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> reps for that :lol: made me acc laugh out loud :lol: !


haha she thought it was funny as well, but totally ruined the moment lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Actually come to think of it, am I the only fvcker here without a girlfriend?? :lol:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Haha nah I aint either. Haven't had one since year 9 in school and that only last a week. Must be about 10 years ago now!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Well currently I'm cutting so do it 4-5 times a week. 30 minutes each session. Down 6 lbs in the first 2 weeks so obviously something's working :laugh: :thumbup1:


Good enough for me! On it from Mon :thumb:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Actually come to think of it, am I the only fvcker here without a girlfriend?? :lol:


Lol count me in the non gf area... not that i do without but not gonna have a relationship until i meet the right girl tbh


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

lol nah i'm single now, that was my ex/now just fcuk buddy off to uni in september so can't be passing up th opportunity to sh4g a load of dancers! :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Always Injured said:


> Haha nah I aint either. Haven't had one since year 9 in school and that only last a week. Must be about 10 years ago now!


Damn, we must be doing something wrong :lol:



The Raptor said:


> Good enough for me! On it from Mon :thumb:


Good man! Best of luck :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Lol count me in the non gf area... not that i do without but not gonna have a relationship until i meet the right girl tbh


x2 mate! :thumb:



leonface said:


> lol nah i'm single now, that was my ex/now just fcuk buddy off to uni in september so can't be passing up th opportunity to sh4g a load of dancers! :lol:


Damn you, I'm green with envy! :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Well I work at home so don't get to meet anyone new. Plus I'm pretty quiet when out unless drunk and then I am too Leary . Hoping getting in better shape will give me more confidence and not be so quiet. Got to get there first though.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

leonface said:


> haha she thought it was funny as well, but totally ruined the moment lol


ohh was it gona be funky funky time  ? lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Always Injured said:


> Well I work at home so don't get to meet anyone new. Plus I'm pretty quiet when out unless drunk and then I am too Leary . Hoping getting in better shape will give me more confidence and not be so quiet. Got to get there first though.


True mate. I'm pretty confident when I drink too, I'm not shy when I'm not tbh but I wouldn't just walk over to a random girl when sober lol. I seem to be pulling the older girls atm, like 21, 23, 27 etc :lol:

But to be fair most think I'm way older than 18.

Yeah it's always nice to feel good about yourself and be confident


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Actually come to think of it, am I the only fvcker here without a girlfriend?? :lol:


gutter mate  now it looks like im the only fvcker here WITH a girlfriend :lol: its ace havin one, guaranteed sex!


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Last girl I went out with was older too at 27 but I am 24 like so not too bad. I haven't really been out to try and pull since I've been losing weight because I've been avoiding the drink. My cousin has house warming party at weekend though and he's similar age to me. Fingers crossed some of his birds m8s are going!


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

When I say went out I mean went out on a few dates not in a relationship.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ahh right yeah I get you mate.

And Ryan, I'm sure Bri and Spike have both got girlfriends too :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Friday 18/6/10 - Back and biceps:

Dumbell rows:

24kg x 10 (warm up)

39kg x 15

44kg x 12

49kg x 10

Chins:

2 x 6

Seated rows:

50kg x 12

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

Barbell curls:

35kg x 12

30kg x 15

30kg x 15

Dumbell hammer curls:

20kg x 12

20kg x 10

Good workout. Really felt it on the dumbell rows, used better form today as well. Yes the seated rows look really light but the machine I've got, it's actually quite heavy. I'm pretty much dumbell rowing the same weight as I'm doing on there :lol:

Biceps really took a beating from all the rowing too, so I only did 2 exercises for them, and that was a struggle. Not bothered about that though as they still got hit well.

Took a quick guns shot in the bathroom after my workout as well, will upload that in about 10 mins


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good rowing! Seated rows feel quite heavy even on quite lightish weights! Lol woo cheeky gun shot


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Here we are 

I could actually see more vascularity in the mirror, was a bit too dark to pick up on cam though.

I must say, my delts look decent in this shot if I do say so myself :laugh:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Tidy your room

Great work :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lmao cheers fella's.

And yeah, I had a shower and just left my clothes in the middle of the floor :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i second you on the delts mate they look awesome  you look like a giant in there with that ****** celing :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol cheers mate! 

Loving the vascularity that's starting to appear


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> gutter mate  now it looks like im the only fvcker here WITH a girlfriend :lol: its ace havin one, guaranteed sex!


Haha yeeeaaah guarenteed sex! I bet me and steve have been with our girlfriends the longest. Over 2 and a half years!

Any of you losers beat that? haha!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> gutter mate  now it looks like im the only fvcker here WITH a girlfriend :lol: its ace havin one, guaranteed sex!


Lol guaranteed sex with a 16 year old girl 

You younguns have it easy lol :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Lookin good in pic mate, delt lookd awesome. keep it up. Lovin the regular pic updates as well!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers Bri. Yeah, now that I'm leaner and looking better I seem to be taking more and more pics. I'm not vain, honest :lol:

Looking foward to making my vid when I hit 10% bodyfat


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I'll be looking forward to it too! Mmmmm... Only thing is I'll be going through kleenex like it's going out of fashion.

:whistling:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good work man  you'l be mega lean in know time :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers Ry, hope so mate. It's all on track atm anyway


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Cheers Ry, hope so mate. It's all on track atm anyway


What bf you at now mate roughly?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> What bf you at now mate roughly?


Around 15% I think mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Around 15% I think mate :thumbup1:


Cool good luck mate :thumbup1:

Im starting 30 mins AM from Mon - Fri myself! :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Cool good luck mate :thumbup1:
> 
> Im starting 30 mins AM from Mon - Fri myself! :thumb:


Cheers mate 

Yeah I find the fasted AM cardio effective, I do the same as that :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh and I forgot to say, I measured my waist the other day and it's down an inch so is now 32 inches 

Might even go lower as the fat keeps coming off


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

fs! i must just have a wide bone structure coz my waist is coming in at 33" :lol: but its wierd that i fit in a 32" pair of jeans comfortably ? lol i think you might get down to 31" mate


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> fs! i must just have a wide bone structure coz my waist is coming in at 33" :lol: but its wierd that i fit in a 32" pair of jeans comfortably ? lol i think you might get down to 31" mate


Where abouts are you actually measuring mate? You're not doing it round your hips are you?

And yeah 31 inches would be awesome! That's smaller than when I started lifting lol.

Oh and done 30 minutes cardio this morning as usual and took an ECA cap beforehand, **** me the energy was fantastic! Could of done another 30 mins :lol: :thumb:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

/\/\ what he said!!

i measured around my hips for years as thats where i let my pants lie, untill the better half showed me where it was meant to be


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah it doesn't make sense really, usually you wear trousers around your hips but yet it goes by waist size lol. Ryan, have another measure mate, just measure it around your belly button, I know it seems a bit high but that's where you're supposed to measure for your waist


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

I measure on top of my belly button, does that still count? lol I've heard people say you gotta measure around the smallest past of your mid section. Which for most people is even higher up than where i measure. As long as you measure in the same place everytime you can track progress.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i just measure where i wear my jeans/shorts/joggies etc :lol: no point doing the proper place if i dont where stuff there  lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:



Ryan16 said:


> i just measure where i wear my jeans/shorts/joggies etc :lol: no point doing the proper place if i dont where stuff there  lol


well at least we know it's not your bone structure lol. don't matter whether you wear clothes there or not measure normally haha.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

you measure hips at their widest point - usually the backside


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> you measure hips at their widest point - usually the backside


exactly! hips and waist are two entirely different things ryan. measure up and let us know. LY xXxXxXx


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok so as some of you know, I'm doing a gym instructor course. Part of the course I have to have work experience in a gym. Went into my local and we got things sorted and basically he said if I just come in and train once a week for a month he'll sign me off, as it's not a very busy gym so there wouldn't be enough to do for a week. So he kindly offered me that option, it'd be like my own induction kind of thing, getting used to different equipment in the gym etc.

So I've decided I'll train delts and tri's down there once a week, and train everything else at home like normal. The reason I chose delts and tri's is because there's actually enough stuff to have a decent workout down there. There's no way I could train back down there because there's fvck all for back. So my next session will be down there on Monday. Quite looking foward to it as it'll be a change


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Monday 21/6/10 - Shoulders and triceps:

Machine shoulder press:

40kg x 10 (warm up)

50kg x 15

60kg x 12

70kg x 10

Dumbell press:

20kg x 10

20kg x 8

20kg x 9

Side lateral raises:

10kg x 15

10kg x 12

12.5kg x 10

Machine dips:

1 x 10 with 40kg (warm up)

1 x 8 (BW)

1 x 6 (BW)

Dumbell skull crushers (dumbell in each hand):

15kg x 10 SS w/close grip push ups x 3

15kg x 10

Was actually a nice little workout. Kept the rest times low so it was pretty intense. Obviously the shoulder press machine is easier than free weights but I really felt my delts working today. It only goes up to 100kg so I could probably max it out if I tried.

The machine dips are rather strange, you put your knees on a pad and it goes up and down with you, the more weight you choose the easier it is.

On a side note, the lighting was really good in the gym and I could pretty much see my right bicep vein throughout the whole workout, was loving it!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice workout man! they got any free weights stuff down there ? good that youve got that sorted  he gona teach you any things to do with being a gym instructor or that ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> nice workout man! they got any free weights stuff down there ? good that youve got that sorted  he gona teach you any things to do with being a gym instructor or that ?


Cheers mate. Nah it's more of a fitness suite really, no good for me really but at least I can have a decent shoulders and tri's session down there.

Nah I think he's just gonna go through inductions etc with me and get me used to a variety of different equipment, not that there's much there tbh lol.

Did you train today?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

gutter lol, is there any free weights atall ?, fvck it tho least your getting experience :thumbup1: what kinda gym would you wana work in when your qualified ?

yeah i did mate just gona write it up in me journal just now, was catching up on all the **** it missed just there :lol: damn thats alot!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> gutter lol, is there any free weights atall ?, fvck it tho least your getting experience :thumbup1: what kinda gym would you wana work in when your qualified ?
> 
> yeah i did mate just gona write it up in me journal just now, was catching up on all the **** it missed just there :lol: damn thats alot!


Well once I'm fully qualified I want to work in a gym for a bit, don't really care how good it is, as long as I'm getting experience etc. Although if I have to move away to work there then hopefully it'd be half decent 'cause I'd be using it as well lol. After that I wanna work on cruise ships, really good money plus you get to see the world at the same time. Lastly I'd like to own my own gym, proper hardcore gym  :lol:

And no, the one I went to today has no free weights at all. The heaviest dumbells they've got is 25kg :ban:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Well once I'm fully qualified I want to work in a gym for a bit, don't really care how good it is, as long as I'm getting experience etc. Although if I have to move away to work there then hopefully it'd be half decent 'cause I'd be using it as well lol. After that I wanna work on cruise ships, really good money plus you get to see the world at the same time. Lastly I'd like to own my own gym, proper hardcore gym  :lol:
> 
> And no, the one I went to today has no free weights at all. The heaviest dumbells they've got is 25kg :ban:


yeah true enough mate! lol that sounds good man  seeing the world plus working in a gym would be ace! good that you know what you want! i wana own my own night club one day :whistling: :lol: wouldnt mind owning a gym tho either  ha we'l own it together  :laugh:!

thats rather an epic fail :ban: lmao fvck going to a gym and having no free weights! nightmare


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> yeah true enough mate! lol that sounds good man  seeing the world plus working in a gym would be ace! good that you know what you want! i wana own my own night club one day :whistling: :lol: wouldnt mind owning a gym tho either  ha we'l own it together  :laugh:!
> 
> thats rather an epic fail :ban: lmao fvck going to a gym and having no free weights! nightmare


Now you know how Salkev feels!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> yeah true enough mate! lol that sounds good man  seeing the world plus working in a gym would be ace! good that you know what you want! i wana own my own night club one day :whistling: :lol: wouldnt mind owning a gym tho either  ha we'l own it together  :laugh:!
> 
> thats rather an epic fail :ban: lmao fvck going to a gym and having no free weights! nightmare


Really? Awesome man, we used to own a night club 

Had it for a few years but the smoking ban really killed it off, it wasn't really a place for youngsters, had some decent music but it was mainly older people who went in there on a Saturday night. But we had a lot of kids playing pool in the games room etc, was pretty cool tbh. Sold it now though and it's been knocked down and turned into a car park lol.

And yeah man, I'd be up for owning a gym together  :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Really? Awesome man, we used to own a night club
> 
> Had it for a few years but the smoking ban really killed it off, it wasn't really a place for youngsters, had some decent music but it was mainly older people who went in there on a Saturday night. But we had a lot of kids playing pool in the games room etc, was pretty cool tbh. Sold it now though and it's been knocked down and turned into a car park lol.
> 
> And yeah man, I'd be up for owning a gym together  :laugh:


Yeah once i get a decent job in a few years ahl start off getting into properties get some cash on the go if it works lmao then try buy over a club or sumit  lol

that sounds class man,

Would be nuts owning a gym together  :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Yeah once i get a decent job in a few years ahl start off getting into properties get some cash on the go if it works lmao then try buy over a club or sumit  lol
> 
> that sounds class man,
> 
> Would be nuts owning a gym together  :lol:


Yeah that's a good idea mate, I was thinking of getting into property developing at one point too, but like you said you'd need a fair bit of money to start off with. Although if you start cheap and work your way up and be careful, you could make ALOT of money :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah i know mate, it can be a great way to get extra cash on top of what you already have  if you go about it the right way tho


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hi mate, my gf was talking to a friend who spent a few years on the cruise ships and just to let you know what her experience was . she didnt like it at all, she says the money is poor and if you have your pt you have to work very hard to get clients as noone wants to spend there hol on a workout routine. when the ships eventually docks you cant leave when you whish, only on your day off sdo even if you fin at 3pm you cant leave unless you have a full day off and are told to return at a certain time.

this however is just her experience, i would say you should have a look for some reveiws and experiences mate,.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> hi mate, my gf was talking to a friend who spent a few years on the cruise ships and just to let you know what her experience was . she didnt like it at all, she says the money is poor and if you have your pt you have to work very hard to get clients as noone wants to spend there hol on a workout routine. when the ships eventually docks you cant leave when you whish, only on your day off sdo even if you fin at 3pm you cant leave unless you have a full day off and are told to return at a certain time.
> 
> this however is just her experience, i would say you should have a look for some reveiws and experiences mate,.


Hmm interesting, cheers for sharing that mate.

I was under the impression that you get paid a fixed rate by the cruise ship company when you're aboard. I thaught that if I was to run the gym as a gym instructor I'd just get paid a certain amount each month regardless of how many customers used the gym. Will look into it more though, don't think I can do it for a few years anyway, think it's 21 and over.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh and my Natabolic stack has ALREADY arrived!! It came earlier today. I ordered it at like 5:30 yesterday and it's here today, great service. I have to wait until my next order to get my free samples though, I was under the impression you placed the order then mailed them about the samples, but by the time I'd done that they'd already shipped it. Ah well, will get them on the next order


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

fvck me thats quick :lol: when you starting it ? or have you already ? lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> fvck me thats quick :lol: when you starting it ? or have you already ? lol


Yeah, was insanely quick :lol:

Nope, haven't started it yet. Unfortunatly it's gonna have to sit in my cupboard for 2 months untill I finish cutting! I don't really see much point in starting them now because one of the effects this stuff seems to have is significantly increase your appetite, so that wouldn't be the best idea whilst cutting :lol:

Exciting times ahead tbh, will cut for another 8 weeks, then got my holiday in France. Will hopefully get a nice tan there, then come back, make my video and start my Natabolic stack


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

aw yeah i forgot that was the plan :lol: good plan  aw yeah your doing a youtube vid of progress aint ya  ?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Oh and my Natabolic stack has ALREADY arrived!! It came earlier today. I ordered it at like 5:30 yesterday and it's here today, great service. I have to wait until my next order to get my free samples though, I was under the impression you placed the order then mailed them about the samples, but by the time I'd done that they'd already shipped it. Ah well, will get them on the next order


yea baby yea! mine came too


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> aw yeah i forgot that was the plan :lol: good plan  aw yeah your doing a youtube vid of progress aint ya  ?


Yeah man, should be good 

Oh and now the summer holiday is upon us, I'm going to be taking training back up to 4 days a week, but different from last time. The split will be....

Monday, Wednesday, Friday, Sunday as apposed to what I used to do - Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, Friday.



Callofthewild said:


> yea baby yea! mine came too


Goooooood man!! When you starting?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah man, should be good
> 
> Goooooood man!! When you starting?


I already have!

Check out my journal :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Thursday 24/6/10 - Chest and biceps:

Bench press:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 warm up)

90kg x 10

85kg x 8

75kg x 9

Machine bench press:

90kg x 9

Dumbell fly's:

20kg x 12

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

Barbell curls:

35kg x 15

35kg x 15

30kg x 15

Tricep bar hammer curls:

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

Dumbell preacher curls:

12.5kg x 15

12.5kg x 15

10kg x 15

Crap chest workout, good bicep workout.

Yes, I know I said I was training legs today but I made a mistake, it was actually chest and biceps not legs, they're on Saturday this week.

Like I said, poor chest workout again. Bit better than last week but not great by all means. My chest strength seems to take a hammering when I cut, it did when I was on my keto diet last year too, just a huge loss of strength and it took me months and months to get it back up as well. It's strange though as most other body parts seem to hover around the same strength, but not chest :cursing: :lol:

Good bicep workout though, tried some hammer curls with a tricep bar which I've been meaning to do for ages, and they felt good.

One thing though, I don't seem to be maintaining the "pump" for as long as I used to anymore, I mean I pretty much trained bi's to failure on most sets, I actually failed on 10 reps with my left arm on the last set of preachers but as the weight was so light I was able to pick it back up again. But about 20 minutes after my workout the pump is completely gone, I'm sure it used to last longer than that!

Could it perhaps have something to do with stims? I read a post on another thread the other day that someone used to take alot of stims and wasn't experiencing much of a pump anymore then he stopped taking them altogether for a month or so and he had insane pumps again, can anyone shed any light on this?

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice workout mate, never mind about the chest strength! something will always go down when your cutting in most cases, not sure about the pump time tho wish i knew more to help you! lol mon wed fri sun is an odd one lol wats the monday and sunday workouts to be ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> nice workout mate, never mind about the chest strength! something will always go down when your cutting in most cases, not sure about the pump time tho wish i knew more to help you! lol mon wed fri sun is an odd one lol wats the monday and sunday workouts to be ?


Cheers mate, yeah I suppose it can't all go smoothly when cutting :lol:

Yeah it's a bit of an odd split, but basically it's training every other day, apart from Sunday/Monday. But I think I'd rather have set days rather than doing a 4 day split over 8 days where the days keep rotating.

Well just had a think now and the split will probably go like this....

Monday - Legs and abs

Wednesday - Chest and biceps

Friday - Shoulders and triceps

Sunday - Back and biceps

Biceps still twice a week for a few more weeks/months.

That could be the split, might re-arrange it. Not 100% sure yet


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Cheers mate, yeah I suppose it can't all go smoothly when cutting :lol:
> 
> Yeah it's a bit of an odd split, but basically it's training every other day, apart from Sunday/Monday. But I think I'd rather have set days rather than doing a 4 day split over 8 days where the days keep rotating.
> 
> ...


i would change it to that mate, so that you'l be able to workout good on both back and leg days as you need to use your legs in your deads plus your back still might hurt from deads when your squating and i know i wouldnt want that  lol thats why on my split my legs are friday and back on tuesday  just a thought tho mate dnt need to listen to me lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> i would change it to that mate, so that you'l be able to workout good on both back and leg days as you need to use your legs in your deads plus your back still might hurt from deads when your squating and i know i wouldnt want that  lol thats why on my split my legs are friday and back on tuesday  just a thought tho mate dnt need to listen to me lol


Cheers mate, yeah I suppose that's a good option.

Only trouble with that is I'll be training biceps twice in 3 days :laugh:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Actually, got a new idea 

Monday - Legs and abs

Wednesday - Chest and delts

Friday - Back and abs

Sunday - Guns 

That way I can hit bi's hard and not have to train them directly twice a week. Also, pairing chest and delts could be a good idea, as things like incline bench press will hit them both at the same time :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice idea mate  liked the GUNS bit :lol: hopefully it works well :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> nice idea mate  liked the GUNS bit :lol: hopefully it works well :thumbup1:


Cheers mate, I hope so too 

Ordered a new piece of kit today, a lat pull down machine! It's got a high cable and a low one so it can also do tricep push downs, low rows, bicep curls, overhead bicep curls etc :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one mate  much is that fvcker skinning ya ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> nice one mate  much is that fvcker skinning ya ?


Just under £240. Good piece of kit though, it doesn't have a weight stack, it's one of the one's where you load olympic plates on so I'll have trouble outgrowing it tbh :lol:

I also sent them a cheeky mail asking for some freebies been as I've ordered like 5 lots of equipment from them now :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

sounds good mate! what weights do your plate go upto combined ? lets have a looksy at the site  ?

too right! lol i would if i was you  get some pics up of your gym stuff :thumb: ! it just in your garage or sumit yeah?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> sounds good mate! what weights do your plate go upto combined ? lets have a looksy at the site  ?
> 
> too right! lol i would if i was you  get some pics up of your gym stuff :thumb: ! it just in your garage or sumit yeah?


Yeah the garage is now my gym :laugh:

Will take some pics when the new piece is in place, but just to give you an idea of what I've got....

Power rack, squat rack, bench, bench press, olympic leverage machine bench press, seated row machine, treadmill, about 260kg of weights and the lat pull down machine when it arrives. I've also got a home gym from when I was like 14 but it's not actually up atm, got no real use for it atm tbh. Here's the link....

http://www.powerhouse-fitness.co.uk/bodymax-cf660-lat-pulldown.php


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah the *garage is now my gym* :laugh:
> 
> Will take some pics when the new piece is in place, but just to give you an idea of what I've got....
> 
> ...


nice work mate; can I come over and use it


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> nice work mate; can I come over and use it


Sure thing man!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah the garage is now my gym :laugh:
> 
> Will take some pics when the new piece is in place, but just to give you an idea of what I've got....
> 
> ...


damn that alot of equipment :lol: must be touchin 2g youve spent ? thats a sweet lat pull down  you could do 1 arm cable cross overs with that if your able to change the handles  lol!

where you stay again mate?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nah think it's all under a grand atm mate 

What do you mean where you stay? Lol.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

\/ he wants to meet you


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Nah think it's all under a grand atm mate
> 
> What do you mean where you stay? Lol.





Callofthewild said:


> \/ he wants to meet you


no no lol! and i meen where you from ? thats a good price for all that mate nice one


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh right lol, West Wales mate 

Just weighed in at 193.25 lbs. Down 10.25 lbs in 4 weeks! Woo


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

kool 

nice one mate congrats! on words and upwards  just updated jounro with leg workout and vids if your interested :innocent:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Oh right lol, West Wales mate
> 
> Just weighed in at 193.25 lbs. Down 10.25 lbs in 4 weeks! Woo


woo hoo just saw your status update - congrats - what you goin down too?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers lads 

Well 13 stone was my original target, but whenever I'm happy with what I look like in the mirror really


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

well if 13st is still the target thats only like 7 or 8lbs  the abs through more now ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> well if 13st is still the target thats only like 7 or 8lbs  the abs through more now ?


Well 11.25 more lbs untill I hit 13 stone :thumb:

Yeah abs are showing more now, might take some more pics later. My trousers are all getting looser, jeans are hanging off me now and I've got a belt on in the last hole :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Well 11.25 more lbs untill I hit 13 stone :thumb:
> 
> Yeah abs are showing more now, might take some more pics later. My trousers are all getting looser, jeans are hanging off me now and I've got a belt on in the last hole :lol: :thumb:


really ? cause i googled 193lbs into stone and it came up *"193 pounds = 13.7857143 stone" ? lol*

nice one  they showing all the time without tensing or just outlines still ?, good going mate :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> really ? cause i googled 193lbs into stone and it came up *"193 pounds = 13.7857143 stone" ? lol*
> 
> nice one  they showing all the time without tensing or just outlines still ?, good going mate :thumb: :lol:


Oh my bad, I'm around 197 lbs then lol. Umm outlines relaxed and pretty much full 6 pack when tensing


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Oh my bad, I'm around 197 lbs then lol. Umm outlines relaxed and pretty much full 6 pack when tensing


you sure mate ? what does your scales read it in ? lol good stuff  on the road to greatness my friend  !


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> you sure mate ? what does your scales read it in ? lol good stuff  on the road to greatness my friend  !


Well I was 13.1125, didn't do it in lbs though but I think that works out at like 197 lbs :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

this isnt right! i just put that in on google n a site came up sayin *193 lbs = 13 stone 11 lbs = 87.5 kgs.* 194 lbs = 13 stone 12 lbs = 88.0 but the google calc sayed 193 was 13st 7 :lol: wtf ?! lol you were right mate i was wrong, my appoligies xx


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> this isnt right! i just put that in on google n a site came up sayin *193 lbs = 13 stone 11 lbs = 87.5 kgs.* 194 lbs = 13 stone 12 lbs = 88.0 but the google calc sayed 193 was 13st 7 :lol: wtf ?! lol you were right mate i was wrong, my appoligies xx


Lol it's ok mate. Yeah Google is retarded, if you put in 13.11 stone it only recognises the first 1, so it comes up as 13.1 stone. Fvcking stupid tbh :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao it didnt even come up with me lol cause i put it in as .. 13 st 11 lbs in lbs lmao fvck google, gay bastard  :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Saturday 26/6/10 - Legs and abs:

Squats:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 (warm up)

100kg x 12

110kg x 7

115kg x 1 (completely ****ed this set up)

Leg extensions:

70kg x 15

80kg x 12

90kg x 6

Barbell lunges:

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Leg curls:

40kg x 12

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

Crunches:

2 x 30

Decent session. 100kg x 12 is a PB. Didn't write it beside it though 'cause I only do that for 1RM's. Well, started squatting and I was wearing trousers with a little hole in the back, first 3 reps completely teared it open, so I had to train with a huge gash in the back of my trousers. Good thing I train on my own at home :lol:

The first set was really hard, almost failure....Might of had 1 or 2 more reps in me but had another 2 sets to do. Now I dunno whether it's 'cause I'm on low carbs or whether my fitness levels are just shocking, 'cause after like 3.5 minutes rest I was still puffing and panting, then only managed 7 reps on the second set (got 10 with 110kg before). It shouldn't really be lack of carbs 'cause I had a big carb up yesterday, my fitness levels must be pretty shocking. Anyway, I completely fvcked the 3rd set up, I usually go pretty much ATG anyway but I went for the second rep and went wayyyyy too low, my legs were practically touching my ankles lol. Couldn't get back up and called it a day on the squats, been as I was adding an extra exercise in today.

Didn't take any beta alanine or AAKG pre workout today and only had half the pumps I usually have. Other exercises were pretty light, need to up the weight. Especially on the lunges, that was pretty easy tbh.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

dont worry about it mate! nail it next time, everyone has off days now and then, my back day on tuesday was a bit of a ****ter with me aswell lol, chin up and march forward  you can do some heavy ass leg extensions :lol: i cant do 35 without jerking it up and down lol.. still only doing 60 crunches boy! i want more ab work in there  lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> dont worry about it mate! nail it next time, everyone has off days now and then, my back day on tuesday was a bit of a ****ter with me aswell lol, chin up and march forward  you can do some heavy ass leg extensions :lol: i cant do 35 without jerking it up and down lol.. still only doing 60 crunches boy! i want more ab work in there  lol


Yeah I find leg extensions quite easy tbh lol. And yeah I know, but trainin abs twice a week now so on my back day I'm gonna do 2 sets of crunches and 2 sets of hanging leg raises. When I done my crunches today I only had about 30 seconds rest between sets, could barely finish the second set!

Anyway, I'm about to post up my new proposed 4 day pyramid split, will start it in a couple of weeks :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Proposed 4 day pyramid split:

*Monday - Legs and abs:*

Squats - 5, 5, 5

Leg extensions - 15, 12, 10

Lunges - 10, 10, 10

Leg curls - 15, 12, 10

Calf raises - 15, 15, 15

Crunches - 2 x 30

*Wednesday - Chest and delts:*

Bench press - 5, 5, 5

Dumbell press - 12, 10, 8

Dips - 3 x failure

Dumbell fly's - 12, 12, 12

Military press - 5, 5, 5

Upright rows - 12, 12, 12

Side lateral raises - 12, 12, 12

*Friday - Back and abs:*

Chins - 3 x failure

Dumbell rows - 12, 10, 8

Lat pull down - 12, 12, 12

Low row - 12, 12, 12

Hanging raises - 2 x 10

Crunches - 2 x 30

*Sunday - Guns:*

Barbell curls - 12, 12, 12

Incline dumbell curls - 12, 12, 12

Cable curl drop set - 12, 12, 12

Close grip bench press - 12, 10, 8

Dips - 3 x failure

Skull crushers - 12, 12, 12

Tricep push down drop set - 12, 12, 12

So as you can see, I've opted for the 3x5 routine for the major lifts. This is so I can build some strength which I very much need on my squats in particular.

Also, I've written down a load of substitutional exercises so I will change it up often. And yes, deads will come back into the routine in a few weeks


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah I find leg extensions quite easy tbh lol. And yeah I know, but trainin abs twice a week now so on my back day I'm gonna do 2 sets of crunches and 2 sets of hanging leg raises. When I done my crunches today I only had about 30 seconds rest between sets, could barely finish the second set!
> 
> Anyway, I'm about to post up my new proposed 4 day pyramid split, will start it in a couple of weeks :thumb:


Aw i see lol tho if you do more exercises, less reps and alot slower it feels like your doing like 100 lol try doing crunches with a 10kg plate behind your head and really squeeze at the top along with the slow negative! Insane lol

Split looks good mate  never seen 3x5 before for strength so would be interesting to see how it benifits you


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

nice new routine; are you planning on spending 2hrs in the gym each day then... think you need to knock 1 thing of each day


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

He wont be in 2hrs that wont take to long, when i did my 3 day split i was doing 6 exercises plus 3/4 for abs and i was out in just over an hour lol


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> He wont be in 2hrs that wont take to long, when i did my 3 day split i was doing 6 exercises plus 3/4 for abs and i was out in just over an hour lol


I know but with waiting for equipment...

Never mind; I just remembered he has a gym at home :whistling:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Good job on the workout mate, what happened for going for 3 sets of ten of 100kg? Well done all the same. And why not put *PB* next to something that isn't a 1RM? It's no less of an acheivement imo. Just my take on it though,

Also i was thinking, you're pretty god damn strong, 185kg dead, 120kg bench, and 135kg squat. That's a 440kg total. And you're only 18. And for your strength your pretty light imo as well. I think if you wanted to, you could put up some good numbers in a powerlifting comp. If you do one in 2 years you can go under 21's. And alot of progress can be made in 2 years. But when you get alot older compared to others your numbers may not be quite as impressive in comparison when compared to your competition. If that makes sense? What I'm saying is it's quite probable you could place really well in under 21's. But if you go for it beyond there you may not do as well. MAY, not do as well lol.

I know this probably won't interest you as you're too interested in hypertrophy etc. But is just an idea, you may regret it if you don't go for it!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Good job on the workout mate, what happened for going for 3 sets of ten of 100kg? Well done all the same. And why not put *PB* next to something that isn't a 1RM? It's no less of an acheivement imo. Just my take on it though,
> 
> Also i was thinking, you're pretty god damn strong, 185kg dead, 120kg bench, and 135kg squat. That's a 440kg total. And you're only 18. And for your strength your pretty light imo as well. I think if you wanted to, you could put up some good numbers in a powerlifting comp. If you do one in 2 years you can go under 21's. And alot of progress can be made in 2 years. But when you get alot older compared to others your numbers may not be quite as impressive in comparison when compared to your competition. If that makes sense? What I'm saying is it's quite probable you could place really well in under 21's. But if you go for it beyond there you may not do as well. MAY, not do as well lol.
> 
> I know this probably won't interest you as you're too interested in hypertrophy etc. But is just an idea, you may regret it if you don't go for it!


x2 actually, youd do really well in a powerlifting comp i think, just progress over the next 2 years as bri said and you could easily be lifting 550Kg total +  just remember tho, where strength comes gain comes aswell so dont worry about not gaining muscle, look at some of the powerlifters out there, there fvcking huge! lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah would be awesome, great experience, it's what I'm training for atm. But obv you'd place ten times better. I would insist you try it out mate. I'm not planning on a win i just want the experience and something to aim for.

True what Ryan said about gaining mass too. I've heard people say that powerlifting would add ten times more mass than bb anyway! Dunno how much truth is in that though tbh, actually I'm gonna make a thread!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bri said:


> Yeah would be awesome, great experience, it's what I'm training for atm. But obv you'd place ten times better. I would insist you try it out mate. I'm not planning on a win i just want the experience and something to aim for.
> 
> True what Ryan said about gaining mass too. I've heard people say that powerlifting would add ten times more mass than bb anyway! Dunno how much truth is in that though tbh, actually I'm gonna make a thread!


true words bri! thats why i wana compete, for the experience and a goal to aim for and motivate me :beer:

i dont think it would tbh but you never no! but i meen look at powerlifters backs! where you posting it in gen ?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah man competing would be awesome!

It's in the strength and power section big guy.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol yeah I train at home remember Chris!? :lol:

And thanks for the kind words fella's. It's not something that's really crossed my mind tbh as I still feel pretty weak lol. I mean there's 16 year old kids that weigh like 160 lbs that can deadlift more than me, insane lol.

But yeah, if you've seen my new split I've added in 3x5 for the compounds, so that should see some good strength gains.

My squats need to improve in particular, still gunning for 150kg by xmas. Once I can squat 130kg for 3 sets of 5 then I'll probably have it. The plan is not to stall this time though, when I started 5x5 last year I started way too heavy, and although I still improved well, I reckon I could of done better if I knocked the weight right back from the start. But when I start the routine I'll knock the weight back to 105kg for 3 sets to start with on the squats, then add 2.5kg each week


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah the garage is now my gym :laugh:
> 
> *Will take some pics when the new piece is in place, but just to give you an idea of what I've got....*
> 
> ...


I want a preview :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> I want a preview :thumb:


Well I can take one tomorrow if you want. My new piece is coming on Wednesday btw


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

just remember jake not to jump up unless you get all 3 sets of 5 out  may sound pointless but it will get you through it!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Well best of luck jake, btw guys i posted a thread 40 mins ago. Still no one has commented on it lol. Get posting guys. it's called powerlifting and ading mass.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> just remember jake not to jump up unless you get all 3 sets of 5 out  may sound pointless but it will get you through it!


Yeah true, will stick to it. I've kind of been routine hopping a bit lately, haven't been able to settle into one properly :lol:

Btw, you're doing 5x5.... Howcome you do 4 sets of 5 with a certain weight then do 1 set of 5 with a higher weight?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah true, will stick to it. I've kind of been routine hopping a bit lately, haven't been able to settle into one properly :lol:
> 
> Btw, you're doing 5x5.... Howcome you do 4 sets of 5 with a certain weight then do 1 set of 5 with a higher weight?


lmao settle petal :thumb:

and sometimes i do this just to see how the next weight uppage feels, not always like this tho usually just 5x5 then up weight the next week  but in all sense its still 5 sets of 5! lol


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah true, will stick to it. I've kind of been routine hopping a bit lately, haven't been able to settle into one properly :lol:
> 
> Btw, you're doing 5x5.... Howcome you do 4 sets of 5 with a certain weight then do 1 set of 5 with a higher weight?


everyone talkin about 5x5 :rockon:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Fair enough lol.

I do think 3x5 will probably be more beneficial for me on the squats, hopefully I'll gain some good strength plus my CNS won't be taking such a bashing, high rep squats are an absolute killer!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Monday 28/6/10 - Back and abs:

Chins:

1 x 12

1 x 9

1 x 7

Dumbell rows:

41.5kg x 12

49kg x 10

51.5kg x 6

Barbell rows:

75kg x 10

80kg x 10

Seated rows:

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

50kg x 12

Hanging leg raises:

2 x 10

Crunches:

2 x 20

Was a decent session when looking at it written down.

Really struggeling with motivation atm though, always look foward to a workout but when I actually get in the gym I feel half ****d lately. I really don't like those barbell rows, so fvcking awkward and 80kg just felt so heavy today for some reason. I can't keep blaming low carbs though, I mean 170g a day isn't exactly low, some people gain off less than that.

But yeah, like I said I could do with a kick up the **** atm tbh, and I just feel so small and puny lol. Either that or I've got bigorexia :lol:

I'm actually gonna stop taking my ECA stack for a while 'cause Im finding it even harder to get to sleep, I'm not exactly doing much through the day as it is so to keep pumping myself full of stims isn't the best idea. I just hope the fat keeps coming off 'cause if I have to lower carbs any more I dunno what I'll do :lol:

On a positive note, I did chins with palms facing towards me today and my god, it's much easier.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Maybe try T bar rows. I find the mind-muscle connection with barbell rows to be off and the movement uncomfortable.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Maybe try T bar rows. I find the mind-muscle connection with barbell rows to be off and the movement uncomfortable.


Cheers mate.

Well it won't be a problem come Wednesday anyway as my lat pull down will get here. So can do lat pull downs and low rows then


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good workout jake  , you excited about the lat pulldown machine coming :thumb: ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> good workout jake  , you excited about the lat pulldown machine coming :thumb: ?


Cheers mate. Yeah man, can't wait


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

woo  , when you back down that gym your getting experience at ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> woo  , when you back down that gym your getting experience at ?


Wednesday mate. So unfortunatly the day my machine comes I've gotta train down the other gym so I can't really try it out properly lol!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

gutter! lol why dont you just do some light work on it for the fun when you get back  ? lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah probably will mate


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wednesday 30/6/10 - Shoulders and triceps:

Machine shoulder press:

45kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5

80kg x 5

80kg x 7

Dumbell press:

20kg x 12

22.5kg x 12

25kg x 12

Side lateral raises:

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

Dips:

1 x 10

1 x 8

1 x 7

Tricep kickbacks:

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 10

Great little session! Strength was well up tbh. Take dumbell press for example, on my last set last week I got 20kg for 8 reps, and today I got 25kg for 12 reps. Plus I think I actually had less rest today too. Maybe it's because I went for lower reps on the shoulder press machine first, but the last set was still hard.

Dips are also on the up, don't think I've got 10 before. This could be down to a few things though, usually I do CGBP first so that's why I usually get less, plus I'm losing weight so obviously it's going to get easier.

Once again I saw some great vascularity in there, bicep vein was out even more and my arms just looked better all round.

Also, my Anadraulic State GT has already arrived so I'm looking foward to trying that out on Friday when I train chest and biceps!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good stuff mate! Good DB pressing mate :thumb:

Ohh your ASGT is here! Hopefully it lives up to its expectations  !


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Good stuff mate! Good DB pressing mate :thumb:
> 
> Ohh your ASGT is here! Hopefully it lives up to its expectations  !


Cheers mate. The dumbells only go up to 25kg in that gym, but Ive left my papers with the owner to sign off for me so next week will probably be the last time I train down there anyway.

Yeah and me mate, been reading loads of logs on it and the ratings are unreal!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

awk well least you got your papers signed and that  ..

so its friday your starting it yeah :thumb: ?, hows the lat pulldown machine  ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah man, Friday 

Just finished putting it together and tidying the gym up. Took about 6 pics too which I'll upload shortly 

It's really good man, although the weights feel alot heavier on there! Probably because it's new and it's all stiff etc. I put 20kg on the bicep curl and it felt like doing 40kg with free weights! :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok does anyone know how to scale down pics? What I mean is, the pics are all about 4.70MB and it's taking absolutely ages to upload them. I've got 6 to put up and I've been trying to upload just one for the last 20 minutes and nothing has happened! Anyone know how to make them smaller if that's possible??


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one mate  , and lmao probs yeah cause its stiff! and you got photoshop mate ? only way i can think


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah man, Friday
> 
> Just finished putting it together and tidying the gym up.* Took about 6 pics too which I'll upload shortly *
> 
> It's really good man, although the weights feel alot heavier on there! Probably because it's new and it's all stiff etc. I put 20kg on the bicep curl and it felt like doing 40kg with free weights! :lol:


yea


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> nice one mate  , and lmao probs yeah cause its stiff! and you got photoshop mate ? only way i can think


Nah I don't mate! Anyone know any other ways?? :laugh:

And omg man, how the fvck have you got like 10,000 more rep points than me? I used to have more than you!! :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

cant think mate ! lol you got any editing things on your comp ?..

and just been talking to like everyone lol.. getting repped by folk with lotsa repped plus repped alot cause im the man  :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok the pics wouldn't upload on here but I managed to get them onto Facebook so have a look on my profile when you're next on


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Ok the pics wouldn't upload on here but I managed to get them onto Facebook so have a look on my profile when you're next on


Done and done  nice work


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> Done and done  nice work


Cheers mate, glad you like it


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

sweet gym mate  awesome sound system ya got there <3 me likey


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> sweet gym mate  awesome sound system ya got there <3 me likey


Cheers fella. That's what we brought with us from the club we used to own


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

how much amps does it pump out :thumbup1: ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> how much amps does it pump out :thumbup1: ?


I honestly don't have the foggiest mate lol. I don't think it even has a make on it so I can't really look it up. I'll say one thing though....It's fvcking loud!! :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

looks it! i want it


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Friday 2/6/10 - Chest and biceps:

Bench press:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 (warm up)

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 6

Dumbell press:

34kg x 8

34kg x 6

34kg x 5

Chest dips:

1 x 7

1 x 5

1 x 4

Dumbell fly's:

20kg x 10

20kg x 8

20kg x 6

Barbell curls:

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

EZ bar concentration curls:

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 8

Cable curl drop set:

20kg x 10

15kg x 10

10kg x 15

Good session to be fair!! The weights don't look fantastic and the dumbell press was pretty weak but apart from that I'm happy with today.

As you know, it was my first serving of ASGT today. Took it an hour before training, done alot of yawning then went in the gym. At first I felt nothing, nothing what so ever. I thaught oh here goes, it aint gonna do anything. Done bench press, done dumbell press....Still nothing. On my second set of dumbell fly's I had a sudden surge of energy and motivation, shame it came so late but still felt good lol. Done an extra exercise today, finished chest and felt like I still could of done more. Usually I'm fvcked after 3 exercises and I barely manage to do the last set of fly's, no problem today. Just had that feeling as soon as I finished a set I wanted to do the next one straight away.

Anyway, done 3x5 on flat bench as proposed, but thaught I'd squeeze out an extra rep on the last set for the hell of it lol. Now, I was on the Animal forum the other day and someone mentioned EZ bar concentration curls so I thaught I'd give them a try. Fvck me, best bicep exercise I've ever done! I put a fairly light weight on (20kg) and done them real slow and squeezed the bicep at the top, best pump ever! Definetely gonna do them more often.

Finished off with a drop set, seriously on that new machine of mine, 20kg feels like about 40kg lol. Been oiling the cables etc and it's getting better, but that drop set felt well good, just felt like keeping going. Felt that animal drive 

So yeah, good workout overall! 

Oh and I'm gonna up the dose of the ASGT to 1.5 scoops next workout, as I don't tend to respond to stims that well. Don't think 1 scoop will do alot after a while.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

that was a big post! lol good one mate glad the sesh went well  shame the ASGT didnt come through till later! lol how much did the tub skin ya btw ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> that was a big post! lol good one mate glad the sesh went well  shame the ASGT didnt come through till later! lol how much did the tub skin ya btw ?


Lol cheers mate.

Yeah I know, not sure why that happened. It says to take it 60 mins pre workout but it just seems a bit far away from the workout to me??

It was only £25 mate. Will last over 11 weeks at one scoop a day. Although I'll probably have to up it.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i think the same mate, if anything i would tak it 30 mins prior!

11 weeks ay, 11 weeks today i go to turkey  lol

hmm not bad, i might get some and see how it goes! need a good pre workout supp


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> i think the same mate, if anything i would tak it 30 mins prior!
> 
> 11 weeks ay, 11 weeks today i go to turkey  lol
> 
> hmm not bad, i might get some and see how it goes! need a good pre workout supp


You've got Crack on the way mate! Lol.

Just a quick pic


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

photo whore


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> photo whore


 :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

shame on u for those curtains


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> shame on u for those curtains


Lol my room is covered in Liverpool stuff :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> You've got Crack on the way mate! Lol.
> 
> Just a quick pic


nah i told them to keep it haha it was only 1 sachet :lol:

looking good! your lat spread compared to waist looks insane!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> nah i told them to keep it haha it was only 1 sachet :lol:
> 
> looking good! your lat spread compared to waist looks insane!


Oh really?? I thaught you were getting a whole tub :lol:

Cheers mate, yeah I thaught my waist looked pretty small in that pic too


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Oh really?? I thaught you were getting a whole tub :lol:
> 
> Cheers mate, yeah I thaught my waist looked pretty small in that pic too


so did i the cheap skates :lol: the email said in it something like "manufacturers do not give out whole tubs as samples" or something like that, i was like hmm LG Sciences do :whistling: lmao!

yeah it does mate  what it measure at now ? any change ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> so did i the cheap skates :lol: the email said in it something like "manufacturers do not give out whole tubs as samples" or something like that, i was like hmm LG Sciences do :whistling: lmao!
> 
> yeah it does mate  what it measure at now ? any change ?


Aww that's abit **** then lol.

Try ASGT or Jack3d, they seem to be the top 2 atm.

Haven't actually measued tbh. I was ****ed off this morning 'cause I weighed in and was only 0.5 lbs down this week! MAYBE I've built a bit of muscle but that's quite doubtful on a cut. Gonna lower carbs down a bit more on training days and get back on my ECA tablets, but take them both early so it doesn't effect my sleeping. Want to be down about 3 lbs next week :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Aww that's abit **** then lol.
> 
> Try ASGT or Jack3d, they seem to be the top 2 atm.
> 
> Haven't actually measued tbh. I was ****ed off this morning 'cause I weighed in and was only 0.5 lbs down this week! MAYBE I've built a bit of muscle but that's quite doubtful on a cut. Gonna lower carbs down a bit more on training days and get back on my ECA tablets, but take them both early so it doesn't effect my sleeping. Want to be down about 3 lbs next week :thumb:


yeah i think im just gona buy ASGT if i have some spare cash soon,

you never know mate! lol whats your carb intake each day ? and when do you have them ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> yeah i think im just gona buy ASGT if i have some spare cash soon,
> 
> you never know mate! lol whats your carb intake each day ? and when do you have them ?


Yeah cool. Umm currently on 170g a day. Done well to lose 10.75 lbs on that amount I think, although it was lower than than for a few weeks actually. Gonna drop it down to about 140g on training days and 155g on non-training days.

Well on training days I have my last lot of carbs at 6:30PM and on non-training days I have my last lot at about 9:00PM :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

so im guessing your just doing some carbs at breakfast, then after training and dinner ? its quite wierd tbh cause im doing a bulk and my carbs are sitting at 200g and im gaining weight :confused1: lol must be cause ive never done high carbs or eat so much so my body can gain on lowish carbs lol but tbh lately ive been having more carbs like 100g of pasta instead of 50 etc, so gona strip back to normal to hopefully lean up and build at the same time for the hols in september!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> so im guessing your just doing some carbs at breakfast, then after training and dinner ? its quite wierd tbh cause im doing a bulk and my carbs are sitting at 200g and im gaining weight :confused1: lol must be cause ive never done high carbs or eat so much so my body can gain on lowish carbs lol but tbh lately ive been having more carbs like 100g of pasta instead of 50 etc, so gona strip back to normal to hopefully lean up and build at the same time for the hols in september!


Yeah pretty much so mate. Hmm true, but atm you're about 1.5 stone lighter than me :thumbup1:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

what you weighin in @??


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> what you weighin in @??


13.1125 atm. Hoping to hit at least 13.9 stone by next Saturday :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah pretty much so mate. Hmm true, but atm you're about 1.5 stone lighter than me :thumbup1:


Aw yeah true so suppose my body wont need as much to fuel it lol

You should be able to get down to 13st 9 no probs mate just persist! You doing any cardio to help with the cut? I cant remember if you are or not lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Aw yeah true so suppose my body wont need as much to fuel it lol
> 
> You should be able to get down to 13st 9 no probs mate just persist! You doing any cardio to help with the cut? I cant remember if you are or not lol


Yeah mate, like I said I'm cutting out a little bit more carbs this week plus getting back on my ECA tablets. Took 2 before cardio this morning and was buzzing lol. Doing cardio 4 days a week before breakfast, 30 minutes :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one! Lol thats good mate, i shouldd really start doing more cardio! Lol gotta get fit for this half marathon plus lean up for the holiday in september! Lol think il just stay as i am just now and do cardio then 3/4 weeks before i go cut carbs right down to lean up a bit lol il have some ASGT by then so workouts wont be half assed :thumb: .. I hope :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol sounds good man! So you deffo getting ASGT then?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah mate, just not right now, once ive payed my tat and got a new dongle for the comp for wireless cause mine broke and then once ive kept cash by for the gym il see where im at  hopefully will have an interview soon for a shop called core and get the job! Lol would help me out big time puting 70-90 quid each week in my pocket depending what wage i get


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Yeah mate, just not right now, once ive payed my tat and got a new dongle for the comp for wireless cause mine broke and then once ive kept cash by for the gym il see where im at  hopefully will have an interview soon for a shop called core and get the job! Lol would help me out big time puting 70-90 quid each week in my pocket depending what wage i get


Ah cool man. I need a job too, it's getting rediculous now lol. I've got a dongle too, on Orange. Slow as fvck sometimes :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Mines is just a normal one for connectin to the box lol my mams with talk talk, its not bad it has its good moments and bad, there was a fault on our line but its ficed now and has been running smoothly since


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Monday 5/7/10 - Legs and abs:

Squats:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 (warm up)

105kg x 5

105kg x 5

105kg x 5

Leg extensions:

70kg 15

80kg x 12

90kg x 7

Barbell lunges:

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

Leg curls:

45kg x 12

45kg x 10

40kg x 9

Standing calf raises:

80kg x 15

80kg x 15

80kg x 15

Hanging leg raises:

1 x 10

Crunches:

2 x 30

Decent session to be fair. As you know I'm going to be doing 3x5 on squats. I dropped the weight back so I can take a run and jump rather than just stalling straight away. Weight/reps up in everything else so that's pretty good.

However, I'm not very impressed with ASGT so far at all. Took 2 scoops today and felt....Well, nothing. I took 1 scoop on Friday and I THAUGHT it kicked in about half way through but that could of just been placebo tbh. I thaught taking 2 scoops would of had me buzzing. I must be SO stim tolerant. Might try 3 scoops next time but I don't particularly want to, the tub wouldn't last very long at 3 scoops every workout. Is this stuff supposed to get better the longer you take it or....?

But anyway, pretty pleased with that workout. Will up the squats by 2.5kg each week.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

nice squattin


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one with the squats, gutter with the ASGT! Just keep it at 2 scoops for a full week and see what happens after it then try 3?


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

Nice workout buddy, I shuddered at the thought of walking lunges haha


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers Chris. Yeah will do Ryan


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

rdfp22 said:


> Nice workout buddy, I shuddered at the thought of walking lunges haha


Cheers mate, yeah I hate lunges :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

I'm still walking like I've been shafted after my leg workout on Saturday :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

rdfp22 said:


> I'm still walking like I've been shafted after my leg workout on Saturday :lol:


Same here tbh :lol: super slow 75kg standing bb calf raises are a bastard :laugh:!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

Yeah mine's from standing and seated raises, and rest-pause leg press!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I tend to go pretty deep whilst squatting, past parallel anyway. My ar$e always aches the next few days :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2010)

Haha the a$$ ache is killer... I deadlifted as well today and it was still sore!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> I tend to go pretty deep whilst squatting, past parallel anyway. My ar$e always aches the next few days :lol:


X2 but it feels sooo good :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol love it. Got back and biceps next on Wednesday. My mate's coming over to train too so some extra motivation


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> I tend to go pretty deep whilst squatting, past parallel anyway. My ar$e always aches the next few days :lol:


sure thats not you just getting your @ss shafted :whistling:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> sure thats not you just getting your @ss shafted :whistling:


Cheeky ****er :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

pmsl Ryan you cheeky devil!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao! i aint a cheeky devil! only when the gfs round :innocent:  haha! woo training tomoro finally for me! couldnt get to today  haha cant wait chest and bis


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

More photo whoring 

Excuse the gay face poses :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

You are hench! An' cut that hair :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> You are hench! An' cut that hair :lol:


Cheers mate. It aint that long! Funnily enough some girl said that to me today too :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

beast! last one shows best progress i think for mass wise  , although it looks like you jst dropped a log and youve just sighed in relief


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> beast! last one shows best progress i think for mass wise  , although it looks like you jst dropped a log and youve just sighed in relief


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You actually had me in stitches there lol. Cheers man :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

no problem man its why im here :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> no problem man its why im here :thumb:


 :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

spike1 said:


> looking awsome in them pics mate you looking pretty much like a tank, id bang it.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers mate! :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wednesday 7/7/10 - Back and biceps:

Chins:

1 x 16

1 x 13

1 x 10

Lat pull down:

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

Low rows:

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

Seated rows:

50kg x 10

55kg x 10

60kg x 10

EZ bar concentration curls:

25kg x 10

25kg x 8

20kg x 10

Dumbell hammer curls:

24kg x 10

24kg x 10

Cable curls:

20kg x 12

Great session! Can't believe I got 16 reps on my first set of chins!! Time to buy a weight belt babyyyyyy! 

I definetely prefer using underhand grip on those as apposed to overhand, I used to struggle to get 3 sets of 6 reps with overhand. PB's smashed on that exercise today!

First time doing lat pull downs on my new machine and it's way harder than the one's in most gyms, I've done like 10 reps with 80kg in a gym before, it's a struggle to get 10 reps with 50kg on this one lol. Low rows felt good, never done them before so can't comment on how hard they were in comparison. Felt them in my arms a fair bit though.

Good strength gains on the seated rows too. Quite surprising that my strength was up as I had pretty low carbs yesterday plus I was doing physical work for 8.5 hours, so must of burnt a lot of calories too.

Felt more focused today, but not going to attribute that to the ASGT just yet, although I had a much better session today than last time, maybe it gets better with time?

Anyway, very pleased with that. Felt good


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one mate well done  , is the new machine still kindov stiff ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> nice one mate well done  , is the new machine still kindov stiff ?


Cheers mate. Nah it's not very stiff now tbh, I've oiled all the cables etc. It's just harder than the pin select machines, but then again so is my seated row machine. I can dumbell row what I usually do on there :lol:

All good though, just means I won't out grow it so quick


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

true enough  , whens the next sesh ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> true enough  , whens the next sesh ?


Friday mate. Got delts and tri's. Last workout down the gym in town hopefully, then I can change to my 4 day split :laugh:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Cheers mate. *Nah it's not very stiff now tbh, I've oiled all the cables etc.* It's just harder than the pin select machines, but then again so is my seated row machine. I can dumbell row what I usually do on there :lol:
> 
> All good though, just means I won't out grow it so quick


You need some WD40!!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah true, although vegetable oil has been ok so far :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good stuff  bet you cant wait to GUN BLAST :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Damn right baby!!  :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Friday 9/7/10 - Shoulders and triceps:

Machine shoulder press:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

85kg x 5

90kg x 5

95kg x 6

Dumbell press:

25kg x 12

25kg x 8

25kg x 10

Dumbell fly's:

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 8

Dips:

1 x 15

1 x 9

1 x 7

Tricep kickbacks:

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

Good session! Was my last session in the gym in town. Last week I did 3 sets of 5 with 80kg, this week is well up as you can see. Dumbell press on the up too.

PB on the dips, got a PB on Wednesday on chins too.

But apart from that, I've got some even better news....

I passed my driving test today, woooooooo!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

OoOoOo you were at the gym; how come you choose to do machine shoulder press instead of free weight. I love OH press 

Nice work on dips bro; already given you some lovin for your test so no more :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> OoOoOo you were at the gym; how come you choose to do machine shoulder press instead of free weight. I love OH press
> 
> Nice work on dips bro; already given you some lovin for your test so no more :lol: :lol:


Well if you go back a few pages you'll see why I've been having a session down the gym in town once a week. It's **** there, it doesn't have any free weights so the machine is the only option really lol.

Aww cheers mate :tongue:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Well if you go back a few pages you'll see why I've been having a session down the gym in town once a week. It's **** there, it doesn't have any free weights so the machine is the only option really lol.
> 
> Aww cheers mate :tongue:


Aww man I missed that bit so gym 1x week then how many times at home 3x???

Thats bad news about state of the gym - Ill let you off then with the machines :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> Aww man I missed that bit so gym 1x week then how many times at home 3x???
> 
> Thats bad news about state of the gym - Ill let you off then with the machines :lol: :lol: :lol:


Basically I'm doing a gym instructor course so the owner said he'd sign my papers off for me (gotta have work experience in a gym) if I had a few sessions down there, sort of giving myself my own induction to different machines etc. But he's gonna have them signed for me by Tuesday so I can get on with training just at home now and change to my proposed 4 day split


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Weighed in today at 13.825 stone! 

So down 3 lbs, my exact target for this week


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Great job on the weight rudeoy!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol cheers mate.

Cheeky gun shot for ya :tongue:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

BLUD I IZ GOLD!

Oh yeah nice gun too. lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Congrats man!  :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

yea man nice progress you been working hard this week  hate the curtain glimpse tho


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks man, Liverpool all the way


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Great workouts, good job on the weight loss and nice gunnage


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers man!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Woo mate! This time next week you shall be gun blasting :cool2: :laugh:!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Sunday 11/7/10 - GUNS:

Barbell curls:

15kg x 10 (warm up)

35kg x 12

37.5kg x 12

40kg x 12

42.5kg x 8

Alternating dumbell curls:

17.5kg x 10

17.5kg x 8

17.5kg x 8

EZ bar concentration curls:

20kg x 12

20kg x 10

25kg x 12

Cable curls (drop set):

20kg x 12

15kg x 10

10kg x 12

CGBP:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 8

85kg x 6

90kg x 4

Skull crushers:

50kg x 7

45kg x 9

40kg x 11

Tricep push downs (drop set):

20kg x 12

15kg x 12

10kg x 12

Good session! I must note, my energy was fantastic all the way through. The ASGT could well be kicking in now, only had about 1 minute rest between all exercises today, apart from CGBP.

I'm still convinced I'm not getting as good a pump as I used to get, struggled to get much of one in the biceps until the drop set at the end.

Had one hell of a pump after the tricep drop set, but it didn't last long at all, actually feels like I haven't even trained them atm, they feel fine now :confused1:

Like I said, ASGT doesn't seem to give me anything in the way of pumps or extra motivation, but today I just couldn't seem to do enough. Felt like I could of just done set after set after set!

Oh and btw, I was meant to do dips as well today but I trained my triceps on Friday so they probably aren't fully recovered so thaught I'd leave them out today.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good GUNS BLASTING! some strong weights in there you pr**k! lol well done buddy  enjoy it then ?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

WOW thats a lot of arm work . . . That A$SGT stuff migu be helping you recovery . . .


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers lads. Yeah maybe it is, gave me great energy throughout!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao jake! first you hated the stuff now you love it! lol smiles all round  :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Tuesday 13/7/10 - Legs and abs:

Squats:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 (warm up)

107.5kg x 5

107.5kg x 5

107.5kg x 5

Leg extensions:

80kg x 12

80kg x 10

80kg x 8

Leg curls:

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

Standing calf raises:

80kg x 15

80kg x 15

Crunches:

1 x 30

1 x 20

Rubbish session apart from the squats, felt very half ar$ed today for some reason. Dunno why, just had no motivation what so ever and wanted to get out ASAP.

Completed the 3 sets of squats though, so one positive thing I suppose.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

I <3 your squatting :cool2:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol why? It's sh1t compared to yours :lol:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

How come your calf raises are less weight than your squats? It's a much easier movement.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Look at your improvement tho. Dont be so hard on yourself.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah true, I've done 3 sets with 120kg before but working my way back up now 

Suppose I should up the weight on the calf raises, just felt like sh1t today for some reason.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

... Wasnt high box squats was it . . . :lol:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

You squat for me since I decided to go all the way down 2 weeks ago. Got 95 for 8 1st week and then 100 for 8 last set last week. Going to see how I get on with 105kg on Thursday. I feel much better now doing them properly and feel it more. I used to think I could do 150kg too haha. Altho I was 3 stone heavier at the time so could prob have done more than I can now but not that much more.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

dont threat mate you'l get more motivation next time  still a good sesh!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Noo I don't mean I didn't go down low enough before, I've always gone lower than parallel. I just meant I've started doing 3x5 so took the weight down a bit to work my way back up


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Btw, might not be on until either Saturday or Sunday as I'm going to a mates for a few days. Next session will be guns on Sunday.

Hope you all have a good few days training


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Enjoy mate we all need a break sometime. I'm about to have mine yay


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Have a good break away jake


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Enjoy it matey.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Sunday 18/7/10 - Guns:

CGBP:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 10

85kg x 8

90kg x 5

Dips:

1 x 12

1 x 8

1 x 6

Skull crushers:

45kg x 10

47.5kg x 5

45kg x 7

Tricep push downs:

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

20kg x 10 (drop set)

15kg x 10 (drop set)

10kg x 15 (drop set)

Close grip EZ bar curls:

30kg x 10

35kg x 10

37.5kg x 10

Dumbell preacher curls:

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

OH cable curls:

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 12

Great session, great pump. Felt fvcked after that, stepped outside and puked up lol. Whoever says training arms doesn't hit the CNS is wrong IMO!

But yeah, good session and I was pleased with it all. Incase you're wondering what OH cable curls are, it's the cable you do low rows with and you lie down on the floor and basically curl it over your head then back down to your chest


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice sesh mate! Although the OH cable curls i was not expecting them! I though it was gonna be the ones i did which are where you stand in a cable x over machine and stand in a front double bi position and curl from the top cables lol try find a vid coz i cant really picture it mate lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Here you go mate, watch this beast do them


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh i see  look good


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

A ha ha ha ha you big girl pukin  unluckly. . . But decent workout dude :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yep it's decent Ry, thaught I'd give it a go like 

Cheers Chris, felt pretty good to be fair


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> On your last arms workout you got 95kg for 5 on cgbp but on your last bench workouts you got 90 for 6 on bench, what's going on there lol?


No I got 90kg for 5 on CGBP today mate lol. I've had 90kg for 10 on normal bench before though


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> Ooops sorry pal! Still my close grip is like 20-25kg less than my bench!


Lol it's ok. The most I've got on CGBP is 90kg for 7 I think, and on normal bench I've done 100kg for 6. Mine is generally only about 10kg behind.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> How close is your grip? Mine is about 8 inches I'd say, maybe 10.
> 
> Can't wait til i'm repping 100! Could only get 3 on it


Umm my hands are on the smooth bit between the 2 inner grip bits on the bar if that makes sense. Probably about 6-8 inches.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

are you still cutting mate? hows it going? im cutting the bulk down to 10 weeks, rather than 12 im at 217lbs so if i can hit 220lbs then cut to sub 10% at 200 ill be over the moon. thought id check how you were finding it as im bit worried ill drop too much weight.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey mate. Yeah still cutting, got about 4 weeks to go. Down about a stone atm, I actually gained a lb last week which was a bit weird, maybe muscle, maybe not. Hoping to get down to 13 stone by the end of the cut. I don't exactly look much near 10% yet though, I'd put myself at about 13-14% at a guess. Was hoping to be a bit more cut up by now.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Tuesday 20/7/10 - Legs and abs:

Squats:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 (warm up)

120kg x 1

140kg x 0

140kg x 0

110kg x 5

110kg x 5

110kg x 5

Barbell lunges:

55kg x 10

55kg x 10

55kg x 10

Leg extensions:

90kg x 10

90kg x 8

65kg x 8 (drop set)

50kg x 8 (drop set)

55kg x 8 (****ed up drop set lol)

Leg curls:

50kg x 8

50kg x 7

45kg x 6 (drop set)

40kg x 6 (drop set)

30kg x 8 (drop set)

Standing calf raises:

100kg x 10

120kg x 10

120kg x 10

Crunches:

2 x 30

Decent session, bit ****ed off about the 140kg but **** it, will get it again. There's not much chance of me hitting PB's whilst cutting, strength always seems to drop. WILL SMASH PB'S WHEN BACK BULKING!! 

Done some drop sets and got great pumps, the 30kg on leg curls was rediculously light, but was pumped to **** by then!

Decided to do heavier calf raises today, really don't like holding 120kg on me for the long though :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

unlucky on the 140! still a good session tho mate thats good calf raising  well done!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate. I'm not even gonna bother trying to hit PB's whilst cutting tbh, just doesn't happen for me lol. But when I up the carbs and maybe up fats a little, I hope to be making improvements every week again


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

im sure you will mate youve got strong lifts already and you should do well when your carbs are up! what weight you down to now btw?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> im sure you will mate youve got strong lifts already and you should do well when your carbs are up! what weight you down to now btw?


Thanks mate. Umm well last time I weight I was actually up a lb! Bit strange, was 13.9 stone. Maybe I gained muscle, maybe not. I may have because I can't see me gaining much fat on this amount of calories!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

either way the bf is down yeah ? abs through alot more yet  ?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice workout Jake any puking this time ....


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah abs are a bit more visable mate 

And nope, no puking today mate :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one  hopefully fully visable before the end of cut  you doing any cardio or just dieting ?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah abs are a bit more visable mate
> 
> And nope, no puking today mate :lol:


Lets all do a photo and weight update next week :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

You always ask me whether I'm doing cardio or not :lol:

Yeah mate, 30 mins pre breakfast 4-5 times a week. Although haven't done any so far this week because I've been helping my mums partner doing building work so plenty of calorie burning going on there anyway lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> Lets all do a photo and weight update next week :thumbup1:


Good idea quadzilla :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

do i :lol: im a bit dim witted at remembering things sometimes :laugh:

i will do my weight update next tuesday


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Thursday 22/7/10 - Chest and shoulders:

Bench press:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 (warm up)

92.5kg x 5

92.5kg x 5

92.5kg x 5

Dumbell press:

34kg x 10

36.5kg x 7

39kg x 4

Dips SS with dumbell fly's:

1 x 9 (dips)

20kg x 6 (dumbell fly's)

Dips SS with dumbell fly's:

1 x 7 (dips)

20kg x 4 (dumbell fly's)

Dumbell shoulder press:

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

29kg x 6

Upright rows SS with lateral side raises:

40kg x 10 (upright rows)

12.5kg x 8 (lateral side raises)

Upright rows SS with lateral side raises:

40kg x 10 (upright rows)

12.5kg x 10 (lateral side raises)

Good session. Was quite surprised tbh 'cause strength was decent today. The benching didn't feel too hard, obviously it was still a struggle but I was fairly pleased and probably could of got more if I wanted to.

Pleased with the dumbell shoulder presses, I set the bench to incline and done them, is that ok? It's quite a high incline and I was pressing straight up above my head, not like you would in a chest press so it was hitting my delts.

Was supposed to do military press today as well but I lifted it once and thaught fvck that, had no energy to do that lol. But my delts would of still got hit with all the chest movements anyway.

One annoying thing about training at home is you have to keep changing the fvcking dumbells over all the time, I must of changed them about 6 times today lol. And another thing is when you've got no spotter, it's hard to get the dumbells into position on the shoulder press, doing that takes as much energy as the actual set lol. Plus with the dumbells in gyms they generally have flat ends so you can put them on your knees and use them to get them into position, but mine are normal dumbells so that would kind of hurt! :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good session mate well done, thats good DB pressing!.. when you say an incline, roughly what angle? less than 45 deg ? cause when i do my mil press and shoulder pressing its not vertical but just past and must only be about 10 deg or so ?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice mate that's some heavy pressing there. Need to catch up with y'all


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers lads. The bench is a bit higher than 45 degrees I think mate. I felt it in my delts anyway so it should be ok. Will be pressing 35's soon when I'm back to bulking 

Just designing my new bulk plan now.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

does your bench go to 45 degrees? if so is it the second setting after straight up incline, so it would be - straight up, slightly moved back, 45 degrees? just to get an idea of what its like 

good stuff! when you back on the bulk again ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah it's got 3 settings mate, straight, incline and flat.

In about 4/5 weeks when I get back from France


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

WOW your bench is great :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you mate 

Btw guys, just designing my diet like I said. My daily calories will be 3672 and I'm thinking of splitting it 40/30/30. So pretty high fats and moderate carbs. Can anyone comment on this? Reckon 275g of carbs will be too low??


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah it's got 3 settings mate, straight, incline and flat.
> 
> In about 4/5 weeks when I get back from France


hmm got a link to your bench? the ones in my gym have like 5 settings lol

cool stuff  so basically your back bulking round about when im going to binge on booze and crap food! lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Thank you mate
> 
> Btw guys, just designing my diet like I said. My daily calories will be 3672 and I'm thinking of splitting it 40/30/30. So pretty high fats and moderate carbs. Can anyone comment on this? Reckon 275g of carbs will be too low??


whats the 40/30/30? the 40 fats i take it? and shouldnt thinkso mate im bulking on 200-250g carbs lol well its been a bit more recently but has been like that since i started lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

No, it looks like this....

Protein - 376 (40)

Carbs - 275 (30)

Fat - 122 (30)


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Im not gonna comment on diet; cause I know mine is poo if I didn't have my shakes I wouldn't eat enough :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

looks good enough to me mate, split over how many meals?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

6 meals mate 

Gonna lay off carbs before bed too.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ps I almost vom'd at gym today felt it comin but held it off


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

from what ive learned over the past months youd be best making your last meal high slow release protein and high fats  i.e pro shake with milk, casein shake, cottage cheese (yumm) lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> from what ive learned over the past months youd be best making your last meal high slow release protein and high fats  i.e pro shake with milk, casein shake, cottage cheese (yumm) lol


Yeah that's what I do mate, 60g whey in water with 30ml olive oil atm. Would use casein but it's quite pricey and don't really wanna buy that AND whey.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah that's what I do mate, 60g whey in water with 30ml olive oil atm. Would use casein but it's quite pricey and don't really wanna buy that AND whey.


hello......... add in milk if you want slow release


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> hello......... add in milk if you want slow release


Carbs in milk.... :whistling:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Carbs in milk.... :whistling:


OCD

Let those carbs in :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol trouble is there's so much different info/opinions you don't always know which to follow. I stopped having milk at night because of the carbs and insulin spike etc, hmm may just give it a go and see if I gain any bodyfat or not lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

when i planned my diet and did the carbs pro and fats i only counted direct intake lol i dont count the carbs in milk mainly cause milk is ace  lol


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

When I have Milk with Whey I always need to take a dump afterwards. Puts me off having it when I can't be assed going toilet before bed.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Friday 23/7/10 - Back and abs:

Chins:

1 x 18

1 x 14

1 x 11

Dumbell rows:

44kg x 10

49kg x 8

54kg x 6

59kg x 6

Lat pull down:

55kg x 10

55kg x 10

50kg x 8 (drop set)

40kg x 6 (drop set)

30kg x 10 (drop set)

Seated rows:

55kg x 10

65kg x 10

50kg x 10 (drop set)

40kg x 8 (drop set)

35kg x 15 (drop set)

Crunches:

2 x 30

Fvcking awesome session!! Where on earth did that come from?? 

PB on chins, up 2 reps. Had a hard days work today as well so didn't expect a great session but got quite the opposite!

My previous PB on dumbell rows was 51.5kg x 6, got 59kg x 6 today!! Gonna be rowing 65's before long, look out Bambi 

Other 2 exercises felt great too, lats were real pumped.

On a side note, my arms are definetely getting more vascular, my bicep vein has been very apparent today, especially when dumbell rowing.

Once again, very pleased!! :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Great job mate nice one, some great rowing. Where the deadlifts at?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate. Yeah thinking of getting back to deads next week, may give sumo style a try


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

sweet sesh mate! ace DB rowing  and good work with the chins! be good to get you back deadlifting :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate, yeah looking foward to it. Not gonna go too heavy to start with, might just try like 10 reps with 130kg or something then work my way back up


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah dont go heavy or you might fvck your back again! id say start about 60% of your max atm then work from there?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> yeah dont go heavy or you might fvck your back again! id say start about 60% of your max atm then work from there?


60%? Hmm maybe lol. But yeah will start off light and maybe keep reps a bit higher :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah do that for a few weeks till you get back to the swing of things while your cutting then once back on bulk go for the heavy shiz


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Cheers mate, yeah looking foward to it. Not gonna go too heavy to start with, might just try like 10 reps with 130kg or something then work my way back up


DO IT


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Carbs in milk.... :whistling:


cottage cheese is low carbs


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

and a great source of cassein protein.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Well said Mike, low cal too.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah that's an option I suppose, it's also quite minging but I'll shovel it back :lol:

I ate alot of it when I did my keto diet last year, although I much prefer the one's with chives in it, much more of a flavour and almost enjoyable to eat


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Mate do you cringe when you eat it? If you do dont cause when i first eat it i always cringed so it made my body hate it then one time i relaxed eating it and realised its so good! Now i cant get enough  lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Used to cringe, but now like you said, it's not as bad. You should try it with chives in, pretty damn good tbh lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nah i hate chives lol asda do it with pineapple which may be nice lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Quick back shot for you all :laugh:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

backs looking nice and lean mate


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah that's an option I suppose, it's also quite minging but I'll shovel it back :lol:
> 
> I ate alot of it when I did my keto diet last year, although I much prefer the one's with chives in it, much more of a flavour and almost enjoyable to eat


pineapple one is the shizzle bizzle :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

FVCK ME BULK! When your back get like that? :S:S:S

Fvckin awesome you bastard. Bloody hell man. Looks very lean mate and just generally awesome!

That came outta nowhere!

AND PINEAPPLE FTW!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers Bri! :lol:

Yeah may give the pineapple a go then, thinking about it if I do have CC before bed instead of a shake, my whey will last longer then too


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

No worries mate, I really wanna change my avvi now though! I feel awfully inferior! GROW BACK GROW!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol heavy dumbell rows FTW


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Very nice back shot, didn't realize you were 17......... :crying:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Spriggen said:


> Very nice back shot, didn't realize you were 17......... :crying:


Cheers mate, 18 now though :thumbup1:


----------



## Spriggen (Jun 9, 2009)

Phew, maybe not quite as bad then! :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Heavy Dumbell Rows. One of the best exercises out there for being ALPHA


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

damn if thats what heavy DB rows does im flinging them in! lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Sunday 25/7/10 - Guns:

CGBP:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5

90kg x 5

95kg x 3

Barbell curls:

25kg x 10 (warm up)

60kg x 7 (cheated)

45kg x 10

35kg x 10 (drop set)

30kg x 10 (drop set)

25kg x 12 (drop set)

Dips:

1 x 10

1 x 11

1 x 8

Dumbell hammer curls:

24kg x 10

29kg x 8

29kg x 8

Skull crushers:

40kg x 12

45kg x 8

50kg x 5

Cable curls:

20kg x 10

30kg x 8

30kg x 6

Tricep push downs:

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

30kg x 8

Good session! Managed to get some training shots too, enjoy


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good session! How did the cheated curls feel?

Good training pics  chest looks good in the first one! Nice tight tee effect  lol bet thats your night out tee :thumb: aha


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate, done cheated curls a few times, feels ok but doesn't work the bicep quite as much for obvious reasons. Ok now and again though to put more stress on them.

And yeah, I have worn that top out a few times actually :lol:

Btw that's the incline position on my bench!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Your looking real good atm mate. :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah i could imagine how it wont work them as much obv for the fact that your not getting a full ROM and a contraction of the muscle,

Lmao too right :lol: im getting a few medium sized tank vests for holiday :whistling: lmfao

Ahh i see! The benches in my gym go to that but there is also a setting before that which is like say just more inclined than the mid angle between your incline and vertical if that makes sense? Lol

Did you say it was db shoulder press you did on the incline?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers Bri.

Yeah mate, shoulder press. Yeah I get you, when I bought the bench it said on the site that it went incline, flat and decline but noooooooo, no fvcking decline setting :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats wierd :lol: whats the other setting then? And does that hit your shoulders as much mate? Cause thats like the setting i put my bench for incline DB chest presses


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Thats wierd :lol: whats the other setting then? And does that hit your shoulders as much mate? Cause thats like the setting i put my bench for incline DB chest presses


It goes straight, incline and flat mate.

Well it's my only option tbh, if I put it straight it's just TOO straight and I can't keep my balance so incline's the only way. But like I said, pressing them straight up hits my delts not my chest anyway


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

well as long as it hits the delts good then keep at it


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Got some exciting news everyone 

Just booked my personal training course in Spain! It's a 6 week course and once qualified I'll have a diploma in personal training and sales and marketing. I'll then have a guaranteed job in any Fitness First in the UK so I'm hoping to move to Cardiff and work in one down there


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Seriously ? Your going to spain for 6 weeks you fvcker!?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Seriously ? Your going to spain for 6 weeks you fvcker!?


Yep, and France in 3 weeks for a holiday


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Your a pr**k  lol when you off to spain?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Your a pr**k  lol when you off to spain?


October 24th mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sweet mate  it should be good! Did you do legs today ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Monday 26/7/10 - Legs and abs:

Squats:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 (warm up)

112.5kg x 5

112.5kg x 5

112.5kg x 3 (****ed the set up)

Leg extensions SS with leg curls:

80kg x 10 (leg extensions)

40kg x 10 (leg curls)

Leg extensions SS with leg curls:

80kg x 10 (leg extensions)

40kg x 10 (leg curls)

Leg extensions SS with leg curls:

80kg x 10 (leg extensions)

40kg x 10 (leg curls)

Standing calf raises:

100kg x 15

100kg x 15

EPIC FAIL!

****ed the last set of squats up by leaning foward too much and kind of losing balance, had to put the weight down. Really ****ed me off. I'm really struggeling with motivation for legs atm, I know I'm cutting and losing strength but seriously, I've been squatting well over a year now and visually I can barely see any improvements at all. Frustrates me tbh, they're such a hard muscle group to train and when you see no benefits, it puts you down. I'm hoping the gym in Spain will have a leg press machine, never even tried one of those before.

My legs are so weak compared to the rest of me though, it's rediculous! I'm almost benching as much as I squat, that's just not normal! :lol:

Didn't even get round to doing abs, for some reason they're still aching from the other day and I just wanted to get out ASAP.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

fvck it mate you'l be back on track soon enough! the gym in spain you will be using is it like paid for you by the people that are doing the course ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, as soon as I start gaining again I'll get the motivation back. My legs are actually smaller now than when I started over a year ago, wtf?? :lol:

And yeah I assume so mate, fvcking hope I don't have to pay on top anyway lol. We train clients and stuff in there anyway so it should be free


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

mate remember your cutting atm too so thats how your legs may be down!

and sweet  is it that site you posted in the gen section the training room or something that you booked it through? what about accomodation and food etc?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bulk try some 20 rep squat sets. Choose a weight you can do 10 reps with then after every rep take a deep breath, 2 if necessary. If that doesn't give you quad growth.... I dunno take up tiddlywinks?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bambi said:


> Bulk try some 20 rep squat sets. Choose a weight you can do 10 reps with then after every rep take a deep breath, 2 if necessary. If that doesn't give you quad growth.... *I dunno take up tiddlywinks*?


lmfao you crack me up mate  :lol:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Your squats are not that bad, about the same as mine. I squat more than most people in my gym and they don't even do them properly. It's just poor compared to others on here but they're addicts who have been training years.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nah Ryan, it's with a company called European Institute Of Fitness 

Cheers Bambi mate, may give them a try.

Hmm I suppose, I've done 3 sets with 120kg before, but I tend to lose a fair bit of strength whilst cutting. Oh and my legs were 24 inches before my cut but a year ago they were 25 inches lol. Unless I measured wrong somehow :lol:

When you compare it to my other lifts though it's not great, 50kg behind deadlift and only 15kg ahead of bench press lol.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Do squats more often and they will improve quick. How many days you squat at the min?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Once a week atm mate.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Try 3x week and you ll be flyin


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol I was looking at the Smolov routine once but I don't think I'm hardcore enough for that tbh :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Just looking the base mesocycle in smolov makes me want to go lie down in a darkened room, not least the 'intense' mesocycle.... maybe when i'm less scared of it lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

got a link to this routine :whistling: ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Just been looking at the Smolov Jr routine too, can do it for anything really. Looks quite interesting.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ohh and about measurements, legs are a weird one! when i first measured my legs i my calves measured 16" and my quads were 19.5 i think? then couple months later i measured again and my quads went up 3" but my calves went down half an inch :confused1: :lol: it was nuts lmao


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol type in Smolov on Google mate. PL routine that claims to add 100 lbs to your squat in 13 weeks, but it's HARDCORE! Squatting 3-4 times a week. Many have tried and failed apparently lol.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I think there's one week where you do 10 triples of a 90% weight the day after doing multiple reps with 85% weight. Or something like that. Yay.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

just had a brief look and it looks insane :lol: my legs quivered just reading it pmsl my legs get severe doms on 1 day a week how the fvck could i do 4 :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey peeps.

Been doing a bit of planning for when I start my bulk. Decided to start the Wendler 5/3/1 system for bench, deads and squats. I actually tried this a while back before starting HIT, didn't really give it a proper go.

So I'll carry on my 4 day split, but do the 5/3/1 for the big 3. Anyway, training aside, here's my new diet plan....

*Meal 1 (breakfast):*

60g whey protein

500ml milk

60g oats

15ml olive oil

10ml flax oil

10ml fish oil

Multivitamin

*Meal 2 (pre-workout):*

4 eggs

100g ham

50g cheese

Banana

15ml olive oil

*Meal 3 (post-workout):*

60g whey protein

60g maltodextrin

~500ml water

*Meal 4:*

200g chicken

Veg

200g potatoes

100ml grape juice

*Meal 5:*

200g cod fillet

Cheese sauce (flour, cheese, milk)

75g brown rice

100ml grape juice

*Meal 6 (pre-bed):*

60g whey protein

300ml milk

2 tbsp peanut butter

Total protein - 354g

Total carbs - 284g

Total fat - 125g

Total calories - 3677


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

so doin the big 4 four times a week then..?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Sounds good, you taking out OH Press though? I dabbled with this for a bit, it's a good split but I like DeFrancos cause it has more athleticism in it lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

No mate, they're all trained once a week.

And yeah mate, atm I'm training chest and delts on the same day, so doing mili press AND bench press is a bit much. Just gonna hammer delts with dumbell presses, upright rows, lateral raises etc etc. May change things in a few months though and change the order round so I do delts first, that way I can do it for them then and other exercises for chest.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Im guessing the 5/3/1 thing is do 5 reps with a weight, up it and do 3 and up and do 1?

Diet looks good mate, that cod fillet meal sounds ace :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Im guessing the 5/3/1 thing is do 5 reps with a weight, up it and do 3 and up and do 1?
> 
> Diet looks good mate, that cod fillet meal sounds ace :thumbup1:


The system looks like this mate....

*Wave 1*. Warmup, 75% x 5, 80% x 5, 85% x 5

*Wave 2*. Warmup, 80% x 3, 85% x 3, 90% x 3

*Wave 3*. Warmup, 75% x 5, 85% x 3, 95% x 1

*Wave 4*. (deload) - 60% x 5, 65% x 5, 70% x 5

Then the next month (or week 5), you add 2.5kg to your bench and 5kg to squat and deadlift. Everything is worked out to 90% of your 1RM.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Is all that done each week yeah?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wave 1 means week 1 mate. So wave 1 will be the first week, then wave 2 will be the second etc.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Yeah the first few weeks you'll be setting rep records like no other. Doing 15 reps with 140kg and 10 with 150kg for example, got me mentally prepared to do 180kg. Wendler is a good guy knows his stuff, if you want the ebook i can send it to you


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ahh cool, cheers mate 

And I'm surprised your 1RM isn't more than 180kg too, I can only get like 7 reps out with 150kg and my max is 185kg lol.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

where did you get wave from...


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> where did you get wave from...


It's just what it says on the site, I C&P it. It just means week though.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> How comfortable was your max lift? I think on deads a lot of people's maxes isn't their TRUE max. When I got my 200 good few months a go, I was shaking and the top part of the lift was extremely hard to lock out. Reckon my max must be 210 or more now


It was very hard mate, struggled to lock it out, and I mean really struggled lol. Put it this way, at the time I could barely even lift 190kg off the ground.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> You can get 15 reps on 140 on deads and your max is only 180? i reckon my 15rm i probs about 140 and my max is over 200


Still ironing out kinks in my form I'm going for a new max Saturday I think


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Mate it's ALL about the poundage ego. Deadlifting's the only thing I'm built for, huge wingspan and long legs


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wednesday 28/7/10 - Chest and shoulders:

Bench press:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 (warm up)

95kg x 5

95kg x 5

95kg x 5

Dumbell press:

36.5kg x 10

39kg x 7

41.5kg x 3

Dips:

1 x 8

1 x 7

1 x 6

Dumbell fly's:

24kg x 10

29kg x 6

31.5kg x 3

Dumbell shoulder press:

24kg x 10

29kg x 7

31.5kg x 3

Upright rows:

40kg x 10

50kg x 8

55kg x 6

Lateral side raises:

12.5kg x 10

15kg x 8

17.5kg x 6

Really good session, felt strong. Shifted some good weights considering I'm cutting anyway!

PB's on most exercises, never even touched 41.5kg on the dumbell press before, never gone that heavy with fly's or lat raises either.

Shoulder felt fine, been niggling a bit but it was ok thank god 

All in all, a really good session


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Nice work mate; impressive benchin :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate, I'm pleased with my dumbell shoulder press too. It wasn't that long ago I was struggeling with the 20's :lol:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

How long have you been training bulk?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

About 17 months of serious training mate


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Btw does anyone know which mod to PM to ask about changing the title of threads? I need to remove HIT from mine as I'm not doing that anymore.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

anyone of the mods can do it for you - I know from experience!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok mate, cheers.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

awesome work mate well done, thats great DB pressing! strong fvcker

17 months holy sh1t that aint long really! only 3 months before i started going with my mrs and about the time i took that pic thinking i had a good body :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate, I was rather pleased too. Will be pressing 44's soon, watch this space 

Yeah not too long I suppose, it's gone so quick too. I know what you mean mate, I remember taking a pic of my abs when I was 15, thinking I was IT! :lol:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Is that total weight or each dumbbell on the flies? Seems very high if it's each dumbbell.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Always Injured said:


> Is that total weight or *each dumbbell* on the flies? Seems very high if it's each dumbbell.


Each DB; that aint that high :tongue:

Fair play Jake :rockon:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Always Injured said:


> Is that total weight or each dumbbell on the flies? Seems very high if it's each dumbbell.


Yeah everything is each dumbell mate.

The barbell weight is also 95kg each side.

I wish :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

Well I don't know if you are being sarcastic or not but I think my arm would snap doing that heavy on flies.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Always Injured said:


> Well I don't know if you are being sarcastic or not but I think my arm would snap doing that heavy on flies.


Lol yeah it is each dumbell weight but was joking about the barbell 

Yeah was quite heavy, only got 3 out lol. Will aim for 6 next time.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Cheers mate, I was rather pleased too. Will be pressing 44's soon, watch this space
> 
> Yeah not too long I suppose, it's gone so quick too. I know what you mean mate, I remember taking a pic of my abs when I was 15, thinking I was IT! :lol:


soon you'l be like the dudes in my gym pressing 55 each arm with ease! lol what weight your dbs go up to ?

yeah its funny when you look back, we were probs both the same like, yeah, i got abs, im sexy, fvck yeah :rockon: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Dan B said:


> urrrrrrrggggghhhhh this thread reeks of Nattys !!!!!!!!


1 word, or 1 emoticon

:ban:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Dan B said:


> <<<<<<<<<<<<<< :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


yess that is my avvi son, well done, would you like a choco medal ?


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Fvk of you faceless troll


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Dan B said:


> Says the guy with an avvy of the shadow of an anorexic worm :lol: :lol: :lol:


oh dan b. that isn't nice dude.

it's not our fault grandad fiddled you as a kid.


----------



## deeppurple (Mar 13, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> yess that is my avvi son, well done, would you like a choco medal ?


I WANT CHOCO MEDAL GIMMEGIMME!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

What a complete gay lord. Yea dan come back to me when you have a profile pic you ****


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

deeppurple said:


> I WANT CHOCO MEDAL GIMMEGIMME!


ok! i'l nip to the shop tomorrow :cool2: got a preference for dark or white choc!?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Well I've got olympic dumbells so I can pretty much put as much weight as I want on them 

Btw have I missed something? What did Dan B originally say?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice  lol

And he said sumin like arghh this reaks of natty scum, then posted mine and ruaidhris avi and said sh1t lmao hes been banned now


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ah right, he said that on Chris's Natadrol journal too, what a bellend lol.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Yea where were u last nite Jake; missed out on [email protected] action!!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Callofthewild said:


> Yea where were u last nite Jake; missed out on [email protected] action!!


Went to bed mate lol. Nice avvi btw, looking bigger :thumbup1:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Went to bed mate lol. Nice avvi btw, looking bigger :thumbup1:


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Friday 30/7/10 - Back:

Chins:

1 x 23

1 x 13

1 x 10

Deadlifts:

55kg x 10

85kg x 5

125kg x 3

Dumbell rows:

49kg x 10

59kg x 6

61.5kg x 4

Low rows:

70kg x 10

80kg x 8

90kg x 6

100kg x 4

Seated rows:

70kg x 8

80kg x 6

50kg x 10 (drop set)

40kg x 10 (drop set)

30kg x 30 (drop set)

Funny old session, but a good one overall.

Started off on chins, got a PB. Beat my last one by 5 reps so was pleased with that. But after 3 sets of chins I was knackered for some reason, had no energy for deadlifts. Only done a few sets just to get back into the swing of things as I haven't done them in like 2 months. Was pretty tired on dumbell rows too, was SO hot too even though the sun was nowhere to be seen and it was ****ing down outside :lol:

Then started low rows and suddenly had a second wind so to speak, and felt the need to do seated rows too. Good sets on both, heaviest I've gone


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Kl kl Jake; weights on the up


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks mate. Yep, weights will be going up up up after cutting's over


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

any particular reason why your doing 20+ reps on pullups mate ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Basically because I haven't got a weight belt yet :lol:

Not long ago I was struggeling to get 8-10 reps on chins, now I've lost a stone the reps have been going up every week. Really should order one now, or just change to wide grip for a while as I find them alot harder.


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

yeh order a belt dude or put weights in a backpack


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

54und3r5 said:


> yeh order a belt dude or put weights in a backpack


Eyy now there's an idea! Forgot about that 

Will try it on Sunday for weighted dips! Cheers fella :thumb:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

haha u nuta!!!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Piccy update


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Photo whore 

Very impressive


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

And all over fbook too; nice update bro 

Now only to see Bambi's and Ryan16's updates and Bri's....


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol you know it 

Cheers lads


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I shall update tomorrow the weekend has been hectic so havent been to the gym lol so will get a weight and pic update tomorrow :thumbup1: major pic whorage to come :wink: lol!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Sunday 1/8/10 - Guns:

CGBP:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

85kg x 5

95kg x 4

100kg x 2

Weighted dips:

+10kg - 12

+15kg - 8

+20kg - 6

Skull crushers:

40kg x 12

50kg x 6

45kg x 10

Tricep push downs:

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

25kg x 8 (drop set)

20kg x 8 (drop set)

15kg x 15 (drop set)

Barbell curls:

20kg x 10 (warm up)

35kg x 12

40kg x 8

45kg x 8

Alternating standing dumbell curls:

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

EZ bar concentration curls:

30kg x 10 (drop set)

25kg x 8 (drop set)

20kg x 10 (drop set)

Good workout, pleased with that. Felt like going heavy on CGBP, will get 5 out with 100 soon. First time doing weighted dips today, felt good. Used a backpack and put weights in there lol. 10kg didn't really make much difference tbh, but 20kg sure made a difference. Might try 30kg next week.

Done a few drop sets as usual, love them


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Took my advice with backpack n  haha - btw I got new pics on my journal - 6 weeks out


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Good most musc!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Monday 2/8/10 - Legs and abs:

Squats:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 (warm up)

112.5kg x 5

112.5kg x 5

112.5kg x 5

Dumbell lunges:

20kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

Leg extensions:

90kg x 8

90kg x 8

70kg x 8 (drop set)

55kg x 7 (drop set)

40kg x 8 (drop set)

Leg curls:

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

50kg x 6

Standing calf raises:

90kg x 15

90kg x 15

90kg x 15

Crunches:

2 x 30

Good session, was 10 times better than last week so I'm glad I made up for it today. Got the extra 2 reps out on the squats so that gave me a boost of confidence and determination for the rest of the workout. I find if I do bad at the start, the whole workout will be crap 'cause I'll be in a ****ed off mood.

So yeah, pleased with that


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

ruaidhri said:


> How do you do your calf raises mate?
> 
> I do them off edge of platform, db in one hand so do each calf separately


I use a barbell mate and just do them off the floor. Don't have a platform unfortunatly. Doing 15 reps with 90kg is pretty easy tbh, the ROM isn't that big as you can imagine and I could go alot heavier but holding 140kg for example on top of you is more knackering than the exercises itself. 120kg felt hard enough, then it feels dodgy racking it again lol.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

112.5kg thats good squattin mate; any videos comin up soon....


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ruaidhri do you train in a gym or at home? when i do standing i do it in the smith machine so dont need to worry about balance :thumb: lol nice workout jake! 115Kg squat next week ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

That's a good idea with the plates mate, will try it 

Yeah Ry, 115kg next week


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good sh1t mate  when you off to france again is it august 23rd ? or am i way off :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

August 16th mate lol. Exactly 2 weeks today


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

damn lol dont know why i had 23rd in mind! lol nice one  my girls bday the next day  lol cheat meal that day for me i thinks :innocent: lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol cool, take her out for a nice meal mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

will be doing just that  tempted to take her out for a nandos! mmmmm :drool: :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wednesday 4/8/10 - Chest and shoulders:

Bench press:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 (warm up)

97.5kg x 5

97.5kg x 5

97.5kg x 5

Dumbell press:

39kg x 7

41.5kg x 4

44kg x 1

34kg x 7

Weighted dips:

+15kg - 5

+15kg - 6

+15kg - 5

Dumbell fly's:

25kg x 8

25kg x 6

25kg x 6

Dumbell shoulder press:

29kg x 8

31.5kg x 4

24kg x 8

Wide grip upright rows:

35kg x 12

40kg x 8

45kg x 8

Side lateral raises:

15kg x 8

15kg x 8

15kg x 8

Really pleased with my bench press, felt easier than last week even though there was another 2.5kg on there today! 

Dumbell press was OK I suppose, dissapointed with the 44kg though, wanted 2 or 3 reps. It's difficult on your own though because you've gotta start every set with the dumbells on your chest instead of up in position. I tried to get 5 reps with 41.5kg but it didn't quite happen, was quite funny actually....I was stuck half way up for about 5 seconds, probably longer. Just could not get the bastards up for a 5th rep :lol:

Tried wide grip upright rows today and I felt it in my delts alot more than doing close grip with an EZ bar.

I'm pretty pleased overall though, I've literally been having under 50g of carbs these past few days so a good workout considering!


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Your benching puts me to shame !! Fair play


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol bet you wouldn't believe it used to be my weak point!


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

nice improvements bulk ;0)


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice benching mate! Getting strong again


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers lads


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I almost cried when I saw your bench stats :thumb:

are you still cutting dude when you start eating a calorific surplus you are going to make us all feel inadequate....


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol cheers mate.

Yeah still cutting, down to around 50g of carbs a day now! Can't wait to get back to bulking


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Friday 6/8/10 - Back:

Deadlifts:

55kg x 10 (warm up)

85kg x 5 (warm up)

115kg x 2 (warm up)

125kg x 5

130kg x 5

135kg x 5

Weighted chins:

Wide grip - 1 x 8 (tester)

+10kg x 8 (back to normal grip)

+15kg x 7

+15kg x 7

Dumbell rows:

54kg x 8

56.5kg x 6

59kg x 5

Low rows:

75kg x 10

85kg x 8

95kg x 6

T-bar rows (with v-bar, excluding bar weight):

45kg x 6 (warm up)

45kg x 8

60kg x 8

55kg x 8 (drop set)

50kg x 6 (drop set)

45kg x 6 (drop set)

Really good session. Deads were nice and easy, just trying to ease my way back into them. Felt pretty light tbh.

I done something very stupid when I put my power rack together, I put the chin up handles the wrong way round! So when I tried wide grip chins, the end bits are facing upwards instead of down as they're supposed to :lol:

Bought a v-bar handle and did low rows with them, felt pretty good although I find low rows don't seem to hit the back that well, such a short ROM. The t-bar rows on the other hand felt very good, really had the back working! Didn't include the bar weight though as it's only one side I'm lifting so don't really know how much of the weight I'm really lifting. Could probably go a fair bit heavier on them, my first go at them today so wasn't really sure what I could do. The drop-set was knackering! :thumb:

Nice and intense too, completed in an hour and managed to do 5 exercises where I'd usually only do 4 in an hour


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Nice work with DB rows do you use straps?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work mate! You not moving up to 60+ kg with the DB rows yet?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers lads.

No I don't use straps mate, bought some off Myprotein but didn't like them tbh, quite thick and it seems to make it harder to hold onto the dumbell than without.

I have done reps with 61.5kg mate, but as I done dumbell rows as the third exercises today, obviously I was fatigued by then. Been doing them as the first exercises or after non-weighted chins whilst I haven't been deadlifting.

Gonna go for 4 sets of heavy t-bar rows next week after deads, then maybe some dumbell rows and lat pull downs


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Nice work Bulk.

Seems to be going well bro :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh true mate forgot your back deading! Lol sounds a good plan for next week mate


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Fair enough I much prefer using straps as I get more reps in but my straps are pretty thin. How are you doing T-bar rows, standing, or more bent over? And how did you like weighted chins?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate, yeah all is well atm 

I'm doing the rows bending over mate, like barbell rows. Back's almost parallel with the floor. Gotta use quite a wide leg stance though otherwise you end up hitting yourself with the v-bar. I'm using a v-bar instead of a t-bar, like I mentioned before.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

GUNS BLAST tomorrow then mate ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Damn right mate!! 

Speaking of guns, was just tensing in the mirror and caught a glimpse of another bicep vein, going accross my bicep  :lol:

If I was to get even leaner that'd look awesome


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one  your obbsessed with bicep veins! lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I know lol. Probably because I've never really had lean arms before, delts are always nice and lean, got 2 veins shooting through even when relaxed lol. But never had lean guns before so it's nice to see some vascularity for once


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

true enough  be good when your nice and ripped :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol yeah 

Just measured my waist - 31.2 inches


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bitch thats smaller than me :lol: dont think anyone could beat weemans tho, 30.5" on show day last week! Thats insane lol when you going to GUNS BLAST?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Damn that's small lol. SK-XO has a 28 inch waist!!

Umm around 4PM probably mate! Then legs tomorrow. What you got next?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Seriously!? Thats insane lol

Nice one, ive got chest and biceps tomorro, might go for 70kg free bar bench but not sure lol see when you place the poles in your rack, where do you put them? Cause if i put them at one hole its lower than my chest by a smidge and up 1 hole from that is a bit above my chest lol how could i sort it so i can touch chest to bench but if i fail the rep i dont crush myself lol?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol I know what you mean. Luckily for me, the hole I put mine in seems to be prefect height. How far under your chest is it? If you fail it, just slide it down your body and by the time the bar is by your stomach, surely it'd be resting on the poles then? As obviously your chest is bigger than your stomach.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

True mate, hmm im not too sure how far down it is lol il see what happens tomorrow  hopefully il be able to get it!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Great job on the veins bulk! Progress pics soon, all angles please!

And Ry good luck with the benchin, film it?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers Bri 

Yeah I'm sure you'll get 70kg mate, you may be good for 80kg!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I will film it ineed  and it will be better cause i train my mates younger bro whos 14 and hes coming along tomorrow so i will get him to video it  will do it bar warm up x10 40x5 60x5 7x 3 or 5 then attempt 80 :thumb:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

SSSSAAAAHHHWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEETTTT!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmai brian!!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Sunday 8//10 - Guns:

CGBP:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 (warm up)

85kg x 5

90kg x 5

95kg x 5

70kg x 10

Weighted dips:

+20kg - 8

+25kg - 6

+30kg - 4

Skull crushers:

45kg x 10

50kg x 6

40kg x 15

Tricep push downs:

20kg x 8 (reverse grip)

30kg x 8 (back to normal grip)

30kg x 8

20kg x 15

Close grip EZ bar curls:

35kg x 10

40kg x 8

45kg x 6

Dumbell concentration curls:

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

Dumbell hammer curls:

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

Good session. Got the extra rep on the 95kg on CGBP. Upped the weight on dips, could of got more with 20kg tbh but wanted to chuck some more weight on.

Didn't like reverse grip push downs at all, felt quite awkward and my grip was going.

I concentrated on really squeezing the bicep on all the bicep movements, felt really good on the concentration curls.

Good workout


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice workout mate, with the rev grip pressdowns, how wide was your grip and what bar were you using?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate.

Using a grip around 6 inches apart. Just used the lat pull down bar lol.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

I thought I'd pop in for a bit of...










:lol: Joke. Nice workout man not long till you are in Francais now!!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

:lol: :lol:

Yep I know, 9 days to go


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Does the bar just stay still when you do it? Cause the bar i use it spins when you pull it so theres less unecessary (sp) stress on your wrists, if you dont have a bar like that do you have the handles that can be used for 1 arm cable work?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nah it doesn't spin mate. No, the only attachments I've got for it is the lat pull down, straight bar and the v-handle.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Just been thinking about changing to a 5-day split.

The reason is, I can then split chest and delts up and have delts on their own day. I never give them enough attention lol. Plus, I don't really do anything else, do a bit of labour work for money now and again but no job atm. Diet will be spot on once I'm back from France and back to gaining MASS, got no real stress atm either and my recovery seems top notch these days. So, I don't see why a 5-day split wouldn't be a good idea


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Nah it doesn't spin mate. No, the only attachments I've got for it is the lat pull down, straight bar and the v-handle.


ah i see, spose theres no point in you having a 1 arm handle since you aint got a cable crossover bit! lol

what would the split be ?

chest

back

legs

delts

guns

or something along those lines but obv not in that order lol?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah that would be the split mate. Haven't actually decided yet, it's just a thaught really


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i dont think i could hack 5 days training lol would love to as i love to be in the gym as much as possible but just think id basically die :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Monday 9/8/10 - Legs and abs:

Squats:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 (warm up)

115kg x 4

100kg x 6 (drop set)

90kg x 6 (drop set)

80kg x 6 (drop set)

70kg x 15

Dumbell lunges SS with leg extensions:

25kg x 8 (lunges)

70kg x 8 (leg extensions)

Dumbell lunges SS with leg extensions:

25kg x 8 (lunges)

70kg x 8 (leg extensions)

Leg curls:

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

Standing calf raises:

90kg x 10

100kg x 10

Crunches:

1 x 30

Not a great session tbh. Strength was down, this could be due to the fact that I caught a cold on Saturday for the first time in months though. Perhaps my body isn't 100%.

Thaught I'd try a drop set on squats for the first time ever, was ok but not that effective tbh because every time I took a plate off I had to get out of the power rack, take the collars off then drop the plates off. That itself took around 20 seconds or so.

Really couldn't be bothered towards the end lol, my last leg workout whilst cutting though so not too bothered. Onwards and upwards from here!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I think the drop set would have been better if you had 2 folk to change the plates quickly for you lol how did the supersets work for you?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah true mate, that's the downside to training alone lol. Yeah the supersets were good, such a burn on the last few reps of leg extensions lol. You train today??


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah i know lol, nice one mate.. Yeah just updated the journal and if you could do the favour asked i would appriciate it  :wub:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ooooooooo

Nice squatting jake still need a 5/3/1 manual sent to ya or no worries?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate.

No I think I'll be ok mate, understand the routine so it's all good. Thanks for offering though!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Btw, bought 2 books off Amazon yesterday. One was The Encyclopedia Of Modern Day Bodybuilding by Arnie, and the other one's called Arnold: Education Of A Bodybuilder. The Encycolpedia has over 800 pages and is worth between £45-65 new, I got it second hand for £11 

Will be coming tomorrow so I'll have something to sink my teeth into


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sounds like there the same book but re-worded :lol:

Least you will have something to read on the way to france


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol nah they're 2 different books mate :lol:

Yeah true, either that or sleep on the way to France as I've gotta leave the house at about 1AM so won't be getting any sleep that night :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah i know was just saying :lol:

Truee haha gives you an option tho!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

:lol:

My newest motivational song - Roy Jones Jr - Can't Be Touched


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Never heard it  tube link? Mines is pendulum witchcraft  gets me seriously buzzing

 lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Watch this vid mate, it's the first song obviously lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

That songs ace!! Lol def downloading that tonight :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wednesday 11/8/10 - Chest and shoulders:

Bench press:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 (warm up)

100kg x 5

100kg x 4

80kg x 10

Dumbell press:

34kg x 10

39kg x 6

39kg x 5

Weighted dips:

+15kg - 6

+15kg - 6

+15kg - 6

Dumbell fly's:

20kg x 10

20kg x 8

20kg x 6

Dumbell shoulder press:

26.5kg x 10

29kg x 7

31.5kg x 5

Wide grip upright rows:

40kg x 12

45kg x 8

45kg x 8

Seated side lateral raises:

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

Decent session. Didn't make the second set with 100kg and couldn't be ****d to set it all back up again so just repped 80kg lol.

Pleased with the shoulder presses, the last set is up by 2 reps.

The upright rows were good, definetely better than close grip. The seated lateral raises felt really good, first time I've tried them seated. Can't use any momentum at all and you get a huge pump from it!

Oh and the reason the dumbell fly's were lighter than usual is I done them with slow and controlled form, almost pausing at the bottom. Felt good!

Decided against the 5 day split but when I get back I'll be splitting my guns blast up and pairing chest with biceps and shoulders with triceps


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

My psych song is blood and thunder by mastodon. With the exception of deadlift PBs that's 'twilight of the thunder god' by amon amarth. Can't beat a bit of heavy metal. And Ryan check out Pendulum's Hold Your colour it's their old stuff and ridiculously heavy!

Nice session Jake enjoy France just wondering would your eventual goal be to become one huge bicep vein?    lol jokes


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

:lol: :lol:

Yeah will enjoy France mate, then gonna come back and hit the weights even harder!!

My fave deadlift video is Slipknot - Wait And Bleed!

All time favourite atm though has to be Nirvana - Smells Like Teen Spirit


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Btw, bought 2 books off Amazon yesterday. One was The Encyclopedia Of Modern Day Bodybuilding by Arnie, and the other one's called Arnold: Education Of A Bodybuilder. The Encycolpedia has over 800 pages and is worth between £45-65 new, I got it second hand for £11
> 
> Will be coming tomorrow so I'll have something to sink my teeth into


Both great reads! I've read them both numerous times lol! I got mine second hand too, BARGAIN!



Bulkamania said:


> :lol:
> 
> My newest motivational song - Roy Jones Jr - Can't Be Touched


TUUUUUUNNNNNNNNEEEEEE!



Bulkamania said:


> :lol: :lol:
> 
> Yeah will enjoy France mate, then gonna come back and hit the weights even harder!!
> 
> ...


Pendulum-Masochist. ACE

Any Slipknot song- ACE to train to.

Korn are awesome but some songs suck to train to.

RATM!!! great to train to.

Heavy metal lifts heavy metal lads feel me?

FLY BY!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice work with the bench mate awesome!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Friday 13/8/10 - Back:

Deadlifts:

55kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 (warm up)

115kg x 2 (warm up)

130kg x 5

135kg x 5

140kg x 5

T-bar rows (with v-bar):

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

Hang-dead chins:

1 x 4 (wide grip)

1 x 3 (wide grip)

1 x 5 (regular grip)

Lat pull downs:

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

Seated rows:

60kg x 8 (drop set)

50kg x 8 (drop set)

40kg x 12 (drop set)

Although the weights look pretty light, it was actually a good workout. I really concentrated on squeezing the targeted muscle on each exercises, the priority was perfect form today, how it should be. I'm pushing the deads up again slowly, had no gloves today either but grip was fine. Also, I'm lowering them down nice and slow now instead of just crashing them back down lol.

The hang-dead chins were a bit of an epic fail, they're so hard compared to stopping above the hang-dead position, especially the wide-grip one's.

Lats have never been so pumped, really felt it on the drop set. Felt much better than just pulling the handles back with no real contraction. It's all about the mind-muscle connection


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one mate glad the deads are back on the up :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Nice one mate glad the deads are back on the up :thumb:


 x2 

You all packed for france yet


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah just been sorting clothes out today


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I got new clothes today for my holiday got an epic top from primark! Its got the superman emblem on the chest :cool2: its white but would be better if it was blue tho! Lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Just a couple of back shots


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Looking very lean mate nice! Good thickness and a sick v-taper too!


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Gettin bigger mate, well done!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

as said on fb, big backed pr**k! lmao nice one but mate doing great! whats the weight at now ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers lads! Much appreciated 

Well my cut is officially over! 

I was planning on going all the way until Sunday and having a cheat day then, but my mate was in town last night and wanted me to come out so I thaught ahh why not, not gonna lose much more weight in one day anyway. So never really got final measurements, but I'm guessing I'm around 13.5 stone now. After my holiday I'm gonna lean bulk up to 15 stone


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice V taper bulk mate, i'm impressed!! ;0)


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks man, means alot


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

sweet man  sounds a good plan! hopefully all goes well :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers Ry, hope so! 

I've always wanted to be 15 stone, it's a nice round number I reckon lol. But 15 stone lean instead of 15 stone fat :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah i know what you mean mate lol, id like to be 15 stone and lean in time for competing! im gona bulk till the new year then in january do a cut to get the bf down then bulk the rest of the year, make january my kindov cutting start point  thats the plan anyway! haha


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah sounds good mate. I'm gonna aim for a 0.5 lb increase in weight each week. I remember when I started I gained a fair bit of fat, I think at one point I was gaining like a lb a day :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thats a good aim mate as its not unrealistic imo, and lmao think thats over exaggerating :lol: ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

No, I'm really not :lol:

At one point I was having tuna and pasta late at night and I was gaining weight very rapidly lol. No wonder I put 4 stone on in a year :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

fvck me! there was alot of muscle there tho as you can see  im almost 2 stone up in 6 months maybe i will follow your path :thumb: lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah I suppose mate lol. Well yeah if you keep at it you will


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

hopefully  i want a good chest and a nice wide back! with a good taper obviously to lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah man, wide backs are essential lol. That and big arms of course :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah cant forget the arms matey!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

But most importantly lads CALVES.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

and quuuads!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats some nice calves there bri! Keep up the photo whoring jakes journal  lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow nice calves Bri! Look back a page mate and you'll see 2 new pics of mine


----------



## D4V3 (Mar 21, 2010)

great log so far mate.

nice job!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate, thanks for popping in


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Sunday 15/8/10 - Guns:

Weighted dips:

BW - 10 (warm up)

+25kg - 8

+30kg - 6

+35kg - 5

CGBP:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

70kg x 12

80kg x 7

90kg x 4

Skull crushers:

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

40kg x 12

Tricep push downs (FST-7):

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

EZ bar curls:

40kg x 8 (drop set)

35kg x 8 (drop set)

30kg x 10 (drop set)

Dumbell preacher curls:

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

Close grip EZ bar curls (FST-7):

25kg x 10

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 10

Really good workout. Started off with dips today, the hardest thing is getting the bag on my back with 35kg in it :lol:

FST-7 was awesome, had major pumpage! :laugh:

The EZ bar drop set was great, everything today was focused on the right contraction and squeezing the muscle group on every rep, and my god, my biceps felt like they were ON FIRE on the last set!! Most intense I've ever felt them.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice workout mate! with the dips, as you get heavier weight just put the bag on the floor with the strap bits up so you can hook your legs through them


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate. Hmm yeah could do that I suppose 

On my bicep FST-7's I kept repeating in my head....PEAK YOU BASTARD BICEPS, PEAK!! :lol:

Really wanna bring the peak out now, I know it can be genetic but I'll try my best anyway :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmao maybe if you keep saying it they will :thumb: :lol: what the guns measure in at after the cut?


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Fst-7 is a cool method - used to love the feeling when I did it ;0)


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah it's awesome. Hmm haven't measured Ry, will do tomorrow. They don't look any smaller, all my clothes seem to fit the same and my arms are leaner now. So perhaps I may of gained a little bit of muscle too.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah get them measured mate so you know your size atm  what you hoping for withing the next year or 2 18"+ and lean ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah mate, want them at 18 inches with nice peaks 

Would like them at that size within the next 6 months tbh


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

hope it goes to plan matey  will seriously hate you if we all met up at the body power expo and you have superior gunnage :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

weeve talked about actually going cause i think it would be a good laugh cause all of us are young


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Mate by gunnage will be tearing my sleeves by then  :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

may 21-22 it is mate down in birmingham 

EDIT - so means more time to save up :thumb:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

It will be like a body buildin orgy :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

LMFAO :lol: as michael said to me when i was chatting to him, it will be a comparison of gunnage and sharing of sh1t jokes  :lol:


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Better pack on some serious mass then boys


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ruaidhri said:


> this all sounds a bit gay to me guys, i'm looking forward to seeing all the super fit corporate birds (though I'm more likely to cum in my pants if i see the likes of jay or ronnie)


and were the gay ones mate :whistling:  :lol: i think it would be good, theres sh1t loads to do at it, bench press challenges pull up challenges etc, lots of places to buy supps and sh1t


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Ruaidhri you'll cvm in your pants when you see me! Now shut up :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

they bloody well better be! i'l take back a good amount of tubs to the hotel room :thumb: :lol: think theres a decent gym near by to, big golds one, would be good to go to aswel


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

Um hello . . . . Im living in Bham!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

are you :lol: ? didnt know that :laugh:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I'd deffo be up for that


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

If i dont get to chat before you go, enjoy france mate  i expect explicit stories to come home with you of your adventures! :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey man, I'm still here! :lol:

Off in a few hours, just thaught I'd come on here and say bye to everyone first 

Have a good week or so training fella's, try and get a PB on the squats Ry


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh and feel free to rep me like fvck everyone


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good lad  lol, dont know might just leave it till before the holiday, build the strength up and try like 130  either that or go for 120 for reps on friday :thumb:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

So lucky going on that holiday my pasty white body envies you


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Also Bulk I know the french have different exercises... primarily running away from people (usually the Germans) so steer clear of those wacky exercises. Incidentally if you have an England footy shirt tip-ex out the St. George and you can give them a white flag as a present that they can use!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Man all this chat of the expo got me all excited. Me and mike are really up for goin would be a right laugh i reckon!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

It would be a right laugh! Id feel like the outcast tho the only person there not aged to drink :lol: fake id would be in order me thinks


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm baaaaaaaaack! Miss me anyone?? 

Had a great time, went to a few festivals and ended up sleeping with the daughter of the people we were staying with....She's 32 :whistling: :lol:

Nailed her 3 times, drank nearly every day and swam in the pool in the 36 degrees sun....I wanna go back 

Oh and also had a training session yesterday with a former powerlifting champion, we trained arms. Was fun


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one double your age nearly :thumb: haha! Glad you enjoyed it! Tis me off for the hols next  ! Lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol yeah, not far off :lol:

Yeah bet you can't wait, it was up to 36 degrees out there, 38 today apparently! Been raining all week at home :lol:

But anyway, back tomorrow! Also starting the Natadrol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yep defo cant! Gona get the tits out and catch a cheeky tan  fvck me thats hot! Haha

Nice one  after my hols im gona be starting a new diet me thinks  cals upped carbs lowered less shakes and more meals


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cool, sounds good mate. I'm glad I've finished cutting anyway, time to get big lol. What's your reasoning for dropping shakes and adding more meals in btw? I was thinking of doing that, purely just to save money and use less whey, but I find them easy to drink at breakfast, vital after a workout and handy before bed. So I don't really know where I can replace them tbh :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

its still going to be shakes with breakky and post workout mate but just instead of a shake im gonna wack some cottage cheese down my gullet before bed lol much better plus saves whey! haha plus i prefer eating whole food sources of protein aswell lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol at your holiday antics Jake. Nice one though lol!

And a workout with an ex powerlifting champion? Sounds awesome, I would be jealous if you hadn't trained ARMS! What powerlifter does that! lol. Shoulda done deads or squats!

What were you both thinking!

Good to have you back though mate. xxx


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol cheers mate.

Well I went there to train arms, just nice and easy been as I was on holiday lol. Got there and he was training arms too so we just done set after set after each other. Was good fun though, must of done about 4/5 sets per exercise with barely any rest, even my biceps are sore today :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao! Did you ask him about his lifts atall?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

No, he barely spoke a word of English lol. The person I went with said he could lift around 180kg, so I'm guessing she meant bench press, which is very good lol.

He was very strong, was doing preacher curls with like 60kg. I nearly matched him on skull crushers though, we had like 45kg on the bar and went to failure, I got 15 and he got about 17


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

That must have been a good feeling  lol and im guessing this person you went there with was the person you "went with"? :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah mate, you're right :lol:

Just been tagged in 2 pics of me and him doing preacher curls on Facebook lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

*goes to check his fb updates  lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Friday 27/8/10 - Back (start of Wendler 5/3/1 routine):

Deadlifts:

55kg x 10 (warm up)

85kg x 5 (warm up)

105kg x 5

125kg x 5

140kg x 5

Wide grip chins:

1 x 6

1 x 6

1 x 6

T-bar rows (with v-bar):

45kg x 12

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

70kg x 8

Lat pull downs:

50kg x 10

50kg x 10 (close grip, underhand)

50kg x 10

60kg x 12 (close grip, underhand)

40kg x 10 (behind head)

Good workout. Nice to get back into it after the holiday. Was almost sick lol, bit of a shock after 12 days off hard training.

Felt good though


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice pics, that guy is one lump of fat :laugh: i expected him to be a tank! lol just checked out the womens fb, not a bad pull :thumb: wee milf  lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good deadlifts mate considering no hard training for 12 days :thumb: ! on the up again! whats the 5/3/1 programme? im guessing you do a weight at 5 reps then 3 reps then 1 rep ? lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol yeah he's got a fair bit of bodyfat but is very strong. Did you see all the pics?

Well the first week you do 5/5/5 then the second is 3/3/3, then the third is 5/3/1 then the 4th week is a deload week.

Yeah she looks nice in person, haven't actually looked at her pics yet lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah mate just seen them, the ones of you doing the crushers and rope pull downs etc? lol the one where your doing the crushers and your arms are bent it looks like he wants to eat you :lol:

ahh cool, whats a deload week ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

:lol:

A deload week is where you strip the weight right back and just go light, then go back to week one and start again but with a 5% increase or whatever. I'll probably use the deload week to test 1RM's though


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh cool  bulk diet on the go now ? have you started nata yet also  ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yep, first day of the new bulk diet today mate. And yes, popped 4 Nata-D pills today


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Loving the crack mate,get a pic up of this milf cos im not on facebook ffs:mad:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yep, first day of the new bulk diet today mate. And yes, popped 4 Nata-D pills today


good  how long you gona use it for ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

8-10 weeks mate 

Yeah will put a link on now Dan, you should be able to view it....

http://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=1449906111#!/photo.php?pid=307006&id=660598783&ref=fbx_album


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

cool mate  you gona keep it at 4 pills or taper it up ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Taper up mate. First week is 4 pills, then it goes up to 6 for a few weeks then finally up to 8. May even try 10 on the last few weeks lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one! hopefully gets you some good mass gains :beer:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah hope so mate. Delts and tri's on Sunday, can't wait


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice mate  has the workout split changed?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Well it goes like this now mate....

Monday - Legs and abs

Wednesday - Chest and biceps

Friday - Back and abs

Sunday - Delts and triceps

I MIGHT also have an AM session on Monday too. I think biceps still need to be hit more reguarly so I might do some cardio in the morning and have a quick bicep blast too, then legs in the evening


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I dont think you will need the extra bicep work mate cause your biceps are already getting hit twice a week remember once directly and once indirectly, so just keep it at that but make sure they aint getting overtrained cause i dont know how quickly your muscles recover


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah I know that mate, but alot of people hit them directly twice a week because they're such a small muscle group and recover faster. Haven't decided yet though anyway, might try it and see


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah I know that mate, but alot of people hit them directly twice a week because they're such a small muscle group and recover faster. Haven't decided yet though anyway, might try it and see


suppose its all trial and error  give it a try for a few months and see what happens lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Sunday 29/8/10 - Boulders and horse shoes:

Military press:

15kg x 15 (warm up)

45kg x 10 (warm up)

55kg x 10

60kg x 7

65kg x 4

Dumbell shoulder press:

24kg x 10

29kg x 10

34kg x 10

39kg x 5

Wide grip upright rows:

40kg x 10

45kg x 8

45kg x 10

Seated lateral raises:

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 12 (stood up and cheated last 2 reps)

CGBP:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 8

80kg x 6

70kg x 8

Dips:

+20kg - 6

+20kg - 5

+20kg - 5

Tricep push downs (FST-7):

20kg x 10

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 10

Wow, what a strange workout!

Started off on the mili press, terrible. Felt really weak, only managed 4 reps with 65kg and I've had 4 reps with 72.5kg before. But then went onto dumbell press and fvck me! Huge PB's!!

Previous PB was 31.5kg for 3 reps, today I got 10 reps with 34kg and 5 reps with 39kg!!

The trouble with pairing 2 muscle groups up like this is once you've finished training one, the other suffers. My CGBP was sh1te compared to normal because my delts were holding me back. Dips were pretty pathetic too, done the same amount of reps with 15kg more before.

Had just 30 seconds rest between sets on the FST-7's today and had a good pump.

Overall I'm pretty pleased, but over the moon with the dumbell presses :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good workout mate! Was the mil press seated or standing? And behind the neck or infront?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Standing, infront of neck mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh cool  thats some db pressing mate! Whats your max on mil press? Is it the 72.5kg?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, well I've done 72.5kg for 4 reps. Never tried higher, so maybe 75kg or 77.5kg. But I can't believe I was dumbell pressing a total weight of 78kg for 5 reps! They used to be way weaker than my barbell press lol!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

well now there taking over!! lol i quite fancy maxing out soon! lol might do it next monday for deads


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cool, bet you'll destroy you current PB on the deadlift! I reckon you've got at least 140kg/145kg in you, maybe more!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i think i might have 150+ in me tbh cause when i done the 130 ages ago it felt ok, not a major struggle lol fact im off to my youtube account to check the vid! lol how do you like bulking again bulkamania  ? lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Fvcking love it mate 

The way those dumbells went up today, I can't wait for dumbell bench press on Wednesday! Hopefully I can push up the 44's for a few reps


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

mate that would be insane! how the fvck do you get those in place ? lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

With great difficulty :lol:

I just lift them off the floor, rest them on my knees and sort of throw them towards me with my knees as I lie back onto the bench, not the safest thing to do tbh :lol:

It's even harder with shoulder press though, I had to arch my back right down until they were on my chest then push them up as quickly as possible :lol:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Hey dude, hows training going? I added you on facebook btw, im chris haha


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ahh I was wondering who it was :lol:

Yeah it's going good mate, done some good dumbell shoulder pressing today if you go back a page 

I'll talk to you on there in a bit or something, Match Of The Day is starting :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> With great difficulty :lol:
> 
> I just lift them off the floor, rest them on my knees and sort of throw them towards me with my knees as I lie back onto the bench, not the safest thing to do tbh :lol:
> 
> It's even harder with shoulder press though, I had to arch my back right down until they were on my chest then push them up as quickly as possible :lol:


ahh i do that when i do flat db bench lol its a fvcker! its not unsafe if you do it slowly lol im not as bad cause i use dbs on incline lol

ahh the shoulder press with dbs! lol when i do it i try to use the momentum to flick my arm up it that makes sense? lol probs easy for me cause im on pussy weight dumbells! lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lmao nah I know what you mean, it can be very difficult. God help me when I'm using 50kg dumbells :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

**** that! lol you got any bros or that who could help you ? lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nope I don't, and I don't really think the dog would be much help either tbh :lol:

Ah I'm sure it'll be fine for bench press, shoulder press would be more difficult but by the time I'm pressing 50's on that I'll hopefully be living and training in Cardiff lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

never no he could be a hidden dog hulk :lol:

hopefully by that time you'l be in a gym and have a spotter! lol


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks for comment on facebook pal


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Monday 30/8/10 - Legs and abs:

Squats:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5

90kg x 5

100kg x 13

SLDL:

55kg x 10

75kg x 8

85kg x 8

95kg x 8

Leg extensions:

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

Leg curls:

45kg x 8

45kg x 6

45kg x 6

Crunches:

1 x 30

Bicycle twist crunches:

1 x 20

Good workout. Following the 5/3/1 system on squats as you know, so the last set was to failure. I was going to go for 15 but my head started pounding, thaught my headaches were coming back so racked it! Thankfully my head was ok afterwards, don't want that for a third time. Fvck knows why it happens.

First time doing SLDL's today and really enjoyed them. Kept form very strict, back completely flat and lowered to below knees. Weight felt ok so will up it next week.

Really focused on form on the leg extensions, squeezing the muscle at the top and lowering slowly. Left out calves because I'd of had to of gone under the bar again and I didn't want anything to set my head off.

Pleased though, think the 13 reps is a PB anyway.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good squatting! i think your headaches will be the same as mines, a sharp pain in the lower back of your head ? if so its because your holding your breath while repping, causes tension on your head and gives you those pains, i used to do it alot but now i make sure i breathe loudly to make sure lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i always blow out, sound like a tosser but works for me, also gets me rilled up a bit too, bit extra aggression on the lift may help


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah I've had it before, then if I did anything strenuous for like a week it'd set headaches off again which usually lasted like 20 mins. Even having a [email protected] set it off lol. But it's only squats that cause it so I was wondering whether maybe it was the bar catching a nerve or something?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Only person who get's em as well lol.

I just deloaded for a week and was fine when went back to normal. Squats set mine off as well.

They're alot more painful than you would think, annoying when trying to masturbate!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol yeah it's very strange. Certainly don't want that again.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

fvck nos mate, try breathing loudly on squats to make sure you do next time see if thats the case, if not it could be a trapped nerve?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah that's what I was thinking. I was told by someone to keep my chin down so I'm looking at the floor when squatting to alter the position of my neck. It's worked up to now anyway.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

where do you hold the bar on your shoulders? high or low?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Low mate, right in that comfy spot lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

how low ? lol explain it ? i hold the bar right on my neck, sits on top of the top bone of my spinal collar if that makes sense?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Right on the lowest part of my trap if you get me. Any lower and it would slide off lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah i get you lol how can you hold that weight there without it sliding off man! lol i struggle even where i hold mines and it gets supported by both delts! haha


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Well I dunno, it's hard to explain lol. I don't hold it high anyway :tongue:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Just a quick update, weighed in the other day and I was 13.11 stone. Up like 5 lbs already lol. Just water weight I expect. Oh and btw Ryan, I measured my arm too and it's still 17 inches tensed and it's leaner now too, so maybe I gained a little bit of muscle whilst I cut. Pretty much exactly the same size as it was when I weighed 14.8 stone.

Chest and biceps tomorrow, can't wait


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats good mate  always nice to know the guns are big! Lol ohh and leg pics matey :whistling: ?


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Yeah where are the pics of the wheels Jakeyboy!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Haven't got time to read your whole journal mate, but 17 inch arms  jealous.

You on any gear?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Just taken them now, just uploading them....


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers for popping in Barker. Nah I'm natty mate


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Ahh, just had a look back a few pages, Nata-D?

Is that some kind of pro hormone?

what supps you on if any?

and can you direct me to some page numbers with pics on please haha


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Here they are, bit dark I'm afraid. Yes, all laugh.... :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nata-D is a natural product mate. Yeah will look through now, can't remember where half my pics are lol.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Had to smile at the layed down one, looks like you're about to bash one out over what ever's on tv haha

got a nice bulge above the knee though


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Nata-D is a natural product mate.


Ahh right, what exactly does it do? Do you need to cycle it or anything?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Have a look at page 42 mate, few pics on there. Although my face looks ****ed up lol. Basically Nata-D has androgenic affects but is still classed as a natural procuct, think I've got that right anyway. Best thing to do it just Google it mate, will explain it better than me lol.


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Awful pics, that really best you can do! They look good though mate. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol sorry mate, room's quite dark right now. Cheers, they need alot of work though :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Looking pretty good on them pics mate, you do ab exercises?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate. Train abs occasionally lol. Bit lazy when it comes to them. Only do like 2 sets of crunches after legs once a week :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice leg pics buddy, did you have to take them like that on the bed but cause like barker said it looks pretty wrong haha and is that strainghteners i see in the second pic  ? Lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wednesday 1/9/10 - Chest and biceps:

Bench press:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

70kg x 5

85kg x 5

95kg x 9

Dumbell press:

34kg x 10

39kg x 7

Had to stop there.

I'm fvcking furious. The headaches have come back. It was from going to failure on those fvcking squats on Monday, I felt it kicking in then so stopped on 13 reps. If I went to 15 it would be even worse. Now if I do ANYTHING strenuous for a week or so it'll set it off. FFS!

ANOTHER set back. It MUST be the bar catching a nerve ending on my neck or something, because no other exercise sets it off at all, just squats. Because it didn't kick in 100% as I stopped before it got too bad, I'm gonna try to train on Sunday, see if it's ok then.

That's it for squats though I'm afraid, they're not worth the risk. Unfortunatly I'm going to have to pack them in. Though to be honest, they haven't really done alot for me. Been doing them for about 18 months now and my legs are no bigger than they were back then ffs. Those pics I posted last night are good shots lol, that's them looking their best and that aint saying alot.

So up until October, when I train in a gym in Spain, I'll just have to do sh1t loads of heavy lunges and other supersets etc.

:cursing:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Would love to comment on your pics but I don't have night vision lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Try front squats or hack squats? Try what i said about breathing mate it could be that buddy never no, if that doesnt work it must be a nerveor something, try a higherbar position aswell?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah think it is a nerve ending tbh mate. BUT, I've been racking my brain trying to think what I could do instead and I've got it. Been as I don't have a leg press machine or hack squat machine I could do front squats at the end, and look at this for a good idea instead of hacks....


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Mate when i said hack squats i was talking bout where its like a deadlift behind you if you get me? Look it up if you can, you can either front squat hack squat or zercher squat for another version buddy  that looks pretty pointless that one you found id get annoyed having to do one side then the other lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah I know which squat you meant lol, but I found that one which looks good IMO. You don't have to keep changing shoulders half way through the set, it doesn't really matter which one you rest the bar on. But if you want you can just put it on the left one set and the right for the next set :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh true you could do that, suppose this trapped nervepossibilty might be good sorta lol letting you brsnch out on exercises


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol true mate. When I go to Spain they have leg press machines etc there so I'll be using that. Really hope my head will be ok to hammer the boulders and horse shoes on Sunday lol. If so, supersets galore 

Oh and btw, I weighed in again this morning. I'm now 14.075. Wtf? :lol:

So I came back 6 days ago at 13.8 and I've already gone up over 6 lbs? That's a lb a day ffs :lol:

Must be water!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Sorry to hear about the bad news mate, you tried dumbell lunges and 'steps'?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

No probs man, cheers. Yeah I do lunges, fvcking hate them but I do them. Not every week but sometimes. Gonna have to do them reguarly now lol!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

yeah i was doing them today, a different method though, you put the leg you're not working behind you on like a ledge or something, then just lower yourself on the working leg. Kept loosing my balance though absolutely despise them


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ah right, sounds interesting mate. Yeah they're really not a pleasent exercise lol. I've supersetted lunges with leg extensions before. One word - Ouch! :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

One of the reasons i wanna join a gym so i can get on that leg press and stop fannying around trying to train my legs with free weights


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hopefully heads ok  get some pbs smashed! And could be muscle memory? You may have lost a tiny bit of muscle during the cut? Or it would be water lol do you look full?

And barker they sound like bulgarian split squats?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol I train at home too mate and also don't have a leg press machine. You should get yourself a power rack though if you don't already have one, can go to failure on exercises without worrying about a spotter. Got mine for £135 but it was on sale. Still, you can find good bargains if you really look.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Hopefully heads ok  get some pbs smashed! And could be muscle memory? You may have lost a tiny bit of muscle during the cut? Or it would be water lol do you look full?
> 
> And barker they sound like bulgarian split squats?


Hmm maybe, although 6 days is a bit quick to gain muscle back through muscle memory, usually takes a few weeks lol. The chances are it is water though, don't look much different though if I'm honest.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ohh well weights on the up and if its water then dontcomplain cause it will drop off soon! Lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah true mate. I also tried loading creatine for the first time, so that will probably make me hold even more water than usual.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

What creatine you got? Hope it serves you well cause it did jack sh|t for me :lol:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

just curious , what you weigh now? your avi says working to 220lbs just wondering how far you are


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah it's not the best but I do try it now and again and I've never loaded it before so wanted to try that. I just got Optimum Nutrition 500g for £7.99 off Discount Supplements, love that site lol. Think that's pretty much the cheapest creatine around!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> just curious , what you weigh now? your avi says working to 220lbs just wondering how far you are


Well only just started bulking again but I'm already up to 197 lbs. Gained 6 lbs in 6 days so mostly water I expect lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats good mate! I payed like 11 quid for mines haha its still sitting up in my supps shelf barely touched lmao


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol my cupboard is full of supps :lol:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thats good mate, not too far to go. have you any aims for it time wise?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Hmm would like to hit it by next March at least (I'll be 19 then). But by that time I'd like to be 220 lbs with a decent bodyfat%. Like 15% or under lol.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

What kind of creatine is it like mono, CEE etc.?

be interesting to see if it helps you as im thinking bout getting some


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok, been doing some research and I think I've found what's causing my headaches. It's called exertion headaches. Commonly known as weight lifters headache and tension headache. Found out some stuff about it....

- Some people are more prone to them than others. Effects less than 10% of population.

- Cause is believed to be increased blood pressure impacting a specific nerve on the back of your head/neck. The throbbing will continue for minutes to hours.

- The problem typically will disappear and reappear over time. After it occurs, it may be days -> weeks until exertion will not have the same impact.

- Commonly attributed to leg exercise (Squats, lunges, etc) due to the mass strain put on the body.

- There is prescription available to reduce effect. You take a dose prior to exercise.

I also wondered if creatine might of been the culprit as alot of people seem to get headaches when taking it. And it's a bit of a coincedance that I've been back on it for 6 days and the problem has come back, but IMO it's more likely to be exertion headaches.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Barker said:


> What kind of creatine is it like mono, CEE etc.?
> 
> be interesting to see if it helps you as im thinking bout getting some


It's mono mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats the headaches i got and the reason with the breathing was what caused mines, sorted my breathing and never happend again, thats why you hear me breathing heavy now on my vids :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ah right lol.

I find it strange that it's never happened with any other exercise other than squats though. I've held my breath on many different exercises before and been fine lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah but squats are really stranious mate thats why, was squats with me but once it came any exerciseset it off, infact tell a lie it was leg press lol i tried to much too soon! Haha give it a few days, try on sunday with heavy breathing see if they come atall


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah mate, will do. Hate having time off, only just come back from 12 days off in France, now I've gotta take even more time off. Very frustrating lol, feels like I'm wasting so much time. Need to look decent for Spain! :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

More photo whoring.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Second pics the best one for the guns you bitch! Nice one tho, that thread you put up in the supps section is awesome, reps when i can buddy


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol cheers mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

When and whats the next workout then  ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

HOPEFULLY will be able to get through delts and triceps tomorrow. That's if my head's ok by then. Mind you, just posing whilst taking those pics earlier didn't feel too good


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hope so mate! Just take it lighter and breathe! Should be ok


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

looking large mate, well done, whats you wheels like? im near on 20lbs heavier than you and your arms look much bigger. you scamping on the legs hahaha just playing .

you will get 220 by then mate,


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate, got some leg shots on the previous page, or the page before that. They're about 24/25 inches. Not great, need work lol.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

there not bad mate, not the best pics to tell from what the calfs measuring? squating then moving onto close footed leg press brought mine on fast. just changed routine to hamme hams bit more then spliting it up?

ont know if it will help for you but i made squats 5x5 unbtil i got my squat right up its around 170kg for reps now and hjust thinking of changing to more hypertrophy reps now. but what works for one ... may not for another and all that .


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Well I've got to stop squats for a while or just keep to low reps. Dunno if you read the other pages but I suffer from exertion headaches but it's only squats that set them off, nothing else. But yeah, I'm going to really hammer legs with supersets of lunges and leg extensions etc then supersets of SLDL and leg curls. I can also do hack squats with my power rack, I posted an example vid the other day. Then when I go to Spain I can leg press.

Calves are about 18 inches I think mate.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sooo boredddd fly by, i wana workout


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Same here man, training tomorrow though with a bit of luck


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i'l be training monday  lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

What you got Monday then mate?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

back and bicepossss! i want a new deadlift max me thinks


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cool mate, I'm sure you'll get one. 140kg?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

145-150 hopefully


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Sunday 5/9/10 - Shoulders and triceps:

Dumbell shoulder press:

15kg x 10 (warm up)

34kg x 10

36.5kg x 10

39kg x 10

Wide grip upright rows:

40kg x 10

45kg x 8

45kg x 8

Barbell front raises:

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

Seated lateral raises:

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 10

Dips:

BW - 10

+20kg - 8

+25kg - 6

+25kg - 6

Skull crushers SS with tricep push downs:

40kg x 12 (skulls)

20kg x 8 (push downs)

Skull crushers SS with tricep push downs:

40kg x 10 (skulls)

20kg x 8 (push downs)

Skull crushers SS with tricep push downs:

40kg x 8 (skulls)

20kg x 8 (push downs)

Really good session, pleased with that! 5 rep PB on the last set of dumbell presses! Can't believe I got 10 out! I then put 41.5kg on the dumbells but couldn't get the bastards into place! 

Head started hurting a bit on the dumbell presses but by the last set it completely went away! Mind you I did take an Ibuprofen before the workout.

Used good form on the front raises today instead of just swinging the weight up lol, felt really good.

Tricep supersets were quite intense, although for some reason triceps just don't seem to hurt that much to train, unlike biceps lol.

Kept rest time low today, 90 seconds max apart from the dumbell presses because it took at least a minute to change the fvcking weights over lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Sweet session buddy, maybe with the 41.5kg you could put them at the edge of a shelf or something and roll them onto your shoulders? Also the front raises, that 25kg plus bar or including bar?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate. Yeah that's an option. But I'd quite like to have a go at making my own spotting system, take a look at this mate....

http://www.home-gym-bodybuilding.com/homemade-dumbbell-spotting-system.html

And it's 25kg including the bar, was trying to keep form good.

Btw how did your run go?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Looking big in the new avvy bud!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats really intelligent, you should def do that mate, and thats some big ass front raising! Lol

Fuking brutal mate haha legs are dead, going to soak in a mega hot bath just now haha times on fb lol il think youl like the end part of what i said  lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Looking big in the new avvy bud!


Cheers mate 

Those are some impressive numbers in your sig btw!! :thumbup1:


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Good work with the shoulders mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Thats really intelligent, you should def do that mate, and thats some big ass front raising! Lol
> 
> Fuking brutal mate haha legs are dead, going to soak in a mega hot bath just now haha times on fb lol il think youl like the end part of what i said  lol


Yeah it's a great idea. Cheers mate, pretty light weight tbh but when you do it with no momentum at all your delts really feel it!

Just read it, good idea mate lol. I can't stand running myself :lol:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> Those are some impressive numbers in your sig btw!! :thumbup1:


Thanks,a new number on cgbp later if things work out

I never got to view this milf of yours,link didn't work,probably this useless phone:lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Merat said:


> Good work with the shoulders mate :thumbup1:


Cheers bro :thumbup1:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Great job on the workout Bulk. That spotting system looks really cool as well. Very smart, give it a shot for sure!

When you gonna sort yourself out with a descent phone so we can get some training footage!!!!!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Thanks,a new number on cgbp later if things work out
> 
> I never got to view this milf of yours,link didn't work,probably this useless phone:lol:


Just tried uploading the pic straight onto here but it says the size exceeds the forums limit


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bri said:


> Great job on the workout Bulk. That spotting system looks really cool as well. Very smart, give it a shot for sure!
> 
> When you gonna sort yourself out with a descent phone so we can get some training footage!!!!!


Cheers Bri. Yeah will give it a go, got lots of time on my hands anyway so I fancy making something. If you look through that site it's got lots of other things you can make too.

I'm going to start recording on Wednesday mate, already got a fair few pics to go on now so need to get some training footage etc and I'll be good to go. Btw my camera is 10.2 megapixel believe it or not lol.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Not to worry mate:crying:

:lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Just get yourself on a computer and the link should work


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

Bulkamania said:


> Just tried uploading the pic straight onto here but it says the size exceeds the forums limit


all my pic say this mae, just copy it into paint , press resize/skew and drop % down to say 10% and then right click on it and send to , where ever you send it in your pics. then come on here attach image and violla, although may have to do few times to get size right but 10% should be ok.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

if you wanto see the pic jake go to it on fb then when your at the pic click right click and view image then post that link


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I did send a link before mate but it didn't work for Dan.

Cheers Warren, will try that lol.

Leg blast tomorrow, actually looking foward to it for once as I'll be trying new things and new supersets etc. I think it's always good to change up exercises and add in supersets/drop sets etc, keeps things interesting


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah but that was to the fb album this way it would just be the pic lol whats the plan for legs tomos?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I did do it to the pic mate but I think it's because he isn't a friend he couldn't view it.

Gonna do 4 sets of 8 reps on the hack squat, then 4 sets of SLDL's then some leg extensions then leg curls then seated calf raises then finish off with some boring ab work lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I aint a friend of hers and i got on it lol, sounds good mate, you doing those weird ****** bar hacks or what? Get the ab work done!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Hmm dunno then lol. Yeah the power rack hacks...."Rack hacks" :lol:

Might try something different for abs, may even go crazy and do crunches AND leg raises :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmfao so cheesy!

Do 15 crunches with a weight plate of 5 or 10kg behind your head or even a db with that weight as it will be easier to hold, after that do 20 lying leg raises and never let your legs touch the floor, hold at bottom for 5 seconds then next rep, after that do 15 hanging knee raises, repeat circuit 2-3 times with only 30 seconds rest between circuits and none between exercises, see how that does ya 

With the reps btw for some reason i always have to have my reps for a circuit adding up to 50 :lol: dont ask why! Lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cool mate, wil give that a try. Is it harder holding it behind your head then? 'Cause I've done crunches/sit ups before with like 40kg on my chest on the tricep bar and that was pretty easy tbh lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I find it alot harder cause your pulling it up with you as apposed to on your chest where it just moves like a part of your body if that makes sense?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah I get you mate. Will try it with a 10kg plate 'cause I'm alpha.

Or maybe 5 if that's too heavy :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

10kg should be ok, 15's a diff story :lol: if the plates awkward use a db


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Monday 6/9/10 - Legs and abs:

Dumbell lunges SS with leg extensions:

25kg x 10 (lunges)

75kg x 8 (leg extensions)

Dumbell lunges SS with leg extensions:

25kg x 10 (lunges)

75kg x 8 (leg extensions)

Dumbell lunges SS with leg extensions:

25kg x 10 (lunges)

75kg x 8 (leg extensions)

SLDL's:

55kg x 10

75kg x 8

95kg x 8

105kg x 8

Leg curls:

50kg x 8

45kg x 7

45kg x 6

Seated calf raises:

90kg x 10

90kg x 10

90kg x 10

90kg x 10

90kg x 10

Leg raises SS with crunches:

1 x 15 (leg raises)

1 x 20 (crunches)

Leg raises SS with crunches:

1 x 15 (leg raises)

1 x 20 (crunches)

Great workout, felt good.

Well the rack hacks didn't really go to plan, I've got a 6 foot bar and a 7 foot bar but I think it's only the 7 foot bar that'll fit and the ends are smooth so I was doing a warm up set with 50kg on it (or 70kg including bar) and as I put it back down the fvcking weights all fell off as I must of loosened the collar with my back, I thaught fvck this lol.

Done some supersets which really burned, should of done a third exercises for quads really.

SLDL's felt good, will continue to up the weight. Lower back felt it a bit today too.

OMG I had the weirdest feeling in my calves today! Finished the 5 sets and they were twitching like mad, I could barely stand up still! It was like standing on a vibrating plate, felt mental! :lol:

They were shaking like mad, if I went up onto my toes I could barely stand up lol. Kept rest periods to just 30 seconds in between sets.

Decided against the ab circuits as I was knackered but will try it one day soon. Tbh the supersets were hard enough!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Pmsl sounds like the "rack hacks" were an epic fail :lol: ? I love the calf burns! There epic  you got a calf raise machine thing? Dont lie you just hate ab work and pussied out :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah they were lol. Nah I haven't but I set the safety bars at just below knee height and put a bench in the power rack. I then put a plate under my feet and the bar accross my knees and did the raises. It's good 'cause if you fail you can just rest it on the bars 

Shhhh, 2 ab exercises is alot for me! :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh good idea buddy  do you put a pad at your knees atall to protect them? And lmao body power im gona MAKE you do ab work! :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> Ahh good idea buddy  do you put a pad at your knees atall to protect them? And lmao body power im gona MAKE you do ab work! :lol:


Why on earth would I use a pussy pad??........ I use a towel instead, folded twice :innocent: :lol:

Oh ****, no way!! :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

One more gun shot for good measure :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Pmsl "folded twice" that made me laugh :lol: and yess way buddy 

Your becoming a posing vein fuker now buddy :lol: whats with the wierd hand placement tho? Lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lmao I know, gonna have to slow down with the pics now :lol:

I dunno, it puts my bicep in a different position lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao if you check barkers journal youl see ive let you off and the reason why  :lol:

And ahh cool, i think your better with the pose that youve got in your avi, get the peak in! Next time you do pics get a front double bicep in there :thumbup1:


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

natty fly by

wizzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

looking big mate, did you run that nattadrol sh!te? and what workout or system do you think has enabled you to put on most size?

thankyou


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Heyy buddy.

I'm on the Natadrol now mate, 10 days in. Strength is on the up but that could just be beacuse I'm back to bulking now so eating more.

Regarding routines, I've been doing 3x5 for compounds but changed to 5/3/1 now. Honestly though for other exercises I think you should just go with how you feel. Don't stick to the same rep ranges all the time, just change things about. Also I love adding in drop sets and supersets to shock my muscles into growth.

Oh and I've been doing something called FST-7 for biceps and triceps as I'm trying to get my arms up to 18 inches and they don't respond very fast. Check it out on Google if you like, but basically you do 7 sets of 8-12 reps with 30-45 seconds rest between sets


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Great job on the workout you little ab pussy, but tbh doesn't really look like 5/3/1 to me!????!!!?? :whistling:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

No I know, that's because I'm not gonna be squatting for a while because of my head. Will be doing it on bench press on Wednesday though.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wednesday 8/9/10 - Chest and biceps:

Bench press:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

75kg x 3

90kg x 3

100kg x 8

Dumbell press:

34kg x 10

39kg x 9

44kg x 4

Dips:

+20kg - 6

+20kg - 5

+20kg - 5

Dumbell fly's:

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

20kg x 10

Close grip EZ bar curls:

30kg x 10

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

Dumbell hammer curls:

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

Close grip EZ bar concentration curls (FST-7):

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

25kg x 8

PB CITY BABY!! 

Great workout, loved it.

On the second week of 5/3/1 and went to failure on the last set (some sites say you shouldn't but some say you should, the schedule I printed off said I should so I did) and got 2 more reps than my previous PB with 100kg.

Second set of dumbell presses up 2 reps, nearly got 10 though! And the last set I only got 1 rep before, got 4 today 

Also on the fly's, last time my 3 sets went something like this....8, 7, 5. Today I got 3 sets of 10 with good form, really stretching at the bottom of the rep, really pleased with these.

EZ curls were super strict form, no swinging apart from the last 2 reps of the last set as I was pretty much at failure after 6 reps.

Stripped the weight back on the hammer curls and concentrated on from also, squeezing the bicep at the top. FST-7 to finish off and had an insane pump :laugh:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

massive arms mate! hoping to get to that sort of size! how old are you again?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

james4d said:


> massive arms mate! hoping to get to that sort of size! how old are you again?


Aww cheers mate, appreciate the comment 

I'm 18 mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

quality mate! im 20 and wayyy behind! :laugh:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol how long you been training mate?


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

errr ave a look at my journal if you dont mind mate, any tips and that, just a few below this one on the main page, "time to get serious" its called, one year properly mate, 2 years before that just messing around doing bits and pieces!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Awesome work mate!! 100 for 8 is insane! Is the first week not meant to be 5 reps for the sets tho? I duno im not clued up on the 5/3/1 lol, i worked out today  haha


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate 

Yeah but I'm on the second week mate, so it goes 3/3/3 (or failure)


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Aw i thought you were just on first week lol, so next weeks sorta like a 1rm week? Lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Shows how much attention you pay to what I say after my workouts :whistling: :lol:

Next week goes 5/3/1, then the week after is a deload week. Or in other words, the week I max out 

Then will do light stuff afterwards


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh i remember now  of course i pay attention!! Just forgetful :tongue: lol next sesh friday for you?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah ok then :tongue: :lol:

Yeah got back and abs on Friday then I'd usually do delts and triceps on Sunday but I'm going to do it Saturday instead because I'm going to Cardiff on Sunday


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Aw cool buddy, what you off to cardiff for  ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

To have a look around mate. Hopefully after I've finished my personal training course in Spain I'm moving there to work in Fitness First, 'cause with the course comes a guaranteed freelance job in any FF in the UK. So need to look at appropriate areas and also have a look around the gym etc


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats a good deal mate! Is there a decent one in cardiff then? Get a job up here :thumb: lol plenty of FF up scotland haha :tongue:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol yeah, can go anywhere I want lol. There's 2 in Cardiff, one's much nearer town centre though so would probably be easier to get around, as I don't plan on getting a car when I'm there. I'll be paying out enough money, let alone a car on top lol. There's loads of other gyms down there too, Peak Physique is one of them. I looked it up, looks awesome. It's got 3 floors, the top floor for upper body, the middle floor form back and cardio and the bottom floor for legs lol. Look it up on Google if you like


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats cool, your in control  lol sounds sweet mate, i will look it up tomos when im on the comp, just going to bed soon  had a look at the home page tho and it looks really awesome! Wish i was doing what your doing man i love training and would love to work in a gym or be a pt


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok mate 

Yeah I'm really looking foward to it now, only about 6 weeks or so until I'm off to Spain for 6 weeks lol. Just trying to pack on as much size as possible in the meantime 

Will still train over there though, and they have laptops and internet connection etc so will still log workouts and come on here too


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good man  will you be in about the spanish women? Make it a french AND a spanish older bird :lol: ? Upload pics and sh1t of the gym too when your over there  why dont you just take your laptop over with you? Lol


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Mate IMO don't go to failure on last set, leaves room for progression. circa 1-2 reps....What sites were you looking at? I read the actual manual by the guy that made the program and this is what he said...But if that's not what you want to do then obv. cool, I'm jus being square and going by the book lol.

Just got the impression you may be undecided on what's best by the way you posted so thought would pipe in. :thumbup1: Don't mean to sound like a know it all. 

Great job on the workout though mate loking strooong!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah i get what you're saying Bri, cheers. I also read that he said that, but when I went on forums about it alot of people were saying just go to failure on the last set. So I printed out a schedule that someone posted up on the BB.com forum that said go to failure. I didn't go to failure for deads just incase my back fvcked up again, may stop doing it and go like 2 below failure 

Yeah of course Ryan, gonna bang some 30 year old Spaniards :lol:

Why take my laptop when they've already got some? Lol. Plus it'll make my suitcase even heavier and it's got to be under 20kg.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Brilliant get in there son  :lol: pics for proof remember :whistling: lmao jokes :laugh:

And true lol take advantage of as much as you can! Plus it could get nicked so fuk that lol whre in spain is it again?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol very true mate. Yes, will get some naked pics whilst they sleep :lol:

It's in Javea mate, near Benidorm


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmfao you big perv 

Be sure to go into benidorm one night! Its amazing  !!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol will do mate. You been?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah man been 2 times, once when i was younger with family and once a few years back with my mate and his family :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Friday 10/9/10 - Back:

Deadlifts:

55kg x 10 (warm up)

85kg x 2 (warm up)

115kg x 3

130kg x 3

150kg x 3

T-bar rows:

60kg x 10

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

70kg x 8

Dumbell rows:

34kg x 10

44kg x 8

49kg x 6

Lat pull downs:

50kg x 10

55kg x 8

55kg x 8

Seated rows:

60kg x 8

60kg x 8 (drop set)

50kg x 12 (drop set)

Good workout. Decided not to go to failure on deads, just stick to the set number. Mainly because I didn't want to risk my back, I know it's better now but I'm still wary about it, plus according to Bri and the man himself, Wendler, you're not supposed to go to failure anyway.

Again, concentrated on form today. Much better form on the t-bar rows, I noticed last time on the last few reps my back was starting to round, was ok today. Dropped the weight on dumbell rows and used no momentum at all, felt the lats work alot more.

Everything else pretty standard


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Failure on deads is not a smart idea!  

How's life Jake? Shagged any more 30 somethings recently :thumb: :thumb : :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol true mate.

Yeah things are looking good atm mate, you??

Nahh haven't been out in a while lol, texting one girl atm but she's my age (makes a change :lol: )


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good you decided not to go to failure! Well done tho looks like baks rehealing nicely 

And michael hes going to bang plenty spanish ones in like 6 weeks arent you :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah I'm glad 

Damn right mate!!  :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hows the head btw? Take it theres no more headches?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

No mate, they've gone now. Thank fvck!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

That's great news on the headaches ma man!

Good job on the workout mate, :thumbup1:

Just out of curiosity Jake, you're a good lookin guy how many gals you nailed?? LOL.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmfao bri! Why you wana know? You wana be next in line  :laugh:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Haha, well i must double whatever his number....Conquest to be alpha at the expo PMSL.

Well for me to have double, he must have... erm one. I think somehow he's probly nailed more pmsl.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao! Yeah but your like me and a relationship man, sooo, you can beat him on one thing, the amount of times youve banged your girl  lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

LMFAO!

Aww thank you Bri, I'm flattered 

But as a matter of fact I've only nailed 5 I think it is now lol. Suppose I've always lived out of the way and I'm not really one for going out every weekend anyway, I'll try and double it to 10 though by the expo :lol:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bulk I have this image of you nailing a bird



I'm so sorry


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Pmsl Bambi that sounds about right!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :thumb:

Reps when I can!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

lmfao bambi thats epic :lol: tbh i think if any of us has good arms wed all do the same :lol:


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Ryan speak for yourself, i HAVE got good arms!

lmao I wish, they need about 10% fat off of them and about 4 inches of muscle pmsl


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

meant to put "had" instead of "has" lmao, it'l come soon bri! just wait come body power we shall all be mega hench :thumb: .. hopefully :whistling: :laugh:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Saturday 11/9/10 - Shoulders and triceps:

Dumbell shoulder press:

15kg x 15 (warm up)

34kg x 10

39kg x 12

41.5kg x 8

Barbell front raises:

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

Seated lateral raises:

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 8

10kg x 10

CGBP:

60kg x 10

80kg x 8

90kg x 5

Skull crushers SS with close grip push ups:

45kg x 10 (skulls)

1 x 5 (push ups)

Skull crushers SS with close grip push ups:

45kg x 8 (skulls)

1 x 5 (push ups)

Skull crushers SS with close grip push ups:

45kg x 6 (skulls)

1 x 5 (push ups)

Tricep push downs:

25kg x 8

25kg x 8 (drop set)

20kg x 8 (drop set)

15kg x 12 (drop set)

Good session. Really pleased with the dumbell pressing! Got 12 reps with 39kg today, 10 last time. Managed to get the 41.5's into position this time! Pleased to get 8 reps out too, 10 next week 

Front raises felt good too, didn't fancy upright rows today so done 4 sets on the front raises and side raises.

I reckon if I did triceps first I'd do alot more reps on the CGBP, delts were knackered so couldn't do alot.

Got someone to record me doing dumbell shoulder press and tricep pushdowns too


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Was it the 41.5's you got recorded  ? How come you did delts and tris today anyway mate?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh Ryan, memory like a seive  :lol:

Trained today becuause I'm going to Cardiff tomorrow.

I got the 34kg x 10 on cam and the 39kg x 12. I didn't film the 41.5kg set because I didn't think I'd get them into position! But I did. Maybe I'll film that next week and try to get 10 reps out


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Shurrup not my fault, you put me off saying hope my headaches are ok by sunday! :whistling: :lol:

Ahh cool, how did you get them into position this time bud?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

:lol:

Just the usual wrestling them into position lol, some how it was easier this week. Just put them on my knees and kick them up.

My dumbell shoulder press has gone up insanely in the last month or so, was struggeling to do 31.5kg for 3 reps, now I can do 41.5kg for 8 reps! :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Pretty insane considering youve only been bulking half the past month! Lol well done buddy


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Job mate that's seriously good on the shoulder pressing, how deep do you bring the dumbells???

And arn't you doing 5/3/1 on shoulders??


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers Bri.

I bring the dumbells down just above my shoulders mate, they're probably about an inch from touching them


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thats what i do, i think any deeper its causing unessesary stress


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah exactly


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Great minds think alike ae buddy  lol what time you leaving for cardiff?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah man 

Leaving at about half 9 in the morning mate. Gonna take a shake or 2 with me as I can't see me eating an awful lot of protein down there, will probably get a KFC or something lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah best bet lol, find a nandos and your sorted :thumb: ! :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Oooo good idea


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

ok mate cool, how come no 5/3/1 though? You only doin it for certain bodyparts? I.e bench and deads? If so why's that?

Oh and now head's better we got heavy squattin to look forward to?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah mate, tbh I'm much prefering dumbell presses to barbell presses with shoulders atm, and I like starting with them so don't have much time for 5/3/1 on delts. They seem to react better to higher reps too and they've come on quite well lately, barbell press didn't seem to do alot.

Hmm maybe mate, if I do squat it will have to be low reps. If I go to near failure with higher reps it seems to set it off. May actually go for a 1RM tomorrow....May lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

go for it :thumb: im going for a deadlifting 1RM!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cool mate, when will you do that?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

tomorrow mate, probs a mega bad idea right after legs but fuk it its only for this week :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol nice one, good luck! I'm sure you'll hit a new PB


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i think i should hit 140  if i can get 150 i'l be over the moon! if i hit the 150 i'l go 155 :tongue: lol doubt i'l get that tho as the 160 didnt move more than an inch off the floor 2 weeks back! although i had just done 6 sets with 4 working at 120 lol think that could have hindered it :lol: ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Hmm yeah probably mate lol. But seriously, 150kg would be awesome. Aim for that man


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

:thumbup1:

Go for the 1rm! But make sure to be careful with your head fool lol.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Monday 13/9/10 - Legs and abs:

Squats:

60kg x 5 (warm up)

90kg x 2 (warm up)

120kg x 1 (warm up)

140kg x 1

145kg x 1 (PB)

150kg x 0

Leg extensions:

80kg x 10

80kg x 8

80kg x 8

SLDL's:

55kg x 8

85kg x 8

105kg x 8

Leg curls:

45kg x 8

50kg x 6

50kg x 5

Crunches:

1 x 30

Crunches with 10kg plate:

1 x 15

Leg raises:

1 x 15

Was sooooo close to getting 150kg!! Seriously, I got 3/4 of the way up, like 3 inches from locking out! I was concentrating on breathing so much I forgot I was lifting lol. Honestly though, I should of got that. Bit annoyed that I didn't as that would of been my xmas target hit in 3 months early but oh well, was well pleased with 145kg 

Unfortunetely I've hurt my ankle a bit, I always set the safety bars to hole number 5 on squats, think I need to put it in number 6 though. On the 150kg attempt I failed and had to lower it down from a high point, tried to do it slowly but that's easier said than done when you have 150kg on top of you lol. I always squat with my toes pointing outwards, and as I lowered it I didn't bring them in and my ankle clicked pretty loud, thaught I broke it for a minute! After a minute or so it was fine so I carried on. But then when I came to do lunges it started hurting again, quite badly for about 30 seconds then went, feels fine atm. Might have a bit of pain in the morning!

I tried to do hanging leg raises on the power rack but ffs I kept swinging everywhere lol.

Pleased to have hit a new PB, been ages since my last one on squats!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Awesome mate  been ages then its a 10kg pb!! Was it a good clean rep or really tough? Did you get it on vid?!?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate 

Yeah it was clean mate, 120kg felt easy today so I had a good feeling about 140kg. That wasn't too bad, knew I could do more. 145kg was hard but there was no stopping mid-way on the concentric part, just straight down then straight back up. Like I said, should of got 150kg! Might try it again in a week or 2, I'm sure I could get it if I had another go


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Good stuff mate thats the reps you want :thumb: will ask again, get it on vid  ? Lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Oops forgot to reply to that lol. No, didn't take the camera with me mate. Wasn't planning on putting legs into this vid so didn't bother. If I go for 150kg again I might though.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh cool lol, what you got on vid so far?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I've got dumbell shoulder presses and tricep push downs so far, tried to take one of me doing biceps last week but it didn't come out right, had no one to hold the camera so set it down but I was half off the screen lol. So I'm gonna get some bicep vids on Wednesday 

Will record me doing dumbell hammer curls and a barbell curl drop set


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh cool  what i usually do is put the phone into position, start the vid, go to where i am going to do the exercises then do it with just my body and check the phone see if its pointing at me lol, nice one :thumb: better get deadlifts in since there back


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah man, deads are a good idea


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

gotta get the compounds in mate  lol just gona put up a rough idea of what my next diet will look like. its not accurate just guestimating marcos for each food source, once i check over it all another day proper weights of food will be put in


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ahh cool man, will have a look when you put it up


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

its up mate  lol with a cheeky tricep shot too! haha


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wednesday 15/9/10 - Chest and biceps:

Bench press:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

85kg x 5

95kg x 3

105kg x 3

Dumbell press:

34kg x 10

39kg x 10

44kg x 7

Dips:

+20kg - 8

+20kg - 5

+20kg - 5

Dumbell fly's:

22.5kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

22.5kg x 6

Barbell curls:

35kg x 10 (drop set)

30kg x 8 (drop set)

25kg x 12 (drop set)

Dumbell hammer curls:

20kg x 10?

20kg x 8

20kg x 8

Good workout, strength still on the up!

Didn't go to failure on the last set on the bench press this time, just thaught I'd get a couple more out. Could of got about 5 I reckon.

My dumbell press still amazes me every week lol, the first time I pushed up the 44kg dumbells I got just 1 rep, last week I got 4 reps and today I got 7!! Very pleased. Might try 46.5kg next week 

Again, really concentrated on form on the dumbell fly's, hit failure on 6 reps on the last set. Will try and get 8 or 10 next week.

Recorded the barbell curl drop set and the dumbell hammer curls. Also I've got a few new pics but I'm not gonna put them up, you'll have to wait till the vid to see them


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice benching big boy! Get that god damn vid made  you gona include pics of you before you began training? Ohh and the mrs has decided that on sat morning were hitting the gym at the complex   :lol: little fukers excited to go to this one but not mines! Grr lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

:lol: :lol:

Cheers mate. Yeah, I've got a pic that I found on my old Bebo account of me tensing my 13/14 inch bicep, looks so small now :lol:

Gonna go on photoshop and put 2 pics together yeah, I've got a pic from Feb 10 and one I took in July 10 and I think there's a fair bit of difference, so gonna put them together and put a line down the middle like.

Got loads of pics to go on now lol


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Oi dont diss the 14 inchers you cvnt :lol: nice one mate! Have the vid done for me coming back from turkey  lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol yeah will try mate


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

get the comparison pics up mate, even though where you were at then is where i am now i think! ha


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah mate, will get a few up in the vid. I'll try and get started on it tomorrow actually. Need to borrow some programmes off a neighbour, photoshop and a video editing things first


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah get the vid up soon! i wana see this training footage :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Friday 17/9/10 - Back and abs:

Deadlifts:

55kg x 10 (warm up)

85kg x 5 (warm up)

125kg x 5

140kg x 3

155kg x 3

Low rows:

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 10

75kg x 6

Lat pulldowns SS with close grip pulldowns:

50kg x 8 (lat)

50kg x 8 (close grip)

Lat pulldowns SS with close grip pulldowns:

50kg x 8 (lat)

50kg x 6 (close grip)

Lat pulldowns SS with close grip pulldowns:

50kg x 8 (lat)

50kg x 6 (close grip)

Seated rows:

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

75kg x 6

Crunches with 15kg behind head SS with leg raises:

1 x 15 (crunches)

1 x 15 (leg raises)

Crunches with 15kg behind head SS with leg raises:

1 x 15 (crunches)

1 x 15 (leg raises)

Good workout.

Everything today was done with the best form possible. Really felt it in my back. I've gone over 100kg on low rows before but my form was sh1t and I wasn't squeezing my back, just pulling it and concentrating on weight over form.

Everything as standard really, I seem to of improved my fitness to handle 4 and 5 sets now, where as I've done a similar workout before and been sick afterwards.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hi mate, im just planning my cut for jan now, hoping to be 230lbs at 15% so looking to cut to 10% maybee 215-220lbs. but remembered ypu just came off a cut , just thought id pick your brains...

how long were you cutting for ? bf% start and fin? weight start and fin? and what tuype diet uyou use lol


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

warren_1987 said:


> hi mate, im just planning my cut for jan now, hoping to be 230lbs at 15% so looking to cut to 10% maybee 215-220lbs. but remembered ypu just came off a cut , just thought id pick your brains...
> 
> how long were you cutting for ? bf% start and fin? weight start and fin? and what tuype diet uyou use lol


id be intrested aswell, im going to do a cut next year, not sure when, just when i have enough size


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey lads.

I cut for about 10-11 weeks. I started at 207 lbs at an estimate of 16% bodyfat and cut down to 190 lbs at an estimate of 12% bodyfat. I did a low carb diet, ended up on about 50g of carbs a day with a cheat meal once a week.

It wasn't the most successful of cuts, I've done a keto diet before where I went from 206 lbs to 187 lbs in 6 weeks.

Strength wise, I lost some on the low carbs on certain exercises but actually went up on others. On the keto most of them pretty much stayed the same apart from bench press which went down a fair bit.

Hope this helps


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

chhers mate, im thinkiing carb cycle.. may be bit differnt to yours as i will be on testand tren lol i dont usually think bulk cut is good idea but im getting heavier now and would like to carry on with low bf%


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok so won't be training today, went to town last night and got lucky and only had about 3 hours sleep so will train delts and triceps tomorrow instead :laugh:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

Bulkamania said:


> Ok so won't be training today, went to town last night and got lucky and only had about 3 hours sleep so will train delts and triceps tomorrow instead :laugh:


well worth missing traning for mate!:laugh:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Monday 20/9/10 - Shoulders and triceps:

Dumbell shoulder press:

15kg x 15 (warm up)

34kg x 10

39kg x 10

41.5kg x 10

Barbell raises:

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

32.5kg x 10

Wide grip upright rows:

40kg x 10

45kg x 10

Lateral side raises:

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

CGBP:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

70kg x 10

80kg x 8

90kg x 6

Tricep kickbacks:

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

Tricep push downs:

25kg x 10

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

20kg x 12

Good workout, enjoyed it.

Felt a little drowsy to start with, even though I had nearly 12 hours sleep last night lol. Grew into it though and it felt good.

PB again on the dumbell shoulder presses, barbell raises also on the up.

:thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Tuesday 21/9/10 - Legs and abs:

Squats:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

85kg x 3

95kg x 3

110kg x 3

SLDL's:

55kg x 8

85kg x 8

95kg x 8

105kg x 8

85kg x 12

Leg extensions:

95kg x 8

95kg x 8

95kg x 8

80kg x 8

Leg curls:

50kg x 8

50kg x 5

40kg x 8

Seated calf raises:

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10

Crunches with 15kg behind head SS with leg raises:

1 x 15 (crunches)

1 x 15 (leg raises)

Crunches with 15kg behind head:

1 x 15

Bycicle oblique twists:

1 x 20

Good workout.

Stuck to the set guidline for reps on the squats, didn't want to do too much incase it set my head off again.

Put as much weight as possible on the leg extensions, the last plate was literally hanging off the end lol, it's only meant to take 35kg :lol:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

good work outs mate, what type of grip do you use on your close grip bench?

i have only started them last week managed 100kg with 6" inbetween hands but find it starts to nag the wrists , do you get this?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate. Hmm well the bar I've got has 2 rough bits for grip just off of the middle of the bar. The bit in the middle is smooth and is probably about 6 inches long before it changes to rough and my little finger just about touches the rough bit so I'm guessing my grip is also about 6 inches, maybe 8 inches tops.

Yeah I used to find that mate but for CGBP I now go down to about 2 inches above my chest, don't touch anymore. It doesn't hurt the wrists at all and IMO it actually works the tri's better


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Just a quick update, bought some Melanotan 2 the other day and done my first jab last night. Went really well, didn't even feel it. Only trouble is the site I got it off only lets you buy 10 needles at a time for some stupid reason, even though you can buy up to 200mg. So if you bought 30mg for example you can only buy 10 needles? Makes no sense to me lol.

Will have to go on another site and buy 100 needles for about £20.

Will update later with today's workout


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Thursday 23/9/10 - Chest and biceps:

Bench press:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 (warm up)

100kg x 1 (warm up)

125kg x 1 (PB)

130kg x 0

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

Dumbell press:

34kg x 10

39kg x 10

46.5kg x 5

34kg x 13

Machine bench press:

90kg x 8

90kg x 6

Dumbell fly's:

25kg x 8

25kg x 6

25kg x 6

Barbell curls:

40kg x 10

45kg x 8

50kg x 6

Dumbell curls:

20kg x 6

20kg x 6

20kg x 6

Close grip EZ bar concentration curls:

30kg x 8 (drop set)

25kg x 8 (drop set)

20kg x 10 (drop set)

Great workout, pleased to of got a new PB! I'm now officially in the 1,000 lbs club  :laugh:

New total of 1,004 lbs :lol:

It was my deload week btw, that's why the numbers are so low after the PB.

Pleased again with the dumbell presses, just keep going up and up! Thaught I'd change things round a bit and do some machine benching instead of dips today. Also decided to go heavy on the fly's.

Biceps felt good too, although my left seems much weaker on the dumbell curls for some reason, don't have that problem in any other exercises, it's just my left bicep that's a fair bit weaker.

Well pleased :thumb:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Dude your strength gains are ridiculous! Out of curiousity what are you eating on a typical day? And what's melonatan or whatever it's called?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Friday 24/9/10 - Back:

Low rows:

60kg x 10

70kg x 10

75kg x 8

60kg x 8 (drop set)

50kg x 8 (drop set)

40kg x 8 (drop set)

Dumbell rows:

44kg x 10

49kg x 8

54kg x 6

Close grip pull downs:

60kg x 10

70kg x 8

75kg x 8

Seated rows:

60kg x 10

70kg x 8

80kg x 7

Decent workout. Actually started with t-bar rows and tried it against the wall today but it went tits up so I got p1ssed off and done low rows instead. I only did like 1.5 sets so didn't bother putting it up.

The low rows drop set was hard but felt good.

I wasn't actually going to train today, the plan was to train but a freak accident happened earlier with our dogs. We were out running them and kicking a small ball around and they always catch it, I kicked it and one of the dogs caught it and it went down his throat, got proper lodged down there. He was struggeling for air so I put him on my shoulders and ran back to the car and went straight to the vets, unfortunetly we lost him half way there.

Thaught I'd train though as there's no point in moping around.

RIP.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Dude your strength gains are ridiculous! Out of curiousity what are you eating on a typical day? And what's melonatan or whatever it's called?


Cheers mate, I love bulking  :lol:

My diet typically looks something like this....

Meal 1 - Protein shake with oats and olive oil

Meal 2 - 4 eggs, cheese and ham + banana

Meal 3 (PWO) - Protein shake with maltodextrin (oats on non training days)

Meal 4 - Chicken and veg

Meal 5 - Brown rice and fish

Meal 6 - Protein shake with peanut butter

Melanotan is an injectable tan


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

mate try ugm supplies for needles and pins, like 4p a barrel lol you should not pay anywhere near £20.

you training for strength? just with your low reps on the heavy stuff.

i go low ish on on some reps, but never tried singles, just 3's amnd thats cos i had failed haha, how do you find it on chest growth going low?

only try singles on deadlift and thats cos im egotisticalk on them as im on last 40kg or so to hit 300kg lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

warren_1987 said:


> mate try ugm supplies for needles and pins, like 4p a barrel lol you should not pay anywhere near £20.
> 
> you training for strength? just with your low reps on the heavy stuff.
> 
> ...


Ok cheers mate, will take a look 

Nah I'm not training for strength but I like to go low reps on the main compounds. Always have, so doing the 5/3/1 system for them. On most other exercises I tend to stay in the 6/8/10 rep range, often pyramiding as I really like doing that.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cool , never tried it like that always done 2 ses high reps then 5x5 but increasing weight each set. i may try it like you have soon to see what i can lift on bench as at the moment i have been stuck on 117.5lkg for 3 sfor the last 2 weeks but thats after 5 sets working up in 2,5kgs.

hows youf bf% with the bulk? controlling it after the cut?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cool, you should be good for 130kg/135kg IMO mate.

Bodyfat is ok, think I've gained a little round my waist but not much. My trousers are sitting tighter now, on my cut I could literally pull my 32 waist jeans down without undoing the buttons but I can't quite do that now lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

hey buddy, hows tricks? glad to see trainings going well, shame about the dog mate  sucks when a pet passes :crying: hope your ok<3 x


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey man, good to have you back 

Yeah training's going well atm, pleased with that. I know mate, such a sh1t way for a dog to pass away too, poor thing!!

Back to training Monday?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

thanks mate  good to be back!

yeah i know! poor thing  was it a young dog?

yeah man legs monday  cant wait! taking it easy tho! might just try something different and a sesh of gvt and do 10x10 on 80-85kg lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Now that would be hard mate, I've done 4 x 10 on squats before and that was hard enough :lol:

Yeah he was pretty young, about 3-4.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

well im gona give it a bash to work back up for the first week then back to 5x5 next week :lol: im thinking .. me = dead :laugh:

gutter mate  r.i.p doggy <3


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

MT2 hmmm! what would my rents say if i became brown very fast lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol my mum knows I'm taking it. She thinks I'm a bit mad injecting myself but that's becaus she hates needles lol. She's fine with it though


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

my mam is on it now, i ofvcking own her now though as if she ever does clickon im on gear then i will just say well you took mt2... await the '' you said its ok '' responce then bam... with the ;; ah ok im bright enough to tell you what to do but not what i can '' ooooh yeaaaah lol

you getting any sickness from it?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Sunday 26/9/10 - Shoulders and triceps:

Dumbell shoulder press:

15kg x 15 (warm up)

34kg x 10

39kg x 10

44kg x 9

Barbell front raises:

25kg x 10

30kg x 10

35kg x 8

Wide grip upright rows:

45kg x 8

45kg x 8 (drop set)

40kg x 8 (drop set)

35kg x 8 (drop set)

CGBP:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

90kg x 9

90kg x 6

70kg x 6 (drop set)

60kg x 5 (drop set)

50kg x 6 (drop set)

Tricep kickbacks:

20kg x 8

Tricep pushdowns:

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

Weird workout, felt very strong but quite tired and lazy lol.

PB again on the dumbell presses and also CGBP today by 3 reps!

Trained 5 days this week which isn't good for me, I can handle 4 nicely but 5 is too much tbh. Felt slightly sick during the workout, hence why I didn't do too much. I took my MT2 jab a few hours before the workout which may of been the cause, although I haven't had any sickness from it any other times.

Oh and btw, my video is almost complete! Just need to make a few alterations and will hopefully upload it tomorrow


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Awesome dude. 44kg for DB shoulder press is seriously impressive!

.... btw anyone seen Bri?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bambi said:


> Awesome dude. 44kg for DB shoulder press is seriously impressive!
> 
> .... btw anyone seen Bri?


Cheers mate 

Yeah spoke to him on Facebook the other day, apparently his internet's been down or something and he's been going online via someone elses. His is getting fixed soon though.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work mate! Not long till your pushing 50's  !

Yeah i remember a message being left through bris account on his journal from his gf saying his comps fecked or something lol hes been using his girls comp i think!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate! I know, won't be long


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

video  ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> video  ?


Omg it's a fvcking shambles mate lol. Basically the video is complete, I downloaded the codec mega pack and it allowed my computer to play videos. I then had trouble uploading the video to Youtube, apparently it's once again the wrong fvcking format or some sh1t. So I downloaded something called the codec lite full pack and now my computer won't play videos again :lol:

So I'm now once AGAIN, downloading the codec mega pack. If all goes well, I can open the video in windows media player or movie maker and then somehow get it onto Youtube from there. Another problem I seemed to have was actually finding the video in my documents, I saved it in the movie editing folder but when you looked in it for it, it just wasn't there 

So I'm hoping to god it'll fvcking work after this or this laptop's going out of the window :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ffs :lol: i was looking forward to that  lol ohh well best get yer ass in gear boy and sort that sh1t :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wednesday 29/9/10 - Chest and biceps:

Bench press:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

75kg x 5

90kg x 5

100kg x 5

Dumbell press:

34kg x 10

44kg x 10

49kg x 2 (****ed this set up)

Dips:

+20kg - 8

+20kg - 6

+20kg - 6

Dumbell fly's:

22.5kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

22.5kg x 10

Close grip EZ bar curls:

40kg x 10

45kg x 8

45kg x 8

Hammer curls SS with dumbell preacher curls:

30kg x 10 (hammer curls)

10kg x 12 (preacher curls)

Hammer curls SS with dumbell preacher curls:

30kg x 8 (hammer curls)

10kg x 10 (preacher curls)

Hammer curls SS with dumbell preacher curls:

30kg x 8 (hammer curls)

10kg x 10 (preacher curls)

Good workout. Didn't train legs yesterday as I felt I needed another day of rest, plus my ankle was still hurting so I thaught squatting would of been a bad idea anyway.

Carrying on with the 5/3/1 routine but added 5kg this time as my 1RM has gone up too, and the last wave was well easy.

34kg dumbells were flying up, did them real fast....'Cause I can  :lol:

Really fvcked the 49kg set up though, my grip must of been wrong on the left hand 'cause as I lowered it down it was leaning in towards me and off balance, had to drop them down. Didn't even contemplate trying to alter my grip with nearly 50kg in my hand as it was lingering over my face :lol:

Oh and an update on the video, I managed to upload it but only half of it went up!! Really annoyed with it. I found out that I need to "mix it down" on the video editing programme so it turns into the right format, but for some reason it won't do the whole video. It keeps getting stuck like half way and saying the programme is no longer working etc etc....Those kind of excuses. So I guess my options are to keep trying or borrow another video editing programme and start from scratch. My neighbour has another one worth £100 lol.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice workout mate, good benching, how come you're doing 10kg for 12 on preacher curls though mate? 10kg is very light i warm up on it, especially seeing as you're hammer curling 30kg?

And the dumbbell presses, is that in each hand right?


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

NATTY FLY BY!



Barker said:


> 10kg is very light i warm up on it


Permision to drop a 10kg db on Barkers head for that one Bulkamania :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice workout mate! You and your big ass bench 1RM grrrr! Lol

Barker its probs cause its alot easier to hammer curl a heavy weight for the fact you can use momentum, dont know if bulk does?, and preacher curls are a really strict movement, thats what i think but wel find out the reason when hes on 

Jake for the vid, hows about just splitting it into to parts? Then you can get it up sooner  lol?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I only use 10kg dumbells because I'm a weak little natty 

Lol nah it's because I was doing a superset, the hammer curls were quite hard so I was half fvcked by the time I was on the preacher's. It was very light tbh but like Ryan said, it was just about the form, making sure of the squeeze. And yes, the dumbell weights are each hand lol.

Nah mate it keeps getting stuck half way, you're welcome to watch half the video if you want? Lol. It's only 3:34 long but I can link it if you like?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah strict form preachers are a real killer for biceps! Gotta love and hate it at the same time lol.. And yeah mate link it up  gotta admit tho im getting scared, everytime i post in your journal and it says your not on you appear from no-where! Lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lmao probably just my sh1t connection.






There you go mate. Bare in mind that this is only half the video. Unfortunetely it cuts off half way through the drop set!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks mate il give it a watch in 5 :beer:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

just watched the vid mate, its good i liked it! like how you changed music for training vids :thumb: cant wait to see the rest now!!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

good vid, will leave one criticism and that is your shoulder press is too far leaning back, close to incline bench more than shoulder press, try them upright, seat just past 90 degrees.

you have a tiny waist though , some eav deads and squats will solve that hahaha so dont get use to it with you numbers going up like they are.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers lads 

Yeah I know what you mean about the bench angle mate, but it's either that or completely straight and I just can't balance like that, plus I can't get any decent weight into position either. But doing it like I do does actually hit the delts well, my chest doesn't seem to come into play and I'm progressing well on it so I'll leave it how it is for now.

Yeah my waist is quite small I guess, deads and squats haven't thickened it much yet but they probably will as I go heavier lol.

Gonna attempt to start it again on the £100 programme tomorrow so fingers crossed I might get it all up!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

ah right so when you put 'SS' it means superset?

thats alright then carry on as you are :lol:

Just watched the vid looks pretty good, can only hope to have arms that size when i'm 18


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, SS means superset mate.

Cheers mate, I'm sure you can


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Just done FST-7 you suggested near the beging of my journal.

Jesus.

Christ.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

so how did the video making go auld boy  ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Barker said:


> Just dont FST-7 you suggested near the beging of my journal.
> 
> Jesus.
> 
> Christ.


Lol pumped much? :laugh:



Ryan16 said:


> so how did the video making go auld boy  ?


Oh it's never ending mate lol. Asked the neighbour to borrow the other programme and now she can't fvcking find it :lol:

She was searching for ages but couldn't find it, but she said she'll carry on looking and let me know when she finds it. Shouldn't be long though as it cost her £100 so she's starting to worry :lol:

Don't worry mate, I WILL get the whole thing up no matter what!! :cursing: :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Lol pumped much? :laugh:


Sorry meant 'done' not 'don't'.

And yeah i was, deflated a bit now.

Couldn't bend my arm lower than 90 degrees at one point!

As for the video editing software why not download it or get a free trial?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

You fvcking better boy or else!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Barker said:


> Sorry meant 'done' not 'don't'.
> 
> And yeah i was, deflated a bit now.
> 
> ...


Lol I know what you mean, it's mad. First time I done FST-7 for biceps, they ached so much for like 4 days after, and my biceps very rarely ache! So you've been warned :lol:

I've got a disc mate, all went well and made the vid quite quickly and easily. But it's been a nightmare trying to upload it. I found out the other night another way of uploading it straight from the system itself (Magix 14 btw) so I had to register online first. Done that and signed in online.

Great I thaught, will be easy now! So I went to upload the vid from the Magix system and had to sign in on there too. So went to sign in and it kept sayin "login unsuccessful". Didn't give a reason or anything, just said that lol. Logged out online and tried again, still no luck. Just doesn't work! So I thaught fvck it, will try with a new programme. So will do that when my neighbour manages to find it. How can something so simple be so fvcking difficult? :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> You fvcking better boy or else!


Sorry mate, it's very frustrating. I know how much you wanna see me getting hot and sweaty in the gym :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Sorry mate, it's very frustrating. I know how much you wanna see me getting hot and sweaty in the gym :lol: :lol: :lol:


Too right mate  nah i joke, i wana see the comptetition of the weights im gona speed by soon enough :cool2:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Friday 1/10/10 - Back and abs:

Deadlifts:

55kg x 10 (warm up)

85kg x 5 (warm up)

110kg x 5

130kg x 5

145kg x 5

T-bar rows:

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

Low rows:

60kg x 10

70kg x 8

80kg x 6

Lat pull downs:

50kg x 10

60kg x 8

70kg x 6

Crunches with 10kg SS with leg raises:

1 x 15 (crunches)

1 x 15 (leg raises)

Bycicle twist crunches:

1 x 20

Decent workout, not the best though tbh.

Didn't feel too strong today and got worn out quicker than usual. Also got very very hot for some reason. The t-bar rows are p1ssing me off now, it doesn't work up against the wall for me so I make up a 50kg dumbell, lean a 20kg weight plate on top of it and put the end of the bar underneath the dumbell. It worked fine before but it keeps moving and jumping out from underneath the dumbell so I'm gonna leave them until I have the proper piece of equipment to do them. I'm more worried about the end flicking up when doing them and I can't really concentrate on what I'm supposed to be doing.

Upped the weight on low rows and lat pull downs, tried to keep form as good as possible.

Oh and btw, my neighbour found the video editing programme so I'm gonna have a go at that now in a bit.

Oh and Ryan, dream on :laugh: :thumb:


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

is there anyone you could get to stand on the weight for T-Bars? A dumbell usually does the job for me, or wedging it hard against the side of a power rack. Shame if you can't find an alternative as they're one of my favourite back exercises.

Oh what are low rows, are they a machine, or like a barbell row movement?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Not really, unless I ask my mum to lol.

Low rows are a machine movement, you sit on the floor and have your feet against the support and use a v-bar handle. It's attached by cable and you row it to you stomach. I quite like it actually.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ah, so a cable row lying flat on the floor? Nice!

Out of curiosity, what music do you play during gym time? I'm loving pendulum's new album at the moment, with a bit of mastodon and queens of the stone age for the heavier sets


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah you don't lie on the floor though, you sit on it lol.

Mainly metal mate, Slipknot, Drowning Pool....That sort of stuff. Have you seen my vid on the previous page? It only half uploaded but there's still over 3 minutes for you to watch. It's got 2 of my current favourite songs to train to in it


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work mate, regarding the t bar rows do you put it against a flat bit of wall? If so why not try it right in a corner? And if you do that already maybe put a plate each side and one on top or something?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate. Yeah I tried it in the corner, it just scraped up the wall lol. Could try that I suppose, it's a good exercise so it's be nice to be able to do it.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah it will destroy the corners lol the guys in my gym that do it put it in the corner but get someone to stand on it, other option could be to put it between part of your bench?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> it just scraped up the wall lol.


Put an old tee-shirt or a flannel on the end of it?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Sunday 3/10/10 - Shoulders and triceps:

Dumbell shoulder press:

34kg x 15

34kg x 15

34kg x 10

Front barbell raises:

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

25kg x 12

Side lateral raises:

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 12

CGBP:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

70kg x 12

70kg x 11

70kg x 9

Skull crushers SS with tricep kickbacks and tricep push downs:

45kg x 8 (skulls)

15kg x 8 (kickbacks)

25kg x 8 (push downs)

Skull crushers SS with tricep kickbacks and tricep push downs:

45kg x 8 (skulls)

15kg x 8 (kickbacks)

25kg x 12 (push downs)

Decent workout....Mmmkayyyy 

Decided to change things today and go for high reps. They fatigue me alot quicker, first set of presses wasn't too bad, second was hard and there was no way I was getting 15 on the last set lol.

Done a triple superset for the first time today....Ouch :laugh:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Barker said:


> Put an old tee-shirt or a flannel on the end of it?


Hmm good idea mate, will give it a go. Cheers :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I hate high reps! I figured that out yest :lol: 20 rep rows killed me and i was panting for a good ten mins lmao yet after a 140 1RM deadlift i was fine haha

How did the triple superset feel? Haha sounds sore!!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

You'll be sore tomorrow. How far apart are your hands on the CGBP?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I don't like high reps either, but my arms just don't seem to be growing atm so they need some change. Think I might try high reps for a good few weeks on biceps as they just never grow and really p1ssing me off now lol.

Might be sore mate, although my triceps haven't really ached in weeks now. Hopefully they will though 

Grip is about 8 inches mate.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

might aswell give it a bash  something new to intruege you while working out!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yep! Legs tomorrow, back to week 1 of 5/3/1 routine with 5kg added on. Should still be fairly easy as 105kg x 5 isn't too challenging.

Oh and on a side note, I'm starting to look really dark now. On my second bottle of MT2 and my colour's looking gooooooood


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice one you should squat that easy! oooo maybe i should invest in a bottle of this before my hols next year  :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah should do. Yeah man it's good stuff, I was nervous about injecting before but I just got on with it and I quite like it now tbh :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

sounds like a roider in the making! :lol: jokes bud <3


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

:lol:

Sub-Q injecting is ok but I'd hate to do it into the muscle


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

that would be a weird feeling! lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Monday 4/10/10 - Legs and abs:

Squats:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

85kg x 5

95kg x 5

105kg x 5

SLDL's:

55kg x 8

85kg x 8

95kg x 8

Leg extensions:

100kg x 8

100kg x 6

100kg x 6 (drop set)

70kg x 8 (drop set)

Leg curls:

50kg x 8

50kg x 6

50kg x 6

Seated calf raises:

110kg x 10

110kg x 10

110kg x 10

110kg x 10

110kg x 10

Crunches with 10kg behind head:

1 x 15

1 x 15

1 x 15

Good session.

Squats were pretty damn easy, should of upped it 10kg this month really. Can't wait till I train in Spain as they have a leg press machine and a hack squat machine etc so I'll be able to hammer legs. Hopefully will be training with like minded people to push me as I can be a bit lazy with legs lol. I'm gonna make it my goal to bring up legs and biceps whilst over there! 

Anyway, felt weak on the SLDL's today for some reason. Chucked as much weight as possible on the leg extenions, literally had to hold the end plate on during rest periods. It's only meant to take 35kg :lol:

Calf's were shaking like mad again after doing them, feels so weird!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work mate! How the feck can you do 110kg seated :lol: i struggle with that standing! Lmao how long till spain  ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Dunno, was quite easy until the 4th and 5th set lol. 120kg next week 

3 weeks mate! Not long now


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Fvck that! Lol i hate the ROM on seated tho, dont feel its quite as big as standing,

Ohh sweet! Dont forget to get your ass into benidorm one weekend  ! 6 weeks yiur away for yeah? Also did the vid work yet  ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah 6 weeks.

I'm still trying to figure this other programme out mate, makes no fvcking sense at all lol. I will get it up though, promise 

Got a few new pics to go on so will put them up after food.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Some pics....


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one! Your a lucky fvcker  lol wont need the mt2 over there! Haha

Ahh cool mate as long as its up before spain 

Good pics, last one looks awesome!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate, I was pleased with that one too


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Should get a pose vid up :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Funnily enough that's next on my list after the first one goes up lol.

Mate you need to get taking pics! Need to see more of yours lol. Take one of you doing the most muscular pose (the one I'm doing in the third pic I just uploaded in case you didn't know  )


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice one! All in good time! Will take next pics at xmas to see changes that 100% diet will give over 3 months  that can be your xmas pressie :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Oooo can't wait  :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao hopefully there will be a decent change!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm sure there will mate


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wednesday 5/10/10 - Chest and biceps:

Bench press:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 3

95kg x 3

105kg x 3

Dumbell press:

34kg x 10

44kg x 10

49kg x 3 (again, ****ed it up lol)

Dips:

+25kg - 8

+25kg - 6

+25kg - 5

Dumbell fly's:

25kg x 10

25kg x 10

25kg x 8

EZ bar curls:

35kg x 15

35kg x 12

35kg x 10

Concentration curls:

15kg x 12

15kg x 8

Close grip EZ bar concentration curls:

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

Good session.

Benching wasn't too hard, could of got about 5 or 6 with 105kg but stopped at 3 because I wanted to go heavy on the dumbell press afterwards.

Once again I ****ed the last set of dumbell presses up lol, grip must of not been central again and I lost control. The dumbells were about to fall on my head until I dumped them both behind me :lol:

Fly's are going up nicely, chest was proper pumped after these.

Gonna go high reps on biceps for a bit, see if I can force some growth out of them!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Some pics....


Dude.......

Take your fcuking slippers off before you take a MM pic LMFAO! :lol:

Looking good though mate.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

good pics mate, haha your room is nearly as bad as mie pmsl, lucky ashley does our room for us lol.

im hoping them men posing pics on your wall are just for inspiration lol.

looking good mate lean too, what you weighting now? think i read your taller than me? whats your height?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

:lol: :lol:

I know, forgot I was wearing them :lol:

Cheers mate. And thanks Warren, I'm 6 foot mate. Currently weigh around 205 lbs


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Training equipment - £80

6 months worth of bulking supplements - £400

forgetting to take your precious bunny slippers off whilst doing a bad ass pose - priceless


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Looking good mate, how long you been training then?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lmfao :lol:

About 18 months now mate so quite a while lol. Been messing around since I was 15 but only got real serious in the past 18 months


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice workout mate! How you finding the 5/3/1? I need something to change, every compounds going up but my bench! Lol is it easy to figure out? Lmao at the slippers i didnt even notice :lol:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Damn I feel bad for pointing them out


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah 5/3/1 is very simple. Easy to follow too mate. Can't say how much progress I've made on it though as I've only been on it just over a month.

Lol they're my squat shoes :lol:


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

looking big in your new avi pic mate ;0)


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate, here is it so you can look at it properly....


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh cool mate, im gona change to something else for a bit to try get my bench to progress, always fvcks up when i get to 65 for more than 1 set of 5 lol might be a confidence thing tho with no spotter but? Fvcknos haha


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

what your legs look like bulk? I reckon if you lost some chub, you'd have a good crack at a natural show :0)


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Looking wiiiiiiiide man!

You not shave your torso though?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

54und3r5 said:


> what your legs look like bulk? I reckon if you lost some chub, you'd have a good crack at a natural show :0)


You calling me fat!? :lol: :thumb:

Nah joking mate. Thanks man, probably not quite ready yet but I'll see how I look when I hit 220 lbs 



Ryan16 said:


> Ahh cool mate, im gona change to something else for a bit to try get my bench to progress, always fvcks up when i get to 65 for more than 1 set of 5 lol might be a confidence thing tho with no spotter but? Fvcknos haha


Yeah change is good mate 

Yeah probably confidence. Do you bench in a power rack? If so then you don't need a spotter 



Barker said:


> Looking wiiiiiiiide man!
> 
> You not shave your torso though?


Cheers mate!

Yeah I do sometimes but it grows fast :lol:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

looking BIG mate! shame your a redshi'te haha


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate, I take it you're an Evertonian? :lol:


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yerrr! sure am haah, bring on a week sunday ha


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Yeah change is good mate
> 
> Yeah probably confidence. Do you bench in a power rack? If so then you don't need a spotter


yeah i bench in a power rack mate but with the height the benches and holes are for bars they dont line up with my chest! its annoying lol its either a bit above or a bit below, will just ask for a spot from folk i know next time


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Friday 8/10/10 - Back:

Deadlifts:

55kg x 10 (warm up)

85kg x 5 (warm up)

120kg x 3

135kg x 3

155kg x 3

Dumbell rows:

44kg x 10

49kg x 10

34kg x 15

Low rows:

70kg x 10

70kg x 8

40kg x 20

Seated rows:

70kg x 10

80kg x 8

50kg x 20

Pretty good workout. Decided to have a change and do 2 heavy-ish sets then drop the weight and go for a pump set for the third. Tbh I should of gone for 20 reps on the dumbell rows but stopped for some reason, the weight felt so light lol. Also the first set was rather easy.

The low rows p1ssed me off a bit actually, my forearms were getting pumped to fvck and I could feel it in them much more than in my back.

Trained early today as I'm going to town in a bit then out tonight so won't be on later.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work mate! How did the deadlifts feel? Ive decided to change to pyrimiding for my lifts now after today lol really enjoyed it!


----------



## littlesimon (May 24, 2010)

Solid work mate!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

How was the night out bro :beer: ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers lads. Deadlifts felt ok, could of got 5+ out probably.

Btw great numbers Simon, especially after just 15 months of training! The only thing I'm close to you on is bench press lol.

Night out was ok thanks mate, although I ended up spending triple the amount I wanted to! You know how it goes lol.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Sunday 10/10/10 - Shoulders and triceps:

Seated barbell shoulder press:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

70kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 5

Barbell raises:

30kg x 10

35kg x 8

40kg x 6

Side lateral raises:

12.5kg x 12

15kg x 8

17.5kg x 6

CGBP:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

90kg x 9

100kg x 4

Skull crushers:

40kg x 15

50kg x 8

55kg x 3

Tricep push downs:

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

20kg x 15

Good session!

Pleased with that. Thaught I'd have a change and try seated barbell press instead of dumbells for a change, fvck me it hit the delts well!

Pretty much everything was a PB today, thaught I'd go for a bit of a mix of heavy and high reps, enjoyed it.

Oh and saw Toy Story 3 today, great film


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work mate  bb press seated is awesome for delts i find, toy story 3 is awesome :thumb: did you see it in 3D? I betaly neerly cried at the end :crying: :lol: but im a big toy story loyal :wub: lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate. Yeah saw it in 3D, first time I've seen a film in 3D lol. Omg and me mate, absolutely loved the first one, used to watch it every time my mum went to a house to clean, I'd go with her as I was only small and watch it like every time. Seriously must of seen it like 50 times lol. Didn't think too much of the second one but this one was great. Yeah the end bit was sad


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah im the same! Second one was ok but the first one was just too good! Really good tho how they were able to keep the story fresh and it also lines it up for a 4th with the little girl as the owner of the toys


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah the first was amazing, will never forget it lol. Are they making a 4th one then?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I dont know if they are or not but i think they will cause if you look at the story its basically set up for a 4th lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Monday 11/10/10 - Legs and abs:

Squats:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

90kg x 3

100kg x 3

115kg x 3

Dumbell lunges:

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

30kg x 8

Leg extensions (FST-7):

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

60kg x 8

Leg curls (FST-7):

40kg x 10

40kg x 10

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

35kg x 8

Seated calf raises:

120kg x 10

120kg x 10

120kg x 10

120kg x 10

120kg x 10

Crunches with 15kg behind head:

1 x 15

1 x 15

Bicycle twist crunches:

1 x 20

Ouch :lol:

The leg extensions weren't actually as bad as I thaught, should of put 70kg on to start with tbh as 60kg is very light. Was struggeling towards the end though.

Hammy's were screaming though, seriously pumped!

The dumbell lunges felt very hard for some reason, although I suppose it's just the same as squatting 120kg for 3 sets of 8 because the combined dumbell weight is 60kg and you lunge one leg at a time obviously.

Upped the weight again on calf raises, the last set was pretty damn hard


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Your insaneeeeee! 120kg for 5x10 is too far! Lol nice one man :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lmao prefer it seated to standing by a mile


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Really? I much prefer standing if im honest, prefer the range of motion and stretch you can get


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

Ryan16 said:


> Really? I *much prefer standing* if im honest, prefer the range of motion and stretch you can get


Same here seateds awful:tongue:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

The reason I don't like standing is because having 120kg on top of you for 5 sets of 10 reps is very uncomfortable I find, I just feel dodgey with that kind of weight on me for that long. With seated it's not a problem


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh true, suppose when i do it i use smith machine so its so much easier for balance lol its a cvnt with free bar!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wednesday 13/10/10 - Chest and biceps:

Bench press:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

90kg x 5

100kg x 3

110kg x 3

Machine bench press:

100kg x 10

110kg x 8

120kg x 6

100kg x 12

Dumbell fly's:

25kg x 10

27.5kg x 8

30kg x 5

EZ bar curls:

35kg x 15

35kg x 12

35kg x 12

Incline dumbell curls:

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 10

12.5kg x 8

Close grip EZ bar concentration curls:

22.5kg x 12

22.5kg x 12

22.5kg x 12

Great workout :thumb:

Thaught I'd go for a couple more reps on the last set of bench press.

The machine press is a plate loaded system. I always used to use it before I got my power rack. I set the pins so the handles came down about 2-3 inches above my chest today. I like to do this now and again as it allows me to shift some good weight, plus I still got a nice pump from it. Infact after the fly's I think my chest was pumped more than ever before today.

Does anyone else find training biceps seriously painfull?? Honestly, they seem to hurt more than most other body parts for me, far more than triceps! I just find training them knackering for some reason.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Hamstring DOMs is the worst for me I find. The only place where it can ever really ache is chest and quads. I never ever get DOMs in my lats yet it's my best body part :ban:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I've got really bad DOMS in my hammy's atm mate, done FST-7 on them on Monday!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I know how it feels, you look a right t1t when trying to walk with it the next day as well! What you weighing in at?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah tell me about it lol.

Umm last time I weighed I was about 14.5 stone. Need to get eating :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice workout mate! Im with you on biceps, they seem to get a rock hard sore pump, different from normal pumps! Lol ive got ham doms atm somehow which is wierd considering it was quads only on monday :confused1: :lol: , maybe cause i went below para on squats and deep on leg press? Lol


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

What on earth does 'DOMs' mean?! :lol:

Good workout, can't wait 'till i can bench 100


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Delayed onset muscle soreness 

Cheers lads. Ryan, I always get a sore **** after squatting too, the next day I can feel my glutes aching (don't try any silly little gay comments here :lol: )

What's your max now Barker?


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

So is that like when a muscle gets sore after a day or two?

And i did 72.5kg for 4 the other dya, think it was 4, then got trapped underneath because i didn't have a spotter. Could probably do 5, maybe 6 on a good day if i have a spotter for confidence.

But that['s the maximum weight i can get out of anything, that's why i deadlift it too literally the bar is full of biscuit weights :lol:

Wouldn't mind some 20kg plates for crimbo


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Barker said:


> So is that like when a muscle gets sore after a day or two?
> 
> And i did 72.5kg for 4 the other dya, think it was 4, then got trapped underneath because i didn't have a spotter. Could probably do 5, maybe 6 on a good day if i have a spotter for confidence.
> 
> ...


Yep you've got it 

Cool mate. I suggest you get a power rack if you plan on training at home for a good while. I got mine for xmas for £135 on sale at Powerhouse Fitness. They always have sales on around xmas.

Also, SS Health Foods sell weights for brilliant prices, only like £1.50 per kg, most places are at least £2 a kg now.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Yeah the price of weights is an absolute joke, really can't see how a circle piece of iron with a hole in the middle can cost so much!

and how come you recommend the power rack? I can take the bench off my 'bench' set up, then extend the arms upwards quite a way, thats how i do my squats


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, I bought 120kg for £120 a few years back when I first started messing around with weights. Would have to pay double that now.

Power racks are great mate because you can do lots of exercises in them without needing a spotter. You can squat and bench in them without the worry of getting stuck underneath the weight. Also you can do things like seated calf raises, using the safety bars to rest the weight on in between sets 

Best buy I've made so far.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Seated calf raise in a power rack? hows that work?

Thought you had to do seated calf raises on leg presses?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

No, what I do is set the safety bars on hole number 3, put a towel on my knees (obviously 120kg on the knees would hurt without) and put a 15kg weight plate on the floor. Then I put my toes on the plate and raise the weight up and down


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

you're gnna have to show me a pic or a video mate can't really picture it


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Barker said:


> you're gnna have to show me a pic or a video mate can't really picture it


Lol just imagine sitting on the end of a bench with a bar accross your knees. Your toes are on a plate on the floor for the extra range of movement. You then simply raise the bar up and down in the calf raise motion, with the safety bars there to put the weight on in between sets


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

ahh i get what you mean now, you didn't mention anything about a bench!

you feel they work well like that?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah sorry mate, not the best at explaining things lol.

I prefer them to standing one's tbh as I can go heavier. Hate standing with 120kg on top of me as half the challenge is holding the weight lol. With seated it's not a problem. Just get a towel and fold it....Twice :lol:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

i imagine the balance is awesome too, me standing on the edge of a sleeper with 2 dumbbells in my hand im all over the place!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol yeah. I'd seriously look into getting one though mate, maybe ask for one for xmas?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

barker this is a power rack ..











example of exercises you can use them for  great things they are!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Oh right i was thinking of something different actually, you know those slanted racks you get?

Hmm might have to ask for one for crimbo, think all crimbo is gonna be is supplements and weights!

In desperate need of some new threads though


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh your thinking of a squat rack mate  essentially the same tbh, just not sure which is cheaper!


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

got 'DOMS' prety bad in my abs :lol:

Which is odd because i did them tuesday and they never usually give me a 2 day ache


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol at this whole calf raise thing, Barker was it really neccesary for him to say he was sitting on a bench? They are after all called seated calf raises lol.

JKS.

Had a little flick through Jake looks as though things are goin well! When you going for this 200 dead! Mike might overtake your total soon. :whistling:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol soon mate, perhaps before I go to Spain which is the 24th. Even if I fail 200kg, I'll try 190kg afterwards.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Never heard of ab doms! Lol get that shyt lifted mate :beer:


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Bri said:


> Lol at this whole calf raise thing, Barker was it really neccesary for him to say he was sitting on a bench? They are after all called seated calf raises lol.


Well yea because id never heard of the idea before, i thought the only way you could do them seated was on a leg press. Sorry for not knowing of it :confused1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

He was joking barker lol thats how he put JKS a bit below it lols


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Soz Barker was just messin!

And Ry you never had Ab doms? Try taking a few gymnastics classes, then you'll know all about it!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nope never! Never had them before lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Heyyyyyyyy 

Not been on for a few days, been away at a mates.

Training back tomorrow though so will post it up afterwards :thumb:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hiyaaaaaaaaa  x

Nice one! Whats the top set of deads to be?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i love back day, just a spontaneous message there lol.

did you manage to get over the dead block? honestly my advice about missing the one you stuck on and going above that by 5kg may sound daft but , 2 weeks ago i got 120kg for 4 on last set and last session couldnt get it up ( just a mental block ) so upped to 125kg and got two out .

im sunding all mental at the moment as we are just begining sport phycology at uni lol and its got me tying different things.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol haven't gone for it yet mate, training back tomorrow now instead. Done shoulders and triceps today. Just makes more sense, otherwise I'd be hitting chest and tri's within 2 days of each other.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Tuesday 19/10/10 - Shoulders and triceps:

Seated barbell shoulder press:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 10

90kg x 10

100kg x 6

Barbell raises:

35kg x 10

40kg x 8

45kg x 6

Seated side lateral raises:

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 8

12.5kg x 8

Dips:

BW - 12

+25kg - 8

+35kg - 5

CGBP:

50kg x 10

80kg x 8

105kg x 2

Tricep push downs:

25kg x 10

30kg x 8

35kg x 6

20kg x 15

Great workout considering I've had 4 days of sh1t eating and 3 days of drinking on the trot lol. Hit a few PB's too.

Massive increase on the seated presses, last week I only managed 90kg x 5.

Went heavy on barbell raises but I must admit the last set wasn't the prettiest, did use a bit of momentum.

Was surprised at the seated lateral raises as 3 sets of 8 with 10kg was hard before, so to do the same with 12.5kg is great.

Dips were ok, slight increase there. Decided to go very heavy (for me anyway) on CGBP but only managed 2 reps, wanted 3 or 4 tbh. I'd of probably got them if I didn't do dips first.

But yeah, good workout


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work mate  what did you mean about working chest and tris within 2 days? Shouldnt harm you mate lol ive worked them within 2 days before and results still same etc lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate.

I don't like doing triceps on Wednesday for example and chest on Friday as my triceps will probably still be sore and hinder chest strength, so like to have more days in between them, hence why I'm putting back in between them


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh cool mate  why dont you keep it this way?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

good workout, i remember from your vid you lie quite far back on shoulder press, try sit more upright if you can, it will make a difference. even use a block of wood to keep chair up ( obv make sure its safe ). the difference is crazey , i can tell within 2-3 reps if my chair is off, 1 slot back and im lifting easy , 1 slot forward i cant get half up, try just off backwards from 90 degrees. the force will hit our shoulder so much more and many more muscle fibers, look into biomechanics and what your delts actually do, the furter back you are the less fiers activated,


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok, cheers for that Warren. I do feel it hitting the delts well though, and using that amount of weight will surely force them into some growth? I can feel it better doing it as I do now than doing them standing up anyway.

And Ryan, I do usually space my workouts out properly but this week I've got to fit 3 workouts in between today and Friday.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

So do you clean the dumbbells up into place when doing them standing?

And ahh i see mate, is that when your off to spain ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Never done dumbells standing up but do barbell one's sometimes. Yeah, have to flick it up then push up overhead, which makes it even harder lol.

I'm going on Sunday, flight is at 7 in the morning so won't be sleeping Saturday night as I have to leave the house at about 2, so don't really want to be training Saturday then having no sleep.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh i see lol yeah but at least with standing you can get that bit of leg drive to get the extra weight up 

Ahh cool mate, what time do you have to get to the airport? Excited  ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol I don't use leg drive when I do standing press, that would then become a push press 

Umm well the flight's at about 7 but you know what the airports are like, you've got to be there at about 5!

Yeah mate, getting excited now. Also slightly nervous but I'll be fine 

Will have to go shopping on my own when I'm out there, think there's a supermarket near by. That'll be interesting lol. Think I can live off £50 a week? Not including shakes btw. I'm taking like 7kg of whey with me.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah mate easy! My weekly budget is about 30 quid, i usually buy 10 quid worth of chicken which does 10 meals so 2 days if i do 1 lunch 1 dinner chicken, then a kilo of meet at a fiver which does my lunch and dinner for another 2 days, then use cottage cheese before bed and the rest is fats and carb sources with shakes for protein lol if i spent 50 a week on diet i would have a diet set out with no shakes! Lol

Yeah usually 2-3 hours you gotta be there, you flying from cardiff? How far you from there?

Yeah id be a bit nervous too! Lol

And ahh i see! Wondered what a push press was lol learn something new everyday  haha


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ahh good, that's a relief then lol.

Nah I'm flying from Bristol mate. Takes about 3 hours to get there!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh so thats why your leaving about 2! Lol is there gona be alot of other folk at this place doing what your doing?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yep lol.

Yeah I think there's about 30 of us going, from all over the world so will hopefully meet some interesting people lol.

I'm looking foward to training with them too, hopefully there will be others that are interested in bodybuilding and not just fitness training. Apparently the gym on campus isn't the best, plus it's only open lunch times and before lectures or something but there's a good hardcore gym in town just down the road, so will have a look at that 

Oh and didn't train today because I don't feel great, got a bit of a sore throat and head feels heavy, also my glands are up so may be coming down with something. Wow, what great timing lol. Hopefully I'll fight it off quickly though.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

got links to any of these gyms  ?

hopefully there is some bbers there! instead of wee skinny guys lol fact that would be better as it would make you look better when your out on the ****  haha

your lucky mate! id love to do that, i'l get into it one day  dream is to open my own gym!<3


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

No, I don't know anything about the gym personally but there's a member on this forum that did the course a while back and he told me about it.

Yeah that's true lmao. My goal is to really bring on my legs and biceps whilst out there, will be able to use things like hack squat machines and leg presses etc which will be a change. Also, I'm gonna try 20 rep sets for biceps. If I remember back to when I was 12, I used to have a little dumbell set and do really high reps and I actually noticed a difference, so perhaps they just respond to higher reps better. Low reps do jack sh1t for them.

Same here mate, I'll own my own gym one day eventually


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh cool mate, yeah low reps dont do sh1t for me on biceps, hit a set of 12 reps tho and im fvcked lol



Bulkamania said:


> Same here mate, I'll own my own gym one day eventually


partnership  ? :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah deffo mate, where to? America?  :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

fvck america man! spain or some sh1t so its sun and sea all year round would be perfct  :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol I was going to say Spain actually. Would be great


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah i know  lol do you know the lad on here raptor? Hes fecked off to spain to live now lol and he will be near you! He lives in alicante lol i would love to live abroad, hoping i can feck off abroad soon!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ah really? Cool. I wouldn't recognise him even if I bumped into him though I doubt lol.

Hmm, wonder what the temperature in Spain is like now....Will look on Google lol.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lol and its like low - mid 20's everyday so far woth either sun or sun with a bit of cloud  checked at 07:19 via iphone weather app  haha


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Friday 22/10/10 - Back:

Rack pulls:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

80kg x 5 (warm up)

110kg x 5

150kg x 5

170kg x 1

180kg x 1

Barbell rows:

55kg x 10

85kg x 6

105kg x 2 (lost grip)

Wide grip low rows:

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 8

80kg x 6

Close grip pull downs:

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 6 (drop set)

60kg x 6 (drop set)

50kg x 6 (drop set)

Sh1t workout.

Fvcking hell, rack pulls are SO much harder than normal deads.

Most people seem to be able to do more on rack pulls but seriously, 150kg felt very hard on the first rep, alot harder than off the floor.

Bent over barbell rows were a fvckin epic fail too. How on earth do you keep grip with both hands overhand??

Decided to use the lat pull down bar for the low rows and used a medium-wide grip to hit the lats, felt ok.

Finished off with close grip pull downs, the drop set was hard.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

A lot of people use straps on BB Rows. Or hook grip where you put your thumbs on the bar first then squeeze or hands on top of them.

That's interesting you find rack pulls hard. Where are you doing them from mid-shin?

When you off to spain?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Bambi said:


> A lot of people use straps on BB Rows. Or hook grip where you put your thumbs on the bar first then squeeze or hands on top of them.
> 
> That's interesting you find rack pulls hard. Where are you doing them from mid-shin?
> 
> When you off to spain?


It's strange though as I have no problem keeping grip on a 50kg dumbell when doing rows.

Yeah really don't like rack pulls. Was doing them from just under the knee. I probably find them harder because you can't use legs at all on them, with normal deads it's the whole body lifting it. Like you say, you drive with your legs. Can't really do that on rack pulls.

Off to Spain at 2AM Sunday morning, so tomorrow night really


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Cheers mate, here is it so you can look at it properly....


Arms are looking full, well done mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Doesnt look a bad sesh to me mate! You must be buzzing now  lol jist checked the weather and... To be sunny all week :tongue: lucky fecker! Lol

All packed? Protein sorted? Remember youve got a weight limit on your suit case mate :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

The Raptor said:


> Arms are looking full, well done mate :thumbup1:


Cheers mate 



Ryan16 said:


> Doesnt look a bad sesh to me mate! You must be buzzing now  lol jist checked the weather and... To be sunny all week :tongue: lucky fecker! Lol
> 
> All packed? Protein sorted? Remember youve got a weight limit on your suit case mate :lol:


I suppose, I guess I was just expecting a bit more on the rack pulls. Still had a bit of a sore throat etc so perhaps I wasn't completely better, energy was **** and felt out of the game. Oh well, fvck it lol.

Gonna start packing now, but everything's set aside ready so it's just a case of chucking it all in the case lol. Yeah, taking about 6kg of whey in total. If I have to order when I'm out there then so be it. I've got a 20kg weight limit plus hand luggage


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Clothes can take up alot mate! Your suitcase might even weigh like 2-3kg lol

Hope you have a good flight mate enjoy it  !


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Hey peeps!

In an internet cafe atm just posting to say I´m still training over here in Spain but I´m not going to post up workouts because I can´t access a computer every day.

The course is going great and I´m enjoying it. Hope everyone´s training is going well, I know Ryan´s is anyway


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Nice one mate, how long you over there for? Just a lil holiday is it?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

No mate, I´m here for 6 weeks doing a personal training course


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Just read back a page 

That's pretty cool, do you know anyone thats over there?

Must be pretty daunting if you're off on your own to another country to do a course id be pooing myself :lol:

Do you get paid for doing the course or do you have to find a job while you're out there?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nah don´t know anyone, people here from all over the world but they´re all nice people, get on with them all. Nah we just do the course. After I qualify I´ll have a guaranteed job in any FF in the UK which is what I plan to do, move to Cardiff and work in FF


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

FF?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Fitness First.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Out for halloween tonight mate  ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nah mate, stayed in lol.


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Fitness First.


F that, muscle first!


----------



## Bri (Jul 15, 2009)

Lol, at Barker! Muscle first haha excellent. Blatantly name of my gym if ever am lucky enough to open one lol.

Be great if you can work in a gym in cardiff dude. :thumbup1:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Well, I'm back!

Had such a good time in Spain, best 6 weeks of my life.

Passed all exams, got 100% in one! 

Today's workout at home....

4/12/10 - Shoulders and biceps:

Seated shoulder press (bench at 90 degrees this time):

50kg x 10

60kg x 10

70kg x 8

Upright rows:

20kg x 12 (warm up)

40kg x 10

50kg x 10

Barbell raises:

25kg x 10

35kg x 10

35kg x 8

Cable upright rows:

30kg x 10

30kg x 10

40kg x 6 (shoulders felt awkward)

Seated dumbell curls:

12.5kg x 12

12.5kg x 10

EZ bar concentration curls:

20kg x 12

20kg x 12

20kg x 15

Good shoulder session, bench was 90 degrees so 70kg for 8 was pretty good I thaught. Will go for 80kg next week.

Biceps felt weak tbh, dunno why!

How's everyone then??


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm good mate, how much training were you getting in Spain? What's the plan now you're home?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good mate, glad to hear.

Looking ripped in your avvi btw!

The plan is to move to Cardiff still, work in Fitness First for a while. Then in a few years or so when I have a bit of money I'll open my own gym in whatever country takes my fancy


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

alrite mate , welcome back! well done on ya exams, now back to the serious stuff:whistling:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate. There was a scouser on the course actually lol.

Oh and Bambi, I trained over there the same as here really. Trained with a black fella off my course, he dieted down for a comp before but didn't go through with it for some reason. Awesome physique though, he's only been training 2 years too!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Sounds awesome mate. Are you going to be sticking round the home gym for a while or moving on to FF? Oh, just missed a 200kg deadlift the other day, that's the only thing re: big weights being moved


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Aww unlucky on the 200 mate!

Gonna be at home for a month or so probs. When I move to Cardiff I'll probably train in Peak Physique anyway, FF is a bit sh1t for the way we train! But PP is supposed to be THE gym in Cardiff. They've got their own site, looks great.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm back in business!

Decided to start the madcows 5x5 routine. Looking to gain mass and strength, get my lifts up and over the long run my size will increase too. I plan to do this for 12 weeks, then change to a higher rep routine for 6 weeks or so then depending on gains, go back to madcows again.

Trained Monday but my laptop's been ****ing about so I'm at a mates atm. So, Mondays workout....

Monday 13/12/10 - Heavy day:

Squats:

55kg x 5

67.5kg x 5

80kg x 5

95kg x 5

107.5kg x 5

Bench press:

50kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

92.5kg x 5

BOR:

37.5kg x 5

45kg x 5

55kg x 5

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

Pretty easy tbh, worked out my 5RM then took 10% off, otherwise I'd stall pretty fast.

Got squats, shoulder press and deadlifts today so will log it as soon as I can


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

So madcows is going well, into my second week now. Done 65kg x 5 on the heavy set of seated shoulder presses, although I wouldn't call it heavy yet, was easy. But in another 10 weeks I'll be up to 95kg x 5, that's if I don't stall.

Got some new back pics if anyone's still following! Where the fvck is Ryan??


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Back looks good dude what are the other lifts looking like?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Haven't done 1RM's in tiiiiiiiime!

By the end of this madcows cycle I'm hoping for the following for a 1RM....

Squat - 160kg

Deadlift - 195/200kg

Bench - 135/140kg

Shoulder press - 100/105kg

Should get to these weights within 12 weeks, that's if I don't stall anyway.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok so got BT broadband now so will be able to get online whenever now 

Still doing Madcows, just done my workout and will post it now.

Monday 3/1/11 - Heavy day:

Squats:

62.5kg x 5

77.5kg x 5

87.5kg x 5

102.5kg x 5

115kg x 5

Bench press:

57.5kg x 5

67.5kg x 5

77.5kg x 5

87.5kg x 5

100kg x 5

BOR:

45kg x 5

52.5kg x 5

62.5kg x 5

72.5kg x 5

82.5kg x 5

Assistance exercises:

Good mornings:

42.5kg x 10

42.5kg x 10

Weighted sit ups:

+22.5kg - 10

+22.5kg - 10

+22.5kg - 10

+22.5kg - 10

Good workout.

4 weeks into the routine now, STARTING to get hard. Not too bad yet, well the rows are quite hard actually. Perfect form with no momentum for everything.

Squats were quite easy which is kind of surprising as the last week my diet went downhill a bit as I had 2 mates over for 6 days and we weren't always in the house, still managed to get 5 out of 6 meals in though. Plus we've been out on the ale for the past 3 nights straight lol. But strength is still increasing well, I reckon I might be able to squat 150/155kg now.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Good stuff mate back exercises are the only thing I'm even close to you on  damn you. Oh well just means I have to eat more lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol mate your deadlifts are insane! 200kg x 3 is quite a bit more than I can currently do. I'm hoping for just one rep with 200kg by March!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

new journal fly by .. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/122740-now-guess-whos-back-brand-new-rap.html


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wednesday 5/1/11 - Light day:

Squats:

62.5kg x 5

75kg x 5

87.5kg x 5

87.5kg x 5

Shoulder press:

47.5kg x 5

55kg x 5

62.5kg x 5

70kg x 5

Deadlifts:

55kg x 5 (warm up)

97.5kg x 5

115kg x 5

132.5kg x 5

147.5kg x 5

Assistance exercises:

Sit ups:

3 x 15

This shouldn't be called light day, those deads at the end are hard! Lol.

Speaking of that, to anyone who's done this routine before - Is it ok to put deads first instead of last? I can tell in a few more weeks I'm gonna really struggle with the last set and it doesn't really make sense to put the hardest exercises last and the easy light squats first?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Friday 7/1/11 - Medium day:

Squats:

62.5kg x 5

75kg x 5

87.5kg x 5

102.5kg x 5

117.5kg x 3

87.5kg x 8

Bench press:

57.5kg x 5

67.5kg x 5

77.5kg x 5

87.5kg x 5

102.5kg x 3

77.5kg x 8

BOR:

45kg x 5

52.5kg x 5

62.5kg x 5

72.5kg x 5

85kg x 3

62.5kg x 8

Assistance exercises:

Weighted dips:

+25kg - 8

+25kg - 8

+25kg - 6

Barbell curls:

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

40kg x 8

Tricep extensions:

47.5kg x 8

47.5kg x 8

47.5kg x 8

Squats were pretty easy, still going strong on them. Into week 5 next week so should start to get hard.

Bench was easy too, reckon I've got at least 130kg in me now.

Rows weren't too bad either.

Weighted dips were hard, but will still up the weight next week as I got all sets between 5-8 reps.

Barbell curls are one of the hardest exercises in the world IMO lol. Doing them with very strict form, touching thighs then back up. Not 3/4 reps like I used to do :lol:

Tricep extensions were hard too, but up to 50kg next week!

All in all I think the assistance exercises were actually harder than the compounds tbh lol.

Good workout though, looked really blown up afterwards


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice work matey! some strong ass squatting your doing! and benching lol, i cant do right down curls they hurt my arms for some reason haha, one thing im gona have to get used to on this programme, doms lmao still got doms from wed cause of squats haha think im gona be permenantly walking like ive sh1t myself soon :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol well I'm 4 weeks in and don't get any DOMS anymore. The volume is too low really. First week or so I had them a bit but not bad.

For some reason I was getting some serious lower back pumps today! Also I find exercises like barbell curls and tricep extensions really pump the wrists and forearms!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

I hope so lol, i find that sometimes if i do high reppers on arm stuff say 10+ but if i do 8 i dont get them lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, just because of the lactic acid really.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Weighed in this morning - 209 lbs. 1.5 lbs off 15 stone!!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

you beast  ! just eat a meal and youl be there  lol


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Looking well matey madcows is beast. Youl get those target lifts easy. Madcows made me addicted to lifting heavy thats why i jumped onto DC training its all out madness. Im hoping for the 200kg squat next month for atleast 5 reps. I'v subbed anyway so i'll be watchin your progress buddy. Keep it up.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> Looking well matey madcows is beast. Youl get those target lifts easy. Madcows made me addicted to lifting heavy thats why i jumped onto DC training its all out madness. Im hoping for the 200kg squat next month for atleast 5 reps. I'v subbed anyway so i'll be watchin your progress buddy. Keep it up.


Cheers mate 

200 x 5 would be awesome mate 

Been as you've done Madcows, would it be ok to do deadlifts first on Wednesdays? Only they're getting pretty heavy now so it would make sense to do them first and then the light squats afterwards?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Monday 10/1/11 - Heavy day:

Squats:

65kg x 5

80kg x 5

90kg x 5

105kg x 5

117.5kg x 5

Bench press:

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

90kg x 5

102.5kg x 5

BOR:

47.5kg x 5

55kg x 5

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

85kg x 5

Assistance exercises:

Good mornings:

45kg x 10

45kg x 10

Weighted sit ups:

+25kg - 10

+25kg - 10

+25kg - 10

+25kg - 10

Good workout.

Squats weren't too bad, although I actually had to concentrate for the last set as it's starting to get heavy lol. Again, had really bad lower back pumps after doing these, I'm sticking my **** out and sitting back as far as possible as you should but it's causing bad back pumps. I actually couldn't bend over for much more than 5 seconds afterwards without it getting pumped to fvck!

Bench was pretty easy, was repping all the sets pretty fast today, even the last one.

Rows were pretty comfortable, last set was quite hard though.

The good mornings made my back pumps even worse lol, but it was more of a "comfortable pump".

Weighted sit ups are getting hard, basically I'm getting the square tricep bar and loading that up with weights, then holding it across my chest


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Cheers mate
> 
> 200 x 5 would be awesome mate
> 
> Been as you've done Madcows, would it be ok to do deadlifts first on Wednesdays? Only they're getting pretty heavy now so it would make sense to do them first and then the light squats afterwards?


Imo mate best just doing Light set of squats first tbh save the hardest until last You'll be nice and warmed up bye then. Thats how dc works aswell hardest is always last. Just beast it matey :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ok fair enough. Will keep it how it is


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice work matey, i say you do what i do for the sit ups and hold a plate behind your head! much harder and such a good feeling in your abs after lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah could do mate, I do that when doing crunches. Just find it quite awkward when doing sit ups for some reason lol. Did you train today?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

yeah i know what ya mean lol, my gym has these weird ass partial sit up bench things which i use and there awesome lol, and yess just like i answered on fb  :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

New pic - 15 stone. Or there abouts


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wednesday 12/1/11 - Light day:

Squats:

65kg x 5

77.5kg x 5

90kg x 5

90kg x 5

Military press:

50kg x 5

57.5kg x 5

65kg x 5

72.5kg x 5

Deadlifts:

55kg x 5 (warm up)

100kg x 5

117.5kg x 5

135kg x 5

150kg x 5

Assistance work:

Sit ups:

3 x 15

Good session, but once again had rediculous lower back pumps. I'm actually gonna start a thread about it because this isn't normal.

Deads were quite hard but they were made hard by the pumps tbh.

Everything else pretty easy, especially squats of course


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Looking huge buddy :thumb: I'll be happy if i can get to 14 stone never mind 15 :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol cheers mate 

What do you weigh now? You look like you've got a fair bit less body fat than me anyway


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Lol cheers mate
> 
> What do you weigh now? You look like you've got a fair bit less body fat than me anyway


Im 13.5 atm. Hoping for 15 this year tho. Yea dunno what my b/f is must be below 10% well for now :lol: carbs are up now.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Awesome mate. Do you have a journal on here?


----------



## 54und3r5 (Apr 11, 2008)

Yo bulk, saw your progress pic on facebook!

Looking bigger dude, you thinking of doing a show anytime soon?


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Yea buddy somewhere :lol: i need to update it tbh. Im just fin my first cycle.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

54und3r5 said:


> Yo bulk, saw your progress pic on facebook!
> 
> Looking bigger dude, you thinking of doing a show anytime soon?


Cheers mate. No, haven't thought about it tbh. It's not something that's ever really appealed to me tbh, but never say never 



^King Leonidas^ said:


> Yea buddy somewhere :lol: i need to update it tbh. Im just fin my first cycle.


Ahh cool, will have a look


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice workout matey! delts look big in the pic :thumb: looking awesome all round bruv x


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Friday 14/1/11 - Medium day:

Squats:

65kg x 5

77.5kg x 5

90kg x 5

105kg x 5

120kg x 3

90kg x 8

Bench press:

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

90kg x 5

105kg x 3

80kg x 8

BOR:

47.5kg x 5

55kg x 5

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

87.5kg x 3

65kg x 8

Assistance work:

Weighted dips:

+27.5kg - 8

+27.5kg - 8

+27.5kg - 5

Barbell curls:

42.5kg x 8

42.5kg x 7

42.5kg x 6

Tricep extensions:

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

50kg x 8

Good, hard workout.

Squats felt good, lower back pumps again but not quite as bad. The heavy triple felt heavy but I'm confident I can go a fair bit heavier yet.

Bench press felt pretty easy today, heavy triple wasn't too much of a task. The 80kg felt so light second time round on the set of 8, was repping it with some speed!

Rows felt particularly easy today, felt I could of easily kept going on the heavy triple, and repped 65kg for 8 with ease, again doing fast but controlled reps.

Dips were hard, will go up to 30kg next week as again I got all sets between 5-8 reps.

Gonna need a few more weeks until I up the weight of the barbell curls however, doing that weight with almost perfect form is very hard.

JUST about managed all 3 sets of the tricep extensions, last few reps on the last set were very hard, in fact I didn't think I was gonna make the last rep but I did 

Will up them to 52.5kg next week which I've never lifted before on that exercise!

Good session overall, enjoyed it 

Oh and of course I had some very good news today, got the job in DW Sports Fitness in Cardiff! Will be starting in the middle of February!


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Friday 14/1/11 - Medium day:
> 
> Squats:
> 
> ...


Congrats on getting the job bulk :thumb: Nice session aswell keep it up.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Good work on thejob mate, you have no excuse now not to become an absolute tank!!!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers lads.

I know mate, this year will see some BIG changes to my physique. Watch this space


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

good workout bud, my rows are terrible :lol: might actually lower the weighs im doing on them haha, as on fb congrats on the job! you got a place to crash yet?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate. Mine are coming on nicely now, done this sort of weight before but was using so much momentum it must of been comical to watch lol. Not yet mate, got over a month to sort it but I'm gonna get on Rightmove and set up some viewings in the morning. Will try and get like 5 in one day as it's a long way to travel back and forth (2 hours in the car)


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh cool man, hopefully doesnt skin you too much  lol whats the job in DW again ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Personal training mate. Seen some rooms available for £250 all in per month so not bad.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Ahh cool mate hopefully theres a good few folk wanting a pt! Now remember you cannot fvck your clients  :lol: no matter how hot! Lmao ahh thats good mate pretty cheap, that flat?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Now why would I do such a thing? :lol:

It's a house share mate. The owners rent out each of the rooms to people. Or you get someone who owns it and has a spare room that they want to let


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Monday 17/1/11 - Heavy day:

Squats:

67.5kg x 5

80kg x 5

92.5kg x 5

107.5kg x 5

120kg x 5

Bench press:

62.5kg x 5

72.5kg x 5

82.5kg x 5

92.5kg x 5

105kg x 5

BOR:

50kg x 5

57.5kg x 5

67.5kg x 5

77.5kg x 5

87.5kg x 5

Assistance work:

Good mornings:

47.5kg x 10

47.5kg x 10

Weighted sit ups:

+27.5kg - 10

+27.5kg - 10

+27.5kg - 10

+27.5kg - 10

Good session!

Squats were good, last set was quite hard but nothing too bad. Should be good for a few more weeks yet 

Last set of bench press was pretty hard actually, aint gonna lie lol. Think that or next week is/will be a PB for 5 reps.

Rows were easy again, definite strength gain on them. Last set wasn't even that hard if I'm honest. probably could of stuck another 10kg on and got all 5 reps.

Good mornings are definitely starting to get hard now, as are the weighted sit ups!


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Going well mate :thumb: strenth is going up nicely.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks mate. Although not hitting any PB's yet, but as I'm 6 weeks in now, every workout should be PB's next week and onwards


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

awesome work mate! strong mofo, how do you do your weighted sit ups? on a db or something ? lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers man 

Nah I use the square tricep bar and hold it on my chest


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wednesday 19/1/11 - Light day:

Squats:

67.5kg x5

80kg x 5

92.5kg x 5

92.5kg x 5

Shoulder press:

52.5kg x 5

60kg x 5

67.5kg x 5

75kg x 5

Deadlifts:

55kg x 5 (warm up)

105kg x 5

122.5kg x 5

140kg x 5

155kg x 5

Assistance work:

Sit ups:

3 x 15

Nice session, finished in about 40 minutes.

Squats were obviously easy.

Shoulder press was pretty easy too, felt the last set but wasn't too hard.

Deadlifts were hard, might struggle to add too much more weight to the bar now. Might of managed another rep or 2 on the last set if I wanted to, but not much more.

Lower back was ridiculously pumped after the last set, had to lie down for a few minutes.

Good session though


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice work mate, keep pushing it! crack out those deadlifts my friend :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I'll try my best mate!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Friday 21/1/11 - Medium day:

Squats:

67.5kg x 5

80kg x 5

92.5kg x 5

107.5kg x 5

122.5kg x 3

92.5kg x 8

Bench press:

62.5kg x 5

72.5kg x 5

82.5kg x 5

92.5kg x 5

107.5kg x 3

82.5kg x 8

BOR:

50kg x 5

57.5kg x 5

67.5kg x 5

77.5kg x 5

90kg x 3

67.5kg x 8

Assistance work:

Weighted dips:

+30kg - 8

+30kg - 7

+30kg - 6

Barbell curls:

42.5kg x 8

42.5kg x 8

42.5kg x 6

Tricep extensions:

52.5kg x 8

52.5kg x 8

52.5kg x 6

Good session, but took me about 75 minutes to complete. Friday's take quite a while I find.

Squats are getting heavy now, was quite hard.

Bench was easy, even the heavy triple wasn't too bad at all.

Rows were easy too, I've had a really nice gain in strength on them.

Dips were good, didn't feel too heavy if I'm honest. Last time I tried with 30kg I only managed 3 reps lol.

Gonna need another week on the barbell curls.

Tricep extensions were good, nearly got all 3 sets! Never gone that heavy before so pleased with that


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice one mate. Just keep throwing the weight up :thumb: after a few month i found i hit a wall in strenth on madcows ano it sounds mad :lol: but i dropped all my weight down about 10-15kg and upped it as usuall and that done the trick dunno whats it was about tbh :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate, will do 

Yeah after the 12 weeks of madcows (if I make it lol) I'm gonna change back to 3 x 8 for 6 weeks then do my beloved pyramid routine for another 6 weeks


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

solid work mate! some right heavy assitance work there ! lol keep at it :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks buddy


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

no problem bud  so when ya moving up to your new place?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

12th of February mate 

When you have a weekend free you should come down and have a session with me (in the gym I mean) :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh cool  im out to get lashed that night! lol

yeah sure you do bud :lol: but def a possibilty a lil trip down in the future :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Monday 24/1/11 - Heavy day:

Squats:

70kg x 5

85kg x 5

95kg x 5

110kg x 5

122.5kg x 5

Bench press:

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

85kg x 5

95kg x 5

107.5kg x 5

BOR:

52.5kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

90kg x 5

Assistance work:

Good mornings:

50kg x 10

50kg x 10

Weighted sit ups:

+30kg - 10

+30kg - 10

+30kg - 10

+30kg - 10

Good session.

Squats were ok, last set was pretty hard though tbh. The 110kg felt very light for some reason though, easier than the 95kg set lol.

Bench was ok too, last set was quite hard but think I've got a good few weeks left yet before I stall.

Rows were pretty easy tbh! At the start I was having trouble with grip over 80kg as both hands are overhand for this, but have no issues now even with 90kg.

Good mornings are getting hard now! The lower back tires quite quickly on these.

Weighted sit ups are also getting rather hard but still good for a while I think


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice one mate. Im not gonna lie to you i never did any assistance exercises except dips :lol: i got on fine tho i just found myself dead after the main sets.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol I'm just going exactly by the book tbh mate. I wouldn't wanna add in any other exercises though 'cause you're right, the main exercises are enough. Especially on Fridays


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

I dreaded fridays :lol: my knees got real sore after a good few months on madcows but sum glucosamine fixed them up a treat. I might go back on it again soon its beast. You seeing much size gain off it? i know its strenth based but damn it makes your legs grow :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah man, I reckon my legs have gained a good inch already. And yeah, I just take some fish oil if my joints hurt and they're fine after a few days! Well I'm up to 15.3 stone now so some growth has occurred, started the routine at about 14.7 stone. But saying that, I have upped my diet a bit so that's probably the main reason.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Arghh i wish i was 15 stone :lol: what height are you? yea i changed my diet a fair bit i wasnt getting enough carbs but it's difficult to find what works etc you know what i mean :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah I get you. I'm not gonna lie, I've gained a fair bit of fat and water too. Obviously not much is actual lean muscle, out of the 10 lbs I bet only about 3 lbs is muscle lol. I'm a bit of a mesomorph/endomorph so as long as I'm eating enough I'll gain both muscle and fat quite easily.

Don't worry mate, you're like 2 stone lighter than me but probably look better tbh, plus you're stronger than me on most lifts I think. 13 stone lean is a great weight IMO. I'm dead on 6 foot mate


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Yea im 100% ecto i think :lol: iv never had much fat on me atoll no matter what i eat. Im 5'10 i think. Ahh my strenth will be tested this friday im gona see what i can squat for my 1rm hoping 200 but depends how i feel :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Awesome mate, good luck. 200kg would be a great lift!


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

heres hoping anyway :lol: plus im off work all week so it would top the week off nicely. Ahh you'll be squatting 200 easy soon buddy :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I hope so mate. It's funny 'cause when I was like 15/16, 150kg squat was what I wanted to achieve as my final goal. I thought to squat that you had to be super hench lol. Now I've pretty much got to that weight, I look around at what others are doing and it seems like nothing :lol:

Also back then 100kg bench seemed unreachable, now I see others repping that for fun :lol:


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

:lol: yea i was chuufed the fact i got 100kg squat when i was on madcows i started at 60kg i was loving it. Then you see people doing your 1rm for warm up :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah, then I go on Youtube and watch 16 year old kids half my size deadlifting 200kg and think where the fvck am I going wrong? :lol:


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

:lol: i dunno if you just need awsum genetics or if they even matter theres so many stories about it. Ahh give it time :thumb: we'll be huge soon enough.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

You're right there mate, we will be. Watch this space


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

awesome work mate! the way you worded about the BOR's, did you used to do them underhand ?

right you 2 stop complaining, you both have muscle and good lifts so weesht  :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol cheers mate. No, always done them overhand but compared to a mixed grip on deadlifts, I can't hold as much weight


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Ryan16 said:


> awesome work mate! the way you worded about the BOR's, did you used to do them underhand ?
> 
> right you 2 stop complaining, you both have muscle and good lifts so weesht  :lol:


Sorry ryan i just like bitchen :lol: :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Lol cheers mate. No, always done them overhand but compared to a mixed grip on deadlifts, I can't hold as much weight


true enough, think mixed grip would be awkward on rows lol



^King Leonidas^ said:


> Sorry ryan i just like bitchen :lol: :lol:


lmao you fvcking woman  :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wednesday 26/1/11 - Light day:

Squats:

70kg x 5

82.5kg x 5

95kg x 5

95kg x 5

Shoulder press:

55kg x 5

62.5kg x 5

70kg x 5

77.5kg x 5

Deadlifts:

55kg x 5 (warm up)

107.5kg x 5

125kg x 5

142.5kg x 5

157.5kg x 5

Nice session.

Shoulder press is getting quite hard now, although nowhere near failure on the last set.

The last set of deads were fvcking hard I'll be honest. Think I might struggle to get all reps next week or the week after. Last rep went up pretty damn slow lol.

Oh and just to add, my lower back pumps are easing right off now. Wasn't too bad today at all


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Ahh nice one mate. Least the back pumps are easing off.It's my back day today :lol: my back pumps will kill me.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

nice work Jake


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice one mate, you got your extra weights now?

Cheers Chris, nice name btw lol.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

:lol: your quick buddy didn't think you'd recognise my makeover! :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

top notch mate! cracking mil press man


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate. Shoulders are one thing that have come on well lately. Struggled with anything over 60kg before with the seat at 90 degrees, now I reckon I've got at least 90kg in me


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Nice one mate, you got your extra weights now?
> 
> Cheers Chris, nice name btw lol.


Not yet buddy i need to wait till payday :lol: been 7 weeks since i was paid.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

strong bastard  keep going and youl crack 100! then youl be a pr**k and have triple digits on all lifts :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm hoping to crack 100kg at the end of this madcows routine


----------



## miketheballer (Jan 29, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Wednesday 26/1/11 - Light day:
> 
> Squats:
> 
> ...


Awesome mili pressing mate!! keep up the good work!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Jake - get a vid up of your deads. It might be a form issue why you're finding them so hard


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate, good to see you on here


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Could be, although it is pretty heavy lol. I reckon once I get 165kg x 5 I should be good for 200kg x 1.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Friday 28/1/11 - Medium day:

Squats:

70kg x 5

82.5kg x 5

95kg x 5

110kg x 5

125kg x 3

95kg x 8

Bench press:

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

85kg x 5

95kg x 5

110kg x 3

85kg x 8

BOR:

52.5kg x 5

60kg x 5

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

92.5kg x 3

70kg x 8

Assistance exercises:

Barbell curls:

42.5kg x 8

42.5kg x 8

42.5kg x 8

Tricep extensions:

52.5kg x 8

52.5kg x 8

52.5kg x 8

Nice session! Didn't feel too hard tbh.

Btw I didn't do dips today as I loaded my bag up with 32.5kg and one of the straps just snapped so RIP bag :lol:

Squats were good, heavy set wasn't too hard but when you go for 5 reps on Mondays it seems a lot harder lol.

Bench was pretty easy, definitely feeling the weight now but if I was to go to failure with 110kg I reckon I'd get between 6-8 reps. My bench is gonna overtake my fvcking squats before long :lol:

Rows are quite easy still, although I've never even gone this heavy before on them.

Curls were ok, although my form wasn't perfect. Will up the weight next week.

Tricep extensions were hard, don't think I'd of got all 3 sets of 8 if I had done dips before. Oh well, 55kg next week 

Dunno what I'm gonna do for dips now though!?


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Nice weights there mate - I am going to have to stop reading yours and Bambi's journals as they're making my new start to weights look sissy!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate.

Don't worry, you'll soon get stronger! We all start somewhere.

I'll pop into your journal now if I find it, or haven't you got one?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Dude get a dipping belt off amazon they're like 20 quid lol. Mine works find had it over a year.

What depth do you go to on squats and do you use a belt?

Glassback - when I started 2 years ago I couldn't even bench the bar!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah I will do mate.

I go at least parallel on squats mate, sometimes even lower. And no, the only thing I use a belt for is deadlifts.


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Ah man I just used a belt on squats for the first time ever the other day. Felt fantastic; stopped my lower back from taking all the work off my quads. Try it sometime


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Sounds good mate, will give it a try!

Just ordered a dipping belt:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Best-Quality-Dipping-Belt-Natural/dp/B0025U2WPO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1296318433&sr=8-2

Looks good to me


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

That's the one I have dude. It works like a charm


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Good progress buddy. Iv been on hols for a weeks so no internet :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Awesome, can't wait to try it out. How much have you put on there Bambi?

Cheers mate! Where have you been?


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

:lol: aww im just up seeing family and friends in glasgow not had a chance to go on net untill now :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ahh sounds good mate. Been off training for the week I take it?


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Naw naw mate still going heavy :thumb: in a real gym for a week tho :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Awesome. What gym is it?


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Bulk. I've put 60kg on the belt to do weighted hangs from the chin up station. (very good for decompression). It was heavy but the belt had no problems taking it. Often put 30-40kg on it for weighted chins and it has no problems


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Ahh that's perfect then mate. Should last a good while


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work mate! I hate your benching  haha just gona update my last 2 workouts now  havent been on all weekend gfs been over and still is but im taking time for this since shes never off her fvcking phone on fb :lol:


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Bulkamania said:


> Awesome. What gym is it?


It was over in ravenscraig if you know it.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

No journal yet mate - I have come back to the gym after about 6 years from back injury so starting all over again. With Bambis help Ive sorted a routine. But it almost destroyed me after I struggled with my 3rd set of benching 45kg was gutted.... But I will get there eventually, again. I will stick a journal up today I think. Dont expect it to be as impressive as yours though mate ha - good work!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

^King Leonidas^ said:


> It was over in ravenscraig if you know it.


Can't say I have tbh mate lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Glassback said:


> No journal yet mate - I have come back to the gym after about 6 years from back injury so starting all over again. With Bambis help Ive sorted a routine. But it almost destroyed me after I struggled with my 3rd set of benching 45kg was gutted.... But I will get there eventually, again. I will stick a journal up today I think. Dont expect it to be as impressive as yours though mate ha - good work!


Just seen your journal mate, best of luck with it


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Monday 31/1/11 - Heavy day:

Squats:

72.5kg x 5

87.5kg x 5

97.5kg x 5

112.5kg x 5

125kg x 5

Bench press:

67.5kg x 5

77.5kg x 5

87.5kg x 5

97.5kg x 5

110kg x 5

BOR:

55kg x 5

62.5kg x 5

72.5kg x 5

82.5kg x 5

92.5kg x 5

Assistance work:

Good mornings:

52.5kg x 10

52.5kg x 10

Weighted sit ups:

+35kg - 10

+35kg - 10

+35kg - 10

+35kg - 10

Good session, really enjoyed it.

Squats felt easier today, tried doing them wearing my belt and I've got to say it feels much better! So thank you Bambi for the tip. Last set was hard but I reckon I could of done 8 at a push.

Bench is getting hard now, might of got 6-7 if I went to failure.

Rows are also getting rather heavy now, last set wasn't too bad but I could feel my grip starting to loosen.

Good mornings felt good, weight's getting pretty serious on them now :lol:

Weighted sit ups were hard today! Felt pretty damn heavy but got a great pump


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice one mate. Belt on squats :lol: you turning queer haha jokes buddy if it helps fukc it :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Lol I've never done it before but Bambi recommended it and it feels quite good tbh. Thinking about it, most of the big lifts I've seen on Youtube use belts too


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Fvck i dont even know ravenscraig and im from scotland :lol:

Sweet sesh! Whats the last week of rows to be for you? Must be about 105ish?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate. Yep, I'm into the 8th week now so only another 10kg to go. So it'll be 102.5kg x 5 and 105kg x 3.

Feels good to be 2/3 of the way through and still going strong


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Some good reading and great progress here mate, keep it up.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks alot buddy!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

sweet man! you starting to design your new workout plan soon ? yeah i bet it does! i hope i can get the same  lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah mate, when I finish madcows I may or may not have a week off, depends how I feel. I'll then do 6 weeks of 3 x 8, then switch up to 6 weeks pyramiding. After that I might do another madcows cycle or perhaps find another strength based routine. All about periodization now mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

sounds good mate, i think im gona move to pyrimiding after my madcows, no week off for me, wana maxmize all i can before the hols! hopefully a steady fat loss and some muscle gain to  lol,

ooo thats a big word! learn that in spain smarty pants  ? lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Sounds good mate!

Shhhh, I'm quite intelligent really :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

when theres a dictionary handy :whistling:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Nah, Google is my friend  :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh i see  i usually just ask jeeves tbh, hes very kind that way... :thumb: :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wednesday 2/2/11 - Light day:

Squats:

72.5kg x 5

85kg x 5

97.5kg x 5

97.5kg x 5

Shoulder press:

57.5kg x 5

65kg x 5

72.5kg x 5

80kg x 5

Deadlifts:

55kg x 5 (warm up)

110kg x 5

127.5kg x 5

145kg x 5

160kg x 5

Assistance work:

Sit ups:

3 x 15

Daaaamn those deads were hard!! Just about managed the last set. Thought I was gonna fail on rep 4 tbh but went for the last one and just about got it and held on to it, fvck me it went up slowly :lol:

Quite annoyed with deadlifts actually, I think it was about a year ago now I pulled 160kg x 3....Today I just about managed 5. Yeah, deadlift pogress has been sh1te lately. Just feels so heavy and I feel as if I've plateau'd for good, but surely I'll have a gain on them sometime or another....Please!! :lol:

Squats felt soooo easy, belts really do make a difference.

Shoulder press was pretty hard, although probably could of got 8-10 on the last set if I went to failure.


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Last sentance on post above - Why didnt you go to failure? I find it interesting as I always ensure I go to failure but its probably easier for me to do this as I am starting out again. But back when I trained rigourously I trained to failure.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Last sentance on post above - Why didnt you go to failure? I find it interesting as I always ensure I go to failure but its probably easier for me to do this as I am starting out again. But back when I trained rigourously I trained to failure.


Because on the madcows routine it tells you not to go to failure. Not 100% sure why, but I'm just going by the book


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Because on the madcows routine it tells you not to go to failure. Not 100% sure why, but I'm just going by the book


Fair comment mate - It works as you're a right weightlifting beast ha!

I have always in the past gone to the gym to absolutely tire the muscles, drain everything from them. I was taught that in forces (certainly doesnt mean it is right) and from what I get from HIT (not that I am fully capable or conditioned for such or do HIT) it makes sense to really hit the muscles hard and from the start.

In fairness all I have ever read on weight training has been geared towards HIT. Your journal is impressive it inspires me mate keep posting, also pictures on progress. I will fire some up soon, I took some 2 weeks ago want to compare to some I take in 2 weeks. Should be interesting!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Glassback said:


> Fair comment mate - It works as you're a right weightlifting beast ha!
> 
> I have always in the past gone to the gym to absolutely tire the muscles, drain everything from them. I was taught that in forces (certainly doesnt mean it is right) and from what I get from HIT (not that I am fully capable or conditioned for such or do HIT) it makes sense to really hit the muscles hard and from the start.
> 
> In fairness all I have ever read on weight training has been geared towards HIT. Your journal is impressive it inspires me mate keep posting, also pictures on progress. I will fire some up soon, I took some 2 weeks ago want to compare to some I take in 2 weeks. Should be interesting!


Yeah I usually do train to failure mate. But on this routine I'm not. I'm periodizing everything now so after this routine I'll be back to hypertrophy training and going to failure on pretty much every set.

I started off doing HIT in this journal. Not a huge fan personally. Thanks for the kind words mate, means a lot having support


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice session bulk lifts are geting beast now :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers man!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

nice work bruv! keep at it :thumb: stop moaning you can outlift me on deads so shh  lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate. Yeah atm, not for long though I doubt :lol:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I will catch you all up soon! Soon being a year or two.....

..... assuming you both stop training.....

........ and maybe break a leg....


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

:lol: :lol:

Ahh you'll grow fast mate, muscle memory is a great thing!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

I keep saying that - I am hoping to prove it is a viable truth!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

indeed cause im going to sabotage you and take over  muahahah!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Friday 4/2/11 - Medium day:

Squats:

72.5kg x 5

85kg x 5

97.5kg x 5

112.5kg x 5

127.5kg x 3

97.5kg x 8

Bench press:

67.5kg x 5

77.5kg x 5

87.5kg x 5

97.5kg x 5

112.5kg x 3

87.5kg x 8

BOR:

55kg x 5

62.5kg x 5

72.5kg x 5

82.5kg x 5

95kg x 3

72.5kg x 8

Assistance work:

Weighted dips:

+32.5kg - 8

+32.5kg - 6

+32.5kg - 5

Barbell curls:

45kg x 8

45kg x 7

45kg x 6

Tricep extensions:

55kg x 8

55kg x 6

55kg x 5

Good but hard session.

Squats weren't too bad tbh, heavy set was hard but probably ok for a couple more reps if I wanted to.

Bench was heavy, had over 3 plates on the bar (although they were 15's :whistling: :lol: )

Rows were pretty hard today.

First session using my new weight belt today, felt good. Feels a bit harder than having them in a backpack though, was also a bit more off balance.

Barbell curls were fvcking hard, few more weeks with 45kg yet.

Extensions were very hard, really heavy now.

Not sure if I'm 100% atm, had a cough for the last few days although I don't really feel any weaker. My energy was definitely down today though.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Quality work mate!! Lmao at your reference to 3 plates  haha what plates did you put each side? 3 15's and a 1.25?

I got my 70 bench done no probs today  !! Will put it up soon just gona phone the mrs


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate! Yeah man, you got it lol.

Aww well done, will check it out when you post it.

My triceps feel fvcked now, you know when you sit down and try to push yourself up with your arms and totally fail? Well, that happened :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

well it wont be long till its 3 20's :thumb: !! lmao arms that fvcked then :lol: ? no wonder with those dips and extensions!!


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice one bulk. Get that vit c into you so you not cold bound :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yep lol.

Cheers mate, haven't had a cold for months and months, haven't been taking my vitamins lately though so guess I should get back into the habit of taking them again.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

LAZY BASTARD !

jokes  :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Says you who falls asleep in the afternoons :lol: :lol:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Thats a serious weight on the bicep curls mate - something I can relate to weight wise so I know how heavy that is... Will take me a long while to hit that. Good effort mate.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks man


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

you sit around in work from 11-2 doing **** all and see how you feel !! :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Monday 7/2/11 - Heavy day:

Squats:

75kg x 5

87.5kg x 5

100kg x 5

115kg x 5

127.5kg x 5

Bench press:

70kg x 5

80kg x 5

90kg x 5

100kg x 5

112.5kg x 5

BOR:

57.5kg x 5

65kg x 5

75kg x 5

85kg x 5

95kg x 5

Assistance work:

Good mornings:

55kg x 10

55kg x 10

Weighted sit ups:

+37.5kg - 10

+37.5kg - 10

+37.5kg - 10

+37.5kg - 10

Nice session.

Squats were surprisingly pretty easy! The 115kg set felt real easy, and the last one wasn't too bad tbh.

Felt strong on bench too, 90kg felt like 80kg today. But the last set was hard, wouldn't of got many more out.

Rows were ok, last set wasn't too bad but many more reps would of caused my grip to go.

Good mornings gave me SUCH a big lower back pump, didn't get it off squats today though. But seriously, I could barely bend over to change the weights for the weighted sit ups lol.

Speaking of the sit ups, they were hard! Reps were pretty slow at the end.


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice one mate. Squats are coming on now :thumb:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate. Yeah I'm very pleased with them, legs are definitely bigger too. Reckon I'm good for 155kg now


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

Slow and steady every week.

What you weighing now?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yep, that's the way with madcows 

15.7 stone mate.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice work mate! Your bench is awesome, damn getting close to 16 you big lump! I weighed in this morning at 12.10 3/4 post **** in boxers, hopefully i can get lean and grow! New revised diet as of today is getting me over 350g pro direct! Probs about 380 lol hopefully it will help me close the gap!!


----------



## Bambi (Jul 1, 2009)

217 pounds? You're a big lad now lol.

I try to get 200g+ of protein a day but that is subject to how the old student loan is coping...


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers both.

Yep, pretty much spot on 217 lbs mate


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Awesome man! 3lbs of your 220lbs youve wanted  lol hows leaness looking?

And bambi dont you have a job at that gym that can help with food buying ? You used to eat quite alot did you not ?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yep. It's weird because I stopped gaining so upped diet and gained fast. I'm now pretty much back to eating how I was and I'm still piling the weight on. It's like only when I really focus on gaining weight it'll happen, if I eat and don't think about it nothing seems to happen :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Lmao thats nuts! You have found the secret to bulking  !! Lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah man, it's all in the mind 

Mind over matter as they say lol. Tell your body to grow and keep reminding it :lol:


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Just like Arnie says about the mental muscle link haha! and Bambi's problem is he is so fast in pool swimming he burns right through everything he eats! lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Went in the gym and decided to go for 1 rep maxes today. Don't really know why.

Squat - 150kg (PB)

Bench press - 130kg (PB)

Although I got 2 PB's, I'm actually quite disappointed. Both lifts only went up 5kg. I've been training hard on madcows for 9 weeks now and I just expected a bit more than that.

Squatted 150kg and it wasn't too bad tbh, thought I've definitely got 155kg in the bag. 155kg was a completely different story though, felt SO heavy when I un racked it. Had no chance. Tbh I may of psyched myself out a bit, had 15's, 10's and 5kg plates on the bar and it looked like loads, think I put myself off a bit but that's no excuse.

Same with bench really, 130kg was hard but I thought just 5kg more shouldn't be un doable. But it was very hard and had no chance either lol. Can't remember the last time I maxed out but it must be at least 8 months ago, 5kg on each lift in 8 months is pretty sh1t IMO.

Didn't even attempt deadlifts, was warming up and worked my way up to 165kg and that was hard enough, there was no way I was gonna pull another 25kg. Tbh I don't think I could of even matched my previous PB on 185kg from a YEAR ago. What's up with this? It hasn't gone up in a year, if anything it's decreased as I can't see myself being able to pull 145kg x 8 either, which I previously done about 8 months ago.

Sorry for the rant, just pretty down about it tbh. Thought I was progressing well, but I think most people would expect more than a 5kg increase in 8 months, no??


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Still class mate! Id love to be doing those lol, cant call it bad mate cause you havent always been going tip top before madcows on swts have you? Dont let it get your down mate its just something for you to focus alot on!

On another note, when you off to cardiff  ?, its soon is it not?


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yeah fvck it, gotta stop worrying about strength, size is my primary goal. Guess it's just an ego thing lol.

Yeah mate, on Saturday! 

Oh and measured quads today, 26 inches


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Nice one on the pbs buddy comming along well.


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

Yeah i know what you mean mate, think of it this way, any progress is progress no matter how big or little!

Ohh class  im off out on the **** that night :innocent: haha

Ohh and your a cvnt  lol


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers both 

Oh are you Ryan? What's that in aid of?


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i am indeed, got a workmates engagement party so off with the mrs to it  in a social club, 1.75 a pint! and less than 2 quid for a spirit


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Wow, good prices


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

i know  lol gona keep it clean tbh  Jack D and diet cokes me thinks  normal diet all the way up! and some buffet food when there, then back to normal on sun morning


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Good man 

I rarely drink at all these days, cba tbh :lol:


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

same lol, last drink before this was new year, and next drink after this shall be my hols  lol


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Forget the strength, just as you said, its the gains you want. Otherwise you would be in a strength gaining forum brother. Your progress is outstanding, be happy. Appreciate the progress. If it was too easy everyone would be doing it.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

True mate, and cheers


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Yooooo!

Sorry haven't posted in ages, been really busy with my new personal training job that's going really well 

Anyway, I'll post up todays leg workout.

Squats:

60kg x 5 (warm up)

60kg x 5 (warm up)

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

120kg x 5

Leg press:

100kg x 12

200kg x 10

300kg x 8

320kg x 6

Leg extensions:

130kg x 12

130kg x 12

130kg x 12

SLDL:

60kg x 8

80kg x 8 (was losing grip, didn't have council gloves lol)

Lying leg curls:

65kg x 12

65kg x 12

65kg x 12

Seated calf raises:

60kg x 10

60kg x 10

65kg x 10

65kg x 10

65kg x 10

Standing calf raises:

80kg x 12

110kg x 12

110kg x 12

Good session, strength is going up nicely now.

Squats weren't too bad, aiming to add 5kg to the bar every week atm.

Leg press only takes 350kg but will max it out soon.

Is it normal to be able to do more weight on leg extensions than squats?? Lol.

The only gloves that work for me are the orange gloves you see council workers wearing. They're nice and thin and the grip is amazing. Normal leather gloves are ****e and make gripping the bar even harder, as do straps.

Good though, shoulders tomorrow so will be banging out 100kg on the hammer strength machine and aiming for about 8 reps with 70kg on upright rows.


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Done shoulders Friday:

Barbell shoulder press:

40kg x 10

60kg x 10

80kg x 10

90kg x 4

Upright rows:

50kg x 10

70kg x 10

70kg x 8

Lateral raises:

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

15kg x 10

Cable lateral raises:

15kg x 12

15kg x 12

17.5kg x 12

Rear delt machine:

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x 12

Shrugs:

60kg x 10

100kg x 10

100kg x 10


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Chest and triceps:

Hammer strength bench press:

50kg x 10 (warm up)

100kg x 10

140kg x 8

150kg x 7

180kg x 4 (negatives)

150kg x 6 (negatives)

150kg x 5 (negatives)

Chest fly machine:

90kg x 12

100kg x 12

100kg x 20

Cable crossovers:

20kg x 12

30kg x 12

30kg x 12

Skull crushers:

25kg x 12

45kg x 10

45kg x 8

50kg x 8

Tricep extenions:

45kg x 12

45kg x 12

45kg x 12

Strength is through the roof atm


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

you crazy mother ****ing strong big built fvcker! awesome work, everythings on the up for you, lots of clients, cracking strength  brill mate!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers mate, I'll suck you off later 

Lol. Nah thanks man, it's looking good atm. Might go on TM as UKM seems a bit quieter now!


----------



## Ryan16 (Feb 8, 2010)

ok mate but dont tell the mrs!

yeah pretty much everyones transferred lol its a good sight, even got clothing you can buy! tees and hoodies lol im gona get a hoodie


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

Comming along nicely bulk. Uk m is deed these days :lol:


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Cheers, you can all find me on TM now


----------



## ^King Leonidas^ (Aug 29, 2009)

It seems to be where it's at atm :lol: its basiccly uk m all over again except funkyer.


----------

